# The PA2V2 Thread



## Blasto_Brandino

I didn't see this as having been made already, so here it is! My PA2V2 was my first foray into the world of portable amps (and I'm sure it was for quite a few others as well) from the minimalist design of the little black box with it's red faceplate, to it's (my experience) slightly warm coloring, to the PHENOMENAL customer service of one Gary Ali, the PA2V2 cut the teeth for a lot of "Ampers" And in this thread, I felt, we should show it a little love.


----------



## Fizban

Yup!
  My first too, and still my main ha!


----------



## GreatDane

Yup, it was my introduction into portable amps too. I used mine primarily for gym use where I amped a minidisc player. I actually walked around with this:
   

   
  I made custom "clips" from 16 gauge sheet metal.
   
  The Shure E4Pro was my IEM.
   

   
  A closer look:
   

   
   

   
   

   
  Gary's personal touch:
   

   
  Crossfeed anyone??


----------



## pmartel

I've had mine since December. Coupled with my Sansa Clip v1 and current headphones, a winning combo.
   
  The PAV2 represemts the best value for money, I think.
   
  Being an audiphle, my current headphones DO leave alot to be desired, but for the money NO COMPLAINTS.
   
  Having tried my current headphones with and without the PAV2, there is a BIG difference.
   
  Listening to a recent Chamber Music cd this morning on the way to work really surprized me. I could believe the sense of colour and articulation I heard from this recording.
   
  The current headphones are a pair of cheap Magnavox MPH1100's I paid $10. This level of refinement can only be due to the PAV2.
   
  For pop music, I listen to mostly '80's stuff (First generation cd's where possible) The PAV2 REALLY gets the bottom end going on these headphones. I can really feal the drivers flapping.
   
  The ONLY thing these headphones is a nasty H/F glare and these headphones will be changed shortly to a pair of budget Shure over the ear headsets.
   
  This can only bring out the true potential of the PAV2.
   
  At some point, IF I get rich, I plan to buy a pair of the Stax portable electrostats. This would truly bring out the PAV2's potential.
   
  For my first headphone amp, I have NOTHING but praise for it and it's designer Gary Ali.
   
  Hopefully this provides some insight from a 30 year + audiophile who is now getting into decent sounding portable audio


----------



## Berserker

I just ordered the PA2V2 from Gary. Very nice man indeed. I have a Clip+, and also just ordered the Hippo VB's. Really looking forward to receiving them.
   
  GreatDane, love the case. I was trying to think of something to do for a case myself.
   
  http://assets.head-fi.org/0/0a/0a4771a7_1463487747044175878S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## luckybaer

Satisfied owner since 2006.


----------



## cls

Have it since 2008 fall works great for me!


----------



## Mr Joboto

It's done the job for me on many a long trip


----------



## Berserker

Quote: 





mr joboto said:


> It's done the job for me on many a long trip


 

 I'm leaving for Yellowstone June 25th. Should be great for drowning out the wife and kids, lol.


----------



## ianmedium

I love mine and Gary is the perfect gentleman. It powers my K701's perfectly and also really increases the already great enjoyment I get from my Denon C700's.
   
  I use mine with a Barqy LOD but am awaiting an ebay bargin of a qables silvercab pro in mint condition I just won for $46!


----------



## kmhaynes

Just ordered mine earlier today.  Almost went with the JDSLabs Bass Boost CMoy, but don't really care for the tin case idea.
   
  Does it come with Alkaline or NiMH rechargables?


----------



## mrarroyo

I have owned two, one in mid 2005 being my first portable amp. Bought the second PA2V2 about two months ago and it sounds as good as I remembered. Gary's service is fantastic.


----------



## pekingduck

I have yet to receive mine but I must say Gary's a truly excellent guy to deal with!! Go Gary


----------



## Berserker

Just got my PA2V2 in today. I'm really enjoying it. Good quality, physically, and audibly.


----------



## appophylite

Bought mine back in '06 and have loved everything about it from the way it works and sounds, down to Gary's phenomenal customer service in the initial ordering phase, packing phase and follow-up.


----------



## deviationer

Quote:


kmhaynes said:


> Does it come with Alkaline or NiMH rechargables?


 

 No.
  But you do want to only use rechargables. Normal batteries screw with the sound.
   
   
   
  I still have my amp that I bought at the end of 2007. It has the separate adjustable gain for the Left and Right.
  I use to use it at work with my DT770's but now I use it when I want to listen to my ipod and DT770's in bed.
   
  Wow, gary has sold 7400 amps so far.
  http://www.electric-avenues.com/audio6.html


----------



## MusicalChillies

7406 on it`s way to me!
  Great correspondence with Gary, first class.


----------



## MusicalChillies

And it has landed! 5 days to the UK.
  The first thing that I will say is finally for the first time in portable mode I can use the gain to bring my right ear upto speed!
  That alone is worth the $60.
  Love it after 30 mins, built well and feel it was personal rather than something off the shelf by a mass producer.
  Nice touch with his "Enjoy the amp Stuart" on the bag.
  Looking forward to listening later with a smoke and my IE8`s.
   
  Quite a good day, my Shure SRH750`s landed also, gadget heaven, poor wife.


----------



## aephur

This is my first solid dedicated amp. Gary had perfect service after I won the Ebay bidding.
   
  I was really excited, and I couldn't wait for it to arrive.
  Gary was nice enough to ship it to me with batteries pre-installed, and pre-charged.
  He wanted me to be able to use it right out of the box. Talk about service!
  This is probably only possible since I live a city away from him, so delivery time would'nt be so long.
   
  I was really impressed with it. It made all my music sound smoother, and reduced treble harshness, even on some songs recorded with higher sibilance.  Believe it or not, it makes my desktop speakers sound better too. It tightens up the bass, and gives it an extra punch, without sounding artificial. The gain settings were a bonus too, as you can adjust the gain individually for the left and right channels.
   
  I use it for just about everything audio related now. I think of it as a poor student's makeshift audio amp that sounds great for portables, but makes a decent improvement for my home system as well (lol.. "home system" made of old 2.1 desktop speakers).


----------



## shirleywhite

Got to echo all the comments re the amp - and especially Gary's excellent service. I lost one of the little washer/screw things holding the in/out sockets tight. Gary mailed me several by return at no cost (to UK!)  He is a true gentleman!! 
   
  A word of warning though - if this is your first amp......................it wont be your last!!!!!!  Beware wallets and purses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  PS a few have mentioned adjusting the gain. Could someone give a quick guide please??  I would quite like to turn mine down a little if poss. I'm good with full size cans - but with iems i'm at max vol far too quickly.Thanks.


----------



## MusicalChillies

With the lid off looking from the front, there are 2 blue screws near the batteries. The left one is the right gain and the right is the the left gain.
  Just turn them anticlockwise. Remember this is looking from the front.
  Stu


----------



## hahahigh

The PA2V2 was my first amp a couple of years ago... It's gone now - I lost it in my last move - but I still have a soft spot for it. Gary's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## aephur

Did any of you give him photos of the amp for his website archives?
  Being a bit of a photographer, I took it in as a little side assignment, but I haven't made one to send him yet.


----------



## mrarroyo

I took a pic of my first PA2V2 but not of the second. Will have to do so soon.


----------



## Berserker

Yeah, I sent him a pic. Gary's a great guy to deal with, and AFAIC, makes a great amp.


----------



## pmartel

Okay, so having had a chance to review the Monster Copper Pro Turbines, this was a REAL test for Gary's amp.
   
  All I can say is WOW.
   
  With the Turbines and using my Kenwood portable cd player at home, I had to remind myself as to what I was listening to.
   
  Several times, I thought I was hearing a pair of electrostatic speakers on a good tube amp.
   
  With the Turbines, Gary's amp is so tonally neutral and dynamic sounding very much like a good Class A or A/B amp.
   
  It's incredibly transparent even on the road when I'm using my Sandisk Clip v1.
   
  Gary has done an incredible job with a product to be proud of. AND even better, it's locally made.
   
  This aftternoon, I ran a couple of goodies through it. The '90's album 'Moodswings' by 'Moodfood'. OMG while I was waiting to get my beard trimmed, I thought I was going to take off, so TOTALLY transparent and dynamic on 'State of Independance' with Crissy Hinds. This was using the Sandisk with a transfer of WMP at 160kb.
   
  I decided to listen to my first generation copy of Hall and Oat's Big, Bam Boom recording from 1984. AGAIN, OMG. DYNAMIC bass with slam, and amazingly transparent and liquid sounding for a rock studio album
   
  As this is a first generation cd, there is NO remastering. This is a true time capsule of what a studio could sound like in 1984. NO digital nasties.. For '80's pop, I ONLY look for first generation cd's..
   
  So, there you have it. As far as I'm concerned, the PAV2 represents, by far, the BEST bang for the buck. IF I could ever justify the money, the only other thing that MAY replace is the TTVJ vacuum tube mini, BUT it would take alot of convincing


----------



## Berserker

Definitely hard to beat for $60.


----------



## mrbrad

I purchased one 3 or so years ago, but never used it much. I would try it, compare it to headphone out, didn't see much change, so I would put it away. I did this every few months, usually in response to something I read in this forum.
   
  A couple of weeks ago, I pulled it out again and decided to use it all the time to see if I would develop a better appreciation. Lo and behold, when I changed back to headphone out, it was not nearly as nice as with the amp. Suddenly, I was converted.
   
  I had heard that an amp would boost the base, and I have not seen this. However, it cleans up the entire frequency range and provides a much nicer listening experience.
   
  Call me a believer!
   
  Brad.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote: 





mrbrad said:


> I purchased one 3 or so years ago, but never used it much. I would try it, compare it to headphone out, didn't see much change, so I would put it away. I did this every few months, usually in response to something I read in this forum.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I pulled it out again and decided to use it all the time to see if I would develop a better appreciation. Lo and behold, when I changed back to headphone out, it was not nearly as nice as with the amp. Suddenly, I was converted.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your story is very believable. Doing a quick switch back and forth(amp & ampless) usually won't tell much. It's when the listener has an extended time with "amped" and then switches back that the true improvement is felt. This has worked for me.  I don't even like to use IEMs straight from any DAP. It's hard to go back.


----------



## apatN

I got one in the mail today. It's a nice little unit and I am content with it. I wasn't expecting it would make a difference with my iTouch and RE0/MS-1000 but it actually does and in a very good way (the Beyers don't benefit at all though). Spare change well spent imo.
   
  The potmeter is pretty lame though. I have to have it above 25% otherwise I am getting scratchy sound + imbalance. Do more people have this?


----------



## Berserker

I don't get a scratchy sound once it's set, but I can hear static when I'm turning it up/down. I e-mailed Gary about it. Here's a thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/497181/pa2v2-potentiometer-static-answer
   
  I don't notice any imbalance at all. You can always e-mail Gary. He's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## apatN

Thanks will do after I did some more testing. It's weird: I don't hear the scratchy sound now (with the MS1000s) when I have the pot on a low. It was very noticeable the other minute so either it must have been the RE0s and their higher sensitivity or something in the amp needs to warm up.


----------



## dziendobry

I just got mine today from a fellow head-fier, and I love it.  As far as Gary being awesome, he most definitely is, ready and willing to answer all sorts of technical questions about his product.  My other experience with Gary was because of my stupidity.  I got too excited opening the package from the seller, when cutting the bubble wrap from the power supply I cut it in two.  I emailed Gary asking about purchasing a replacement, and he offered to send one to me free of charge.  I am quite impressed with his level of service especially for someone that is not a first hand customer.  I am loving my amp so far.  I have run it on a pair of ER6i's, SE115's and MeElec M9's so far tonight, last but no least will be my Super.Fi 4's.


----------



## Achmedisdead

I just got my PA2v2 yesterday from a fellow head-fier, and I'm quite pleased. Only amps I had ever tried before were FiiO E3 and E5, and this is a very nice upgrade. Works very well with my SR60i's and KSC75's, and I look forward to trying it out with my other 'phones too.


----------



## Berserker

Good news. Tis a nice little amp indeed.


----------



## Berserker

Double posted. Sorry. Delete please.


----------



## Achmedisdead

I haven't touched my FiiO amps since receiving the PA2V2. It really is very nice with my Grados.....it's become my nightly ritual before sleep to spend a couple hours with Clip+ -->PA2V2 --> SR60i's....no EQ required!


----------



## nsdjoe

On Friday I purchased a pair of RE-ZEROs to replace my lost/stolen SE530's and I'm reading more and more that the RE's need amping more than the Shures do.  This amp looks like it might fit the bill, unless I'm missing something.
   
  My question is, is eBay the only place to purchase it?  I'd like to have it when I leave for France on the 30th, but the auction ending the soonest doesn't end until the 24th - doesn't seem like a lot of wiggle room for delivery time.


----------



## dziendobry

@nsdjoe  from: http://www.electric-avenues.com/order.html
   
"Thank you for being interested in ordering an amplifier. If you would like to place an order you
 may send an email to my address at gary@electric-avenues.com . I will be happy to provide
 you with the different payment methods available. I do enjoy speaking with each person
 interested. *The PA2V2* is offered directly for U.S. $60. This includes the AC adapter, a 1-foot connection cord to hook it up to your source, and the shipping to your address by insured Airmail. This will get the amp to you within five to ten business days"
   
I would email him and ask him about your situation.  I am sure he will do everything he can to help you out.  Gary is a great guy to deal with, he is totally committed to his product and serving his customers.  Let us know what happens.
   
  Happy Listening!


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





nsdjoe said:


> On Friday I purchased a pair of RE-ZEROs to replace my lost/stolen SE530's and I'm reading more and more that the RE's need amping more than the Shures do.  This amp looks like it might fit the bill, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> My question is, is eBay the only place to purchase it?  I'd like to have it when I leave for France on the 30th, but the auction ending the soonest doesn't end until the 24th - doesn't seem like a lot of wiggle room for delivery time.


 

 RE0 doesn't improve that much from amping. It brings the bass out a little and the sound is a bit more beefy but it won't change the sound signature at all.


----------



## Eric_C

Would just like to add on to the praise for Gary's excellent service:
  I wanted to give myself a treat for completing a project at work, and was deciding between some of the more popular, built-to-order amps on this forum; namely the PA2V2, CMoyBB and Mini 3. After corresponding with Gary since last night, I was impressed enough that all we're doing now is sorting out shipping and payment details. Mad kudos to Gary! I can't wait to purchase something from a man who has contributed so much to so many in this hobby.


----------



## holden4th

I've just received mine as well and am mightily impressed. However, I suspect that the gain has either been set for IEMs or normal impedance phones. I've got Sennheiser HD280 Pros and they are the 64 ohm model. While they sound OK from a source like my MP3 player when they are amped (I've got a Fiio E5) they come to life. So I am wondering if anyone else with harder to drive phones has adjusted the gain controls inside the amp to suit them. If so, could you tell me (and us I suppose) what you did or what setting you went to. If you look at the inside of the amp from the back my controls are set to 10:30 (with 12:00 being the front red fascia) or 4:30 if you view them from the front.
   
  Any help here would be really appreciated.
   
  Cheers
   
  Holden


----------



## holden4th

This from Gary.
   

```
Thank you for mentioning this issue with clipping though. It sounds like the gain screws may be set too high. To get an optimum setting I would first set the amp's gain to minimum (by turning each screw counter-clockwise) and turn the amp's rubber knob on full. You can then hook up the source device with a song playing at about 75% volume, and plug your HD 280s into the amp. I would then turn up the gain screws to make the music through the headphones as loud as possible before they started distorting (or before they started to hurt your ears). This way with everything at max you could then use the amp's knob to turn the music down to a normal listening level.
```
   
   
  I did this and it it has made a world of difference. For those of you who have HD280s my new setting (looking from the back to the front of the amp}) is about 7:30. I could tweak it a bit more I suppose but it's far better than what I had.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





nsdjoe said:


> On Friday I purchased a pair of RE-ZEROs to replace my lost/stolen SE530's and I'm reading more and more that the RE's need amping more than the Shures do.  This amp looks like it might fit the bill, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> My question is, is eBay the only place to purchase it?  I'd like to have it when I leave for France on the 30th, but the auction ending the soonest doesn't end until the 24th - doesn't seem like a lot of wiggle room for delivery time.


 

 Gary was amazing for me on this. The auction was near ending and he said he would build me an amp for the price is was at that time.. The actual auction amp went up another $5 but Gary kept his word and charged me the smaller amount. I have no hesitation in recommending him. It would be great if he ventured into higher end amps as well. I am sure there would be a loyal following if he did!


----------



## Eric_C

Update: received my PA2V2 from Gary after a 10-business-day wait, but it was worth it! Have briefly tested the amp with my DT 880 and IE8--it seems to work fine with the DT 880, and I suspect the IE8 is a bit too sensitive (@ 120 dB) to use comfortably with the PA2V2. 
   
But: the PA2V2 was mainly intended for use with my HD 25-1 II, and the pairing is fantastic. Have immediately noticed improvements in clarity and the amount of bass, and an overall increase in warmth of the sound by using the PA2V2. Mind you, this is from an iPod Classic's headphone out only--I can only imagine how much better things will be using a Line-Out.


----------



## apatN

Hmm, the PA2V2 didn't seem to do much with my DT880...


----------



## holden4th

Considering that the HD 25s are a precursor to the HD280s I can understand why you are so happy about the improvements. I'd be interested to see where you've set the gain screws.


----------



## Eric_C

I'll take pics tonight!


----------



## Eric_C

Here you go, holden4th:


----------



## jasonb

i'm hoping mine shows up today. can't wait to try a real amp, i have a fiio e5, but i'm not to thrilled with it.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> i'm hoping mine shows up today. can't wait to try a real amp, i have a fiio e5, but i'm not to thrilled with it.


 


  The PA2V2 is far better than the E5. As soon as I got my PA2V2, I found a buyer for my E5.


----------



## holden4th

Looks like yours are in the same position as mine, possibly a bit higher. Many thanks for the pix which I am sure will help other PA2V2 owners.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Here you go, holden4th:


----------



## nick_charles

I still own a PA1 (from 2004) , PA2V1 and PA2V2 - still waiting for a PA2V3 to materialise


----------



## jasonb

is there anyway to stop the interference between the amp and my cell phone?
   
  it's usable on wifi, but when on 3G it's not usable at all. it sounds great, but i like to stream music and there is a lot of noise from wifi and 3G.
   
  Edit: the E5 has the same interference as the PA2V2. i get no noise whatsoever when i plug my headphones directly into my source. so it is the cable or the amps themselves?


----------



## apatN

^ Probably both.


----------



## jasonb

Quote: 





apatn said:


> ^ Probably both.


 


  boooo...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





holden4th said:


> Looks like yours are in the same position as mine, possibly a bit higher. Many thanks for the pix which I am sure will help other PA2V2 owners.


 


  I'm assuming that what I circled here are the gain screws......



  My PA2V2 is an older one, Feb. 2006, and it does not appear to have these.



   
  So I guess it's a good thing I am not using IEM's.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Achmedisdead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm assuming that what I circled here are the gain screws......


 

 Right you are. I'm sure you could email Gary to ask about your version, though.
  
  Quote: 





holden4th said:


> Looks like yours are in the same position as mine, possibly a bit higher. Many thanks for the pix which I am sure will help other PA2V2 owners.


 
   
  No problem, just happy to help!


----------



## GreatDane

I watch this thread and wonder if the PA2v2 isn't the longest running amp in its current version. Also, I wonder if Gary will ever create a PA2v3 or why he hasn't become a member of Head-Fi...or has he???
   
  I'm amazed at the number of these amps made.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I just ordered mine a couple hours ago, and it will ship tomorrow! I also must hail the quick response and admirable customer service of Gary, he offered to adjust the gain to suit my (relatively) low impedance headphones. (taps foot very impatiently...this will be a long week)


----------



## apatN

I played a little with the gain screws. I have mine set at minimum, this gives me the most control with my sensitive RE0s. The combo iPod (LOD) + PA2V2 + RE0 sounds very good!


----------



## holden4th

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I played a little with the gain screws. I have mine set at minimum, this gives me the most control with my sensitive RE0s. The combo iPod (LOD) + PA2V2 + RE0 sounds very good!


 

 I'd be interested to see where the minimum setting actually is. What I've experienced is that the scews just seem to be able to rotate and that there is no stop point.


----------



## apatN

No stop point? Well I turned it all the way down until I couldn't go any further...


----------



## holden4th

Quote: 





apatn said:


> No stop point? Well I turned it all the way down until I couldn't go any further...


 

 With my very poor technical skills I probably lost control of the screwdriver
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway, it's working well at the moment so I won't try to tweak it any further.


----------



## jasonb

i have been having issues using my PA2V2 with my smartphone, thankfully i have an update.
   
  i talked to my dad who is also an electrical engineer. he gave me the idea to simply shield it myself. he told me to take the guts and put it into a shielded enclosure. instead i simply took some adhesive backed aluminum tape and lined the whole inside of the PA2V2. i lined the whole inside other than the front faceplate where the knob and jacks are. it is now dead silent over wifi and is much quieter over 3G. my main goal was to make it usable over wifi because whenever i am home i have my phone connected to my home network. i don't plan to walk around using the PA2V2, it's going to be my home amp. i wonder if i cover the inside of the front faceplate if that will improve it even further over 3g.
   
  anyway, i'm glad that it is now usable with my phone over wifi. rockin out to some live Joe Satriani on my HTC Incredible---->PA2V2---->Brainwavz M2's right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  the M2's don't NEED amping, but it definitely takes them to a whole different level. more dynamic and open sounding with better sound staging. next step is to find a pair of cans i like, so i can make the M2's my on the go phones and have a nice big set of cans for home use. my dad just got a pair of HD280 Pro's which i think sound pretty good, better than my HD205's.


----------



## Eric_C

Great tip, jasonb! Could you take some photos of the insides of your modded amp? Would help explain "backed aluminium tape" to some of us less DIY-inclined.


----------



## jasonb

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Great tip, jasonb! Could you take some photos of the insides of your modded amp? Would help explain "backed aluminium tape" to some of us less DIY-inclined.


 


 will do shortly... whenever i can stop listening to it.
   
  got some pix:


----------



## apatN

Might try that though I don't have a lot of interference from my cellphone. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GreatDane

Nice work jasonb. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jasonb

i have what seems like a strange issue with my PA2V2.
   
  i charged a brand new pair of rechargeable batteries in an external charger for 24 hours, stuck them into the amp, used the amp one night for a couple hours, turned it off and stuck it on the shelf, then went to use it again a couple nights later and it was completely dead. why would the batteries die within 48 hours with the amp just sitting on a shelf with the switch in the off position?
   
  not to be a jerk, but this thing has been nothing but problems since i got it.


----------



## dziendobry

Email gary about it I am sure he will replace it if you have a faulty unit.  He is very helpful.


----------



## jasonb

Quote: 





dziendobry said:


> Email gary about it I am sure he will replace it if you have a faulty unit.  He is very helpful.


 


  yea, i did. i was just curious to see if anybody else had this issue.


----------



## jasonb

PA2V2 + Sony MDR-XB500 = ridiculousness!!! OMG the BASS!!! lol


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> PA2V2 + Sony MDR-XB500 = ridiculousness!!! OMG the BASS!!! lol


 


  I take it the battery issue has been fixed?


----------



## jasonb

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> I take it the battery issue has been fixed?


 

 no, Gary sent me a replacement amp. it still works, it just dies way to quick so i have to keep taking it apart to put freshly charged batteries in. it's draining at such a high rate that charging it with the supplied charger does nothing at all. it still works and sounds good though.


----------



## Eric_C

That's just really, really weird. It sounds like an issue with the on/off switch, I guess? I'm assuming you're not using faulty batteries, of course.


----------



## jasonb

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> That's just really, really weird. It sounds like an issue with the on/off switch, I guess? I'm assuming you're not using faulty batteries, of course.


 
   
  i thought maybe the batteries were crap, so i bought a brand new pair and am still having the same issue with the new ones. 
   
  if the batteries in this amp should provide around 100 hours of play time(which is what i read they should last), then they should definitely provide more than 2 days of standby time. it is literally dead after two days of just sitting on the shelf. if i use it one night with fresh fully charged batteries then put it away on the shelf it will be dead when i go to use it again 2 nights later.
   
  gary's best guess was also a bad switch that was letting current still get through. it's just strange to me that it dies in about 48 hours or so. how can it be drawing so much power in the off position. if it really should last 100 hours or so per charge then it dying in about 48 is just crazy.
   
  what i do know is that the PA2V2 is one powerful beast. it can drive these Sony XB500's to deafening levels, and the gain knobs inside the amp are still set for low impedance/high sensitivity IEM's. at the 1 o'clock position i can actually start to feel the bass try to push air past the giant pillow like ear pads. gotta be careful with this combination.


----------



## Eric_C

Have you considered sending it back to him for repairs? I feel bummed for you, man.
  And yeah, it's plenty powerful where volume is concerned--I don't think anyone in their right mind would dispute that. Go easy on your ears!


----------



## jasonb

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Have you considered sending it back to him for repairs? I feel bummed for you, man.
> And yeah, it's plenty powerful where volume is concerned--I don't think anyone in their right mind would dispute that. Go easy on your ears!


 


 i emailed gary letting him know what the issue was, and he said he'd send me a new one and pay for me to ship the old one back to him. if he had asked me to send it in for repair i would have done so. im just doing it the way he suggested. he is a super nice guy. very easy to deal with and very helpful.


----------



## Eric_C

Ah ok. Good to hear it's getting sorted--and great to hear Gary's providing his excellent customer service as usual.


----------



## jasonb

Ok, I have a perfectly good PA2V2 now. Gary took care of me. Another happy customer.


----------



## jasonb

the koss ur40 pairs good with the PA2V2.  killer budget combo.


----------



## andrewmorio

Wonderful holder,want one or must make one.


----------



## mangamonster

Some studio time with my new PA2V2


----------



## jasonb

how well does the PA2V2 power Sennheiser HD650's? will i need to order a new amp along with the cans, or will the PA2V2 do ok for a little while?


----------



## holden4th

It powers my HD280s very well so I think it would be more than adequate for your 650s.


----------



## jasonb

the HD280 is 64ohm, the HD650 is 300 ohm. that's almost 5 times the impedance. i would imagine that the 650 is a lot harder to drive. i'll hopefully find out early next week when i get my 650's.
  
  Quote: 





holden4th said:


> It powers my HD280s very well so I think it would be more than adequate for your 650s.


----------



## jononku

Cool, did not realize there was a PA2V2 appreciation thread until today.  I've had mine for 2 months now and an incredibly happy with it.  I upgraded from a FIIO E5 which I used for about a year before stumbling upon a recommendation to Gary's amp.  Wow, huge difference, no comparison to the E5.  It is being used with my 160GB ipod with line out cable and ATH-M50's.  I've also used them with ATH-M30's, porta pros,  and a variety of other earbuds.  This amp has made all my headphones sound better.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> how well does the PA2V2 power Sennheiser HD650's? will i need to order a new amp along with the cans, or will the PA2V2 do ok for a little while?


 


  It doesn't do much with my 880s. I suspect the HD650s need a lot more power.


----------



## proedros

Help me out please
   
  I have these 2 IEM's
   
*RE-252 (16 OHM)*
*RE-262 (150 OHM)*
   
   
  would a PA2V2 work fine for both , being of different sensitivity ?
   
  I am either going for this one or a mcoy v2.2
   
   
  what do you think will work best with these 2 IEM's ?


----------



## apatN

Should be fine I guess. I would get this over the Cmoy as most Cmoys I have seen are quite a bit bigger than the PA2.


----------



## JJBug

GreatDane where did you get the carrying case/holder for your amp? Did you make it yourself?


----------



## proedros

How would you describe the sound of the pa2v2 ?
   
  warm?
  bright?
   
  is it better suited for bassy,fun or analytical iem's ?


----------



## dziendobry

Quote: 





proedros said:


> How would you describe the sound of the pa2v2 ?
> 
> warm?
> bright?
> ...


 
  I would describe the sound as warm.


----------



## ilovetaylors

how do you think it will sound with the new aiaiai tma's....


----------



## elektrobank55

*NEED ADVICE ON NEW PA2V2 AMP*
   
  Ok, so I recently received my brand new PA2V2 amp from Gary, and I'm still not sure if it is making a difference. It could be because I'm an audio noob (this is my first headphone amp), or it could be my gear, or it could be that it needs to burn in... but I'm just not quite sure what to expect as far as performance enhancement.
   
  I'm running Sennheiser HD448 over-the-ear cans and a 6th gen iPod (160G). I used NiMH batteries, as recommended. The only thing I have not done is adjust the gain levels (I was informed you do this with two little screws in the back). Any advice on setting the gain would be a great help. Also, how much of a difference in sound should I be expecting? Does it depend on the headphones? Is proper gain adjustment a big factor? Perhaps my Senns just don't need the added power?
   
  Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Eric_C

elektrobank55: This is from my correspondence with Gary when I asked him the same question (how to set the gain)
  Also see my post a few pages back for some pictures.
   
  Quote: 





> To get an optimum gain setting you first set the amp's gain to minimum (by turning each screw counter-clockwise) and turn the amp's rubber knob on full. You then hook up the source device with a song playing at about 75% volume, and plug your headphones into the amp. You can then turn up the gain screws to make the music through the headphones as loud as possible before they started distorting (or before they started to hurt your ears). This way with everything at max you could then use the amp's knob to turn the music down to a normal listening level.


----------



## elektrobank55

Eric, did you notice more of a change in sound quality/fullness after adjusting the gain setting? My main concern is that I'm not really noticing a difference since I've been using the amp with my iPod. However, I'm wondering if adjusting the gain will make that difference more apparent.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> elektrobank55: This is from my correspondence with Gary when I asked him the same question (how to set the gain)
> Also see my post a few pages back for some pictures.
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## apatN

Meh... I had typed quite a bit here but of course head-fi wouldn't let me post it... 

 Anyways I said that the PA2v2 is nice in that you can bypass the iPod's internal amp. Apart from that there is not much sound quality to be gained from this thing.


----------



## elektrobank55

Hmm. If there's not much sound quality to be gained, what is the purpose of the amp? I guess I thought that was the purpose...
  
  Quote: 





apatn said:


> Meh... I had typed quite a bit here but of course head-fi wouldn't let me post it...
> 
> Anyways I said that the PA2v2 is nice in that you can bypass the iPod's internal amp. Apart from that there is not much sound quality to be gained from this thing.


----------



## Roller

Like it's own name implies, the headphone amp amplifies power, increasing the maximum volume available. But it also improves sound quality, clarity and bass response, though that depends quite a bit on the headphones you're using, besides the source you're using.
  I've had my PA2V2 for 4 months now and I couldn't be happier. It improved the sound of both my full sized headphones, as well as my IEMs.
   
  If you're using an iPod,elektrobank55, I think you should get a LOD cable for it, it's something that can be had for very little money and everyone here seems to approve of its usage, bypassing the internal circuitry. Just using PA2V2 doesn't bypass iPod's internal amp because it's earlier in the chain. Try getting something like Fiio L3 LOD cable.


----------



## elektrobank55

Well, I can certainly give an LOD cable a try. I wasn't even aware of those. Thanks for the help.
  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Like it's own name implies, the headphone amp amplifies power, increasing the maximum volume available. But it also improves sound quality, clarity and bass response, though that depends quite a bit on the headphones you're using, besides the source you're using.
> I've had my PA2V2 for 4 months now and I couldn't be happier. It improved the sound of both my full sized headphones, as well as my IEMs.
> 
> If you're using an iPod,elektrobank55, I think you should get a LOD cable for it, it's something that can be had for very little money and everyone here seems to approve of its usage, bypassing the internal circuitry. Just using PA2V2 doesn't bypass iPod's internal amp because it's earlier in the chain. Try getting something like Fiio L3 LOD cable.


----------



## SoundWalker

Hi all,
   
  I have been lurking here for several years now. I've been a happy owner of a pa2v2 for more than a year now. It gives great sound in all my in-ear earphones and my low-end over-the-ear headphones.
   
  Unfortunately, the pa2v2 has failed completely at powering my Sennheiser HD555 headphones. I've calibrated the gain knobs using the method described by Gary and many others to no success. The Highs and Mids improve greatly but the low end sound is completely flattened and fluttery. It makes my HD555 headphones sound like a clock radio. I don't think my pa2v2 is broken because it powers a set of Sennheiser HD202 beautifully and gives them incredible low end and richness all over.
   
  The strange thing is I see plenty of you on this and other forums reporting great results with headphones with even higher impedence than my HD 555 headphones. I've even seen other people with HD 555 headphones reporting great results. I'm confused 
   
  The pa2v2 is more than capable I think of blowing out my HD 555 headphones but the sound is like a clock radio before I even get half way there.
   
  The only system in my house capable of driving my HD 555 headphones is a high-end Sony bookshelf radio I bought almost a decade ago. They give my HD 555 headphones such rich low end and crystal clear highs.
   
  Is this normal guys?


----------



## apatN

Does not sound normal. Sounds like your gain is set up wrong (really).


----------



## SoundWalker

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Does not sound normal. Sounds like your gain is set up wrong (really).


 


  Thanks for the reply apatN.
   
  I agree with you. If I were reading this as someone else I would of thought the same thing. The sad thing is every time I go back to adjust them, there is no position whatsoever where the HD 555 come to life. They certainly get louder but the sound has zero improvement and might I say even degrades.
   
  Does anyone think this could be a hardware issue?
   
  I apologize if I hijacked the thread. I'll gladly make another if anyone is bothered.


----------



## SoundWalker

Well I went back and redid the gain setup on the pa2v2 using my hd 555. No success.
   
  I'm now convinced the pa2v2 is simply not good enough for a pair of headphones of 55 ohm impedance and up. You lose huge amounts of sound definition and quality. The sound is simply gutted.
   
  I've found the max impedance for the pa2v2 is a 32 ohm headphone after testing it with all my gear.
   
   
   I'm getting the impression lots of people are completely oblivious to the true potential of their high-quality headphones.


----------



## rroseperry

Have you tried emailing Gary about this?


----------



## SoundWalker

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> Have you tried emailing Gary about this?


 


  No I haven't. I guess it wouldn't hurt to contact him and see what he thinks. I'll write him an email.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





soundwalker said:


> Well I went back and redid the gain setup on the pa2v2 using my hd 555. No success.
> 
> I'm now convinced the pa2v2 is simply not good enough for a pair of headphones of 55 ohm impedance and up. You lose huge amounts of sound definition and quality. The sound is simply gutted.
> 
> I've found the max impedance for the pa2v2 is a 32 ohm headphone after testing it with all my gear.


 


> I'm getting the impression lots of people are completely oblivious to the true potential of their high-quality headphones.


 

  
  Well, my PA2V2 made wonders for all my gear, though while the Technics RP-F290 had little to no improvement for some reason, both the Philips SHP2000 and the A&H XD-53 do gain both output and clarity by being powered from PA2V2. I didn't get the amp to listen to the headphones louder, but to feed them enough juice to make them justice. Though when adjusting gain almost near the maximum, sound does distort severely, but that's a way too high level. I've read from other threads that PA2V2 does in general need high gain settings, and in my case I agree as I have it at 60-70%
   
  Have you checked your whole sound chain? Perhaps some cable might be messing that up. Also, I've had SQ issues when I first got the amp, but that was both because I had wrong gain and volume settings, as well as not having replaceable batteries inside (fundamental!). Curiously, some reported better results running on batteries alone, while others being plugged to an outlet (with the batteries inside as well). Since you got the batteries, virtually all sound issues disappeared.


----------



## SoundWalker

Quote: 





roller said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Roller,
   
  Thanks for your reply. All your headphones fall into the 32 to 36 ohm range according to a little google search I just did. This is in line with my theory - though I don't have a 36 ohm headphone (only 44 ohm) - that the pa2v2 is simply not cut out for a headphone of any higher impedance.
   
  I have started from the lowest gain setting all the way to the top. At about 70% the sound quality starts to degrade and gets very muddy and distorted.
   
  My pa2v2 is plugged into the wall and has a pair of 2500 mAh NiMH rechargeable batters in them. The batteries have been drained and fully recharged recently and seem to be in working order.
   
  I will give the cabling a check to see if there are any issues.


----------



## Roller

Could you post your audio gear specs? You have to take in account through what the sound goes through, and set individual volumes accordingly.
  Also, Gary is a great guy, if you haven't mailed him yet, you should do it as soon as possible.


----------



## SoundWalker

Quote: 





roller said:


> Could you post your audio gear specs? You have to take in account through what the sound goes through, and set individual volumes accordingly.
> Also, Gary is a great guy, if you haven't mailed him yet, you should do it as soon as possible.


 


  Sure thing.
   
  My Audio sources are a MacBook Pro and an IPhone 3GS through their headphone jacks. I use a both a 2 and 5 ft 3.5 cable to the pa2v2 input jack. I then plug my headphones into the output jack of the pa2v2. I'm using a Grado conversion wire to bring my HD 555 connection down to 3.5mm.
   
  I set my devices at between 70 and 85% volume.
   
  I also have a dock for my IPhone which gets the sound signal directly from the phone's data jack. Same result.


----------



## Roller

I was going to advise on getting a LOD, but you already took care of it. AFAIK, if you're using an amp, the source volume should be set to maximum, and the volume adjusted afterwards through the amp's knob.
  I'm torn between suspecting of your particular set of HD555's or the amp itself.


----------



## Eric_C

It could be a sound sig + impedance matching issue. I don't have equipment to measure the output impedance of the PA2V2, so this is just conjecture based on the concept of impedance matching as discussed on this forum.
   
  In terms of actual experience, I've found the PA2V2 plays happily with my HD 25-1. As you may know, the HD 25 exhibits a relatively bright sound signature (both relative to the rest of Sennheiser's line up, and against the majority of other headphones), and it has an impedance of 70 ohms. The PA2V2's slightly warm colouration thus makes the sound more euphonic, and although I cannot isolate impedance matching as an additional factor, it is certainly quite possible that plays a part too. In any case, the 70 ohm impedance of the headphones do not seem to prevent the amp from driving them without distortion.
   
  The 555 is already warm-sounding, isn't it?


----------



## mitchlol7

rechargable battery, personal touch and free support for (his) life had me sold.


----------



## SoundWalker

Quote: 





mitchlol7 said:


> rechargable battery, personal touch and free support for (his) life had me sold.


 

  
  Yep that's pretty much my story.
   
  Like others have already stated, he's an awesome guy and has amazing service.
   
  I just emailed him about the struggle I'm having powering my HD 555 headphones with the pa2v2 and he immediately offered to take a look at them and repair them if need be. Simply awesome.


----------



## mrbrad

I have HD595s and the PA2V2, and they work just find. The specs on the 555 and 595 are identical.


----------



## markdam

Quote: 





> cant wait to see what gary says about this and solving the mystery! post as soon as you find out  soundwalker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rataplan

great little amp, i tried it out for about a half hour at bay bloor radio in toronto. i know gary is local, but i "needed" them today ... so i was happy to bay bloor's $20 mark up, 79.99.
   
  i'm noticing much more low range definition and a ton of "slam," just what i wanted. my grado 325is have never sounded better!
   
  thanks gary for making such a great and affordable product, will definitely recommend it.


----------



## jononku

Quote: 





rataplan said:


> great little amp, i tried it out for about a half hour at bay bloor radio in toronto. i know gary is local, but i "needed" them today ... so i was happy to bay bloor's $20 mark up, 79.99.
> 
> i'm noticing much more low range definition and a ton of "slam," just what i wanted. my grado 325is have never sounded better!
> 
> thanks gary for making such a great and affordable product, will definitely recommend it.


 

 I've had mine for a few months now and am extremely pleased.  I got mine for less, but would have gladly paid double.  I've now recommended this amp to 4 others and counting, all happy customers.


----------



## Clincher09

Have any of you guys used this amp with the Denon AHD-2000? I just bought the Denon's and I've been looking for a good amp to go with them. I have an E5 right now but most people say it won't be enough.


----------



## maik

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> Have any of you guys used this amp with the Denon AHD-2000? I just bought the Denon's and I've been looking for a good amp to go with them. I have an E5 right now but most people say it won't be enough.


 


  I have the same question. It seems most D2000 owners opt for a more expensive amp, but, considering my preference for something more portable and less expensive, I am trying to decide whether to get a PA2v2, CMoy or maybe a Fiio E5 or E7. 
   
  From what I've heard, I the CMoy's are better for drivers with higher impedance and the PA2v2 is better for low impedance headphones like the Denon D2000s. Is this correct and is PA2v2 the best choice for a portable amp? I really need an amp because, while the headphones sound great unamped from my soundcard, it sounds like crap from my Android phone.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





maik said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I never quite understood what the slogan "I'm sorry about your wallet" meant, until one month after I got a DAC, amp and cans, I began drooling about a newer set of headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the D2000 do seem sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to hear some thoughts about its sound unamped and running from a PA2V2.
   
  I'm not so sure about CMoy's, but PA2V2 does work great, better with lower impedance and high sensitivity headphones. As a portable amp, I like it a lot as the batteries run for a really long time, lasting much longer than my DAP. Some people complain about its size, but it doesn't bother me at all. Take a look at the new picture of it, uploaded on its page here on head-fi: http://www.head-fi.org/products/electric-avenues-pa2v2


----------



## Clincher09

I just ordered my PA2v2. How long did it take you guys to get yours? I know shipping is estimated 5 - 10 days, but I was just hoping it would arrive a little sooner since I'll be out of town next week.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

I just placed my order about twenty minutes ago. I'm going to be using my Sansa Clip+ (Rockboxed) and my Ultrasone Pro 900s. I will tell you guy what I think once I get it. 
   
  Oh, I must not forget. Gary is a really nice guy and his customer service skills are genuine and impressive. I really value customer service and Gary is awesome.


----------



## jononku

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> I just ordered my PA2v2. How long did it take you guys to get yours? I know shipping is estimated 5 - 10 days, but I was just hoping it would arrive a little sooner since I'll be out of town next week.


 


  Mine arrived in 4 days.  I think he shipped it the moment my paypal transaction hit his inbox


----------



## afinch1992

I think it just depends on where you are. he ships with canadian air mail and they say 4 days. I think he adds the extra days to account for either sending it the next day if its too late, or it getting caught up in customs. 
   
  on a side note, what kid of things are suggested to add to the pa2v2? This is my first venture into amping and im not reallly sure what im doing other than plug everything in. Should i upgrade the wires going to it or not? I really have no idea with this stuff
   
   
  edit: i ordered mine 12/29, but havent recieved yet. that was expected though. also, i got pa2v2 number 8000!!!  i like round numbers


----------



## Roller

Mine took 10 days, which was perfectly acceptable for me. And customer service was the best I've had ever.
   
  Besides the D2000, I'd love to hear feedback about the PRO 900's paired with PA2V2.
   
  I did get an aftermarket cable, only using it at home since it's not a short cable, and while using it outdoors, the cable supplied works perfectly. I didn't notice any significant changes in the sound, perhaps a very slight opening of the soundstage, but certainly not enough to justify carrying a 1m cable around.


----------



## jononku

Quote: 





afinch1992 said:


> I think it just depends on where you are. he ships with canadian air mail and they say 4 days. I think he adds the extra days to account for either sending it the next day if its too late, or it getting caught up in customs.
> 
> on a side note, what kid of things are suggested to add to the pa2v2? This is my first venture into amping and im not reallly sure what im doing other than plug everything in. Should i upgrade the wires going to it or not? I really have no idea with this stuff
> 
> ...


 

 If you are not using an lod cable yet, I would recommend trying one.  There is plenty of info on this topic in the cables... forum, but in my own experience you don't need to break the bank, most lod cables will deliver a noticeable difference over the headphone jack.


----------



## afinch1992

im actually just going to have music come from my laptop though, so i have no need for an lod. i basically just need/can use the mini to mini
   
  edit: would it be better quality coming from an ipod with an lod vs a laptop with a mini to mini?


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Well, I am awaiting my PA2V2 in the mail and am pairing it up with my Pro 900s. I will tell you what I think for sure. 
  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Mine took 10 days, which was perfectly acceptable for me. And customer service was the best I've had ever.
> 
> Besides the D2000, I'd love to hear feedback about the PRO 900's paired with PA2V2.
> 
> I did get an aftermarket cable, only using it at home since it's not a short cable, and while using it outdoors, the cable supplied works perfectly. I didn't notice any significant changes in the sound, perhaps a very slight opening of the soundstage, but certainly not enough to justify carrying a 1m cable around.


----------



## JRoMan

I just ordered my PA2V2 on Monday. It will be my first headphone amp. Waiting for it to arrive is gonna kill me.<\p>

 I have Audio Technica ATH-M50s arriving by end of this week hopefully. Also got a LOD cable from Ram Electronics... Great deal for a custom made in USA cable: $20 on sale! I'm really excited for all this new gear


----------



## afinch1992

Quote: 





jroman said:


> I just ordered my PA2V2 on Monday. It will be my first headphone amp. Waiting for it to arrive is gonna kill me.<\p>
> I have Audio Technica ATH-M50s arriving by end of this week hopefully. Also got a LOD cable from Ram Electronics... Great deal for a custom made in USA cable: $20 on sale! I'm really excited for all this new gear


 


  nice setup!


----------



## Proglover

mine arrived this morning. For this price, I'm happy to try a model. And yes, Gary is a fantastic guy who keeps up his very nice customer service.
   
  Mine took 17 days to arrive to the Netherlands, but maybe that could be faster if it wasn't shipped in december.


----------



## afinch1992

Just wondering. Does usps deliver canadian air in the united states? I would assume so since other international mail ive gotten was, but I just wanted to make sure. If so I think I might be getting mine tomorrow!!


----------



## JRoMan

afinch1992 said:


> Just wondering. Does usps deliver canadian air in the united states? I would assume so since other international mail ive gotten was, but I just wanted to make sure. If so I think I might be getting mine tomorrow!!





What makes you think it is being delivered soon? Because then maybe mine is coming, too 

Do you know when Gary shipped yours? Mine supposedly was shipped on Monday the 3rd. It seems like delivery times are closer to 10 days from what I've seen people post. I'm happy to be wrong about that. My new headphones came last night, so I'd love to get the amp for the weekend!


----------



## afinch1992

Quote: 





jroman said:


> What makes you think it is being delivered soon? Because then maybe mine is coming, too Do you know when Gary shipped yours? Mine supposedly was shipped on Monday the 3rd. It seems like delivery times are closer to 10 days from what I've seen people post. I'm happy to be wrong about that. My new headphones came last night, so I'd love to get the amp for the weekend!


 

 sadly mine didn't come today . mine was shipped on Dec 30, so im on 8 business days now. well somewhere between 7 and 8 since its a saturday


----------



## afinch1992

well nothing today either. business day 10 tomorrow...


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Hmm, this is business day six and I am not far from Gary at all. I am not ripping on the guy as his customer service skills are fantastic and apparently the PA2V2 is a solid product. I do hope it is coming in soon.


----------



## jononku

Quote: 





sonic atrocity said:


> Hmm, this is business day six and I am not far from Gary at all. I am not ripping on the guy as his customer service skills are fantastic and apparently the PA2V2 is a solid product. I do hope it is coming in soon.


 


  Just out of curiosity, how close?  I'm about 5 hours east, just outside Ottawa, and it took 5 days to get mine.  It's worth the wait.


----------



## JRoMan

I'm sure it's worth the wait after it arrives, but until then... Let us bitch & moan! Wahhh!!!


----------



## afinch1992

well business day 10 has come and gone. still no package in sight. Garys customer service is great, as I'm sure the amp will be (eventually i guess), but I'm not sure I would have ordered it if i would have known it would take this long to ship. I realized that it has to go through customs and all that, but for god's sake I had a package sent from *INDIA *that got here before this did and it was ordered the day after the pa2v2. Its not like it was sent ground service. it was sent air mail. in the same continent.
   
  i am by no means blaming gary for this, but i wanted to vent and let everyone know my experience so far.


----------



## dudlew

blame the postal service.  I ordered an item from ? Hong Kong since October and it is yet to arrive..... I am also waiting on my amp as well since the 20th of December, but christmas always clogs the postal service with lots of thefts......


----------



## Proglover

UK-NL, one from 10th dec, one 16th dec., one 30th dec.
   
  Still waiting...


----------



## afinch1992

business day 11 has come and gone now. well postal service wise. i know its not really that long in the whole scheme of things, but there were plenty of other options that could have gotten here much faster.im more mad at myself on that one though. this is the first time ive ever had a package not make it by at least the maximum day stated by the service that sent it. is there no way to track it or find out what going on?


----------



## afinch1992

Quote: 





dudlew said:


> blame the postal service.  I ordered an item from ? Hong Kong since October and it is yet to arrive..... I am also waiting on my amp as well since the 20th of December, but christmas always clogs the postal service with lots of thefts......


 


  same happened to me. i was stupid and didnt look at the shipping info on ebay. it was something like 2 weeks to 3 months. i did get it before the 3 months though..


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





afinch1992 said:


> business day 11 has come and gone now. well postal service wise. i know its not really that long in the whole scheme of things, but there were plenty of other options that could have gotten here much faster.im more mad at myself on that one though. this is the first time ive ever had a package not make it by at least the maximum day stated by the service that sent it. *is there no way to track it or find out what going on*?


 


 no, when it's sent without tracktrace, there's no way
  Gary sends without, one of the reasons he can sell his amp incl.shipment for such a decent price


----------



## afinch1992

i figured not, but i wasnt sure


----------



## Clincher09

Mine got to my house in 5 business days. Unfortunately, I had to leave for college the day before it got to my house and I won't be able to get it until Saturday.


----------



## JRoMan

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> Mine got to my house in 5 business days. Unfortunately, I had to leave for college the day before it got to my house and I won't be able to get it until Saturday.


 

 OK, so questions are: What was your build date/serial number (per Gary's site) and where are you located?


----------



## Clincher09

I haven't even seen the amp yet so I don't know the serial number, and I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## JRoMan

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> I haven't even seen the amp yet so I don't know the serial number, and I live in Oklahoma.


 

 You can check here. If your amp is #8008, that is very interesting how yours came so quickly. I can only imagine yours shipped on Monday since your build date was on New Years Day. Does Canadian postal service work on Saturdays?? Anyway, mine is #8022


----------



## afinch1992

mine is 8000. howd you get yours so quickly? i live an hour away from oklahoma...


----------



## afinch1992

business day 12 and still nothing


----------



## DanielofDenmark

I got mine yesterday and I live in europe. He sent it last monday, so I'm pretty happy with the shipping!
   
  The amp is very neat. It looks and feels great, and I'm not sure if it's a placebo effect, but it feels like the bass is a bit "cleaner" with the amp. However, this is my first headphone amp, and I'm pretty new into head-fi, so I really know nothing about it


----------



## JRoMan

Quote: 





danielofdenmark said:


> I got mine yesterday and I live in europe. He sent it last monday, so I'm pretty happy with the shipping!
> 
> The amp is very neat. It looks and feels great, and I'm not sure if it's a placebo effect, but it feels like the bass is a bit "cleaner" with the amp. However, this is my first headphone amp, and I'm pretty new into head-fi, so I really know nothing about it


 

 Oh man, you are killing us here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Enjoy your amp. Getting my second pair of headphones today to test which one to keep. Maybe there will be an amp at home for me to use, too *crosses fingers*


----------



## Clincher09

Yeah that's mine. Too bad I still haven't had a chance to listen to it yet. 
  
  Quote: 





jroman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JRoMan

Hallelujah! Just pulled my amp from the mailbox!!


----------



## Sil3nce

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> Yeah that's mine. Too bad I still haven't had a chance to listen to it yet.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 You're running a d2k with an e5???


----------



## afinch1992

well tomorrows my last hope of getting it before i have to move back to school, so i guess ill take everyone getting theirs as a good sign. the postal service is the bane of my existence


----------



## Clincher09

Quote: 





sil3nce said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  For now, until I get home and pick up my PA2v2. It sounds fine to me with this setup though, so hopefully the PA2v2 is an improvement.


----------



## fvoelling

For iPod users, are you better off buying a combo DAC/amp unit? Or complement the PA2V2 with a DAC similar or smaller in size with equally great bang-for-the-buck?


----------



## JRoMan

Well, after much anticipation here is my amp in all it's (tiny) glory


----------



## 78tball

When did he start shipping them with action figures? LOL.  I purchased one as my first amp and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sil3nce

Quote: 





78tball said:


> When did he start shipping them with action figures? LOL.  I purchased one as my first amp and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Enjoy!


 


  He also includes darth vader


----------



## afinch1992

Quote: 





sil3nce said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  i wish! Good news though! i got mine today in the mail!
   
  one question though. when i put the ac charger in the light doesnt turn on unless i physically hold the plug on one side of the port. is that normal? does the battery just need to charge?
   
  it also seems to be causing distortion in the bass. is that normal too? its become almost grainy


----------



## rroseperry

You have to charge the batteries fully first. I did the same thing, horrible sound but give it a 12-hour charge and voila!.  It was my first portable amp and it's a great little device.


----------



## Clincher09

How does it sound running out of the AC adapter?


----------



## afinch1992

from what ive read its not very good running off ac. i just gave it a go on ac and it was decent. the only improvement i notice was in the mids. the bass was fairly the same, but kind of grainy. no noticeable difference in the highs. I dont think it comes with batteries, correct?


----------



## rroseperry

No, it doesn't come with batteries. You need to go and get some rechargeables (must be rechargeables), put them in and charge it up. It's made to have the batteries in, even if you're running it of AC.
   
  There's a manual on Gary's home page that's pretty helpful too.


----------



## Arthass

imo PA2V2 is too bulky to portable use, but it's only my point


----------



## afinch1992

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> No, it doesn't come with batteries. You need to go and get some rechargeables (must be rechargeables), put them in and charge it up. It's made to have the batteries in, even if you're running it of AC.
> 
> There's a manual on Gary's home page that's pretty helpful too.


 


  i actually was just looking at that. im on my way out to get some eneloops right now


----------



## JRoMan

Quote: 





afinch1992 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I started it up with the AC not realizing there weren't batteries inside and it didn't sound good. Ran out later and got some eneloops, too. The Lego Star Wars mini-fig did not come with the amp, but that would've been a nice bonus! I thought it went nicely with the blue colors inside the amp.


----------



## Roller

PA2V2 runs great from ac, as long as there are rechargeable batteries inside, as they act as filter in that situation. Bottomline, always have batteries (rechargeable) inside the amp.
   
  My 1700mAh last forever, when using it portable with my DAP, the battery of the DAP runs out much sooner, the amp batteries never ran out of juice yet


----------



## Clincher09

Do they need to be a specific type of rechargable? I got some with a camera but I feel like I will be using the amp way more often than the camera.


----------



## Roller

Any rechargeable batteries from 1500mAh and above will work just fine. As knowing the expected battery charge last around 100 hours, it's safe to assume you'll be ok. Don't forget that PA2V2 recharges batteries when plugged to an outlet.


----------



## jononku

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> Do they need to be a specific type of rechargable? I got some with a camera but I feel like I will be using the amp way more often than the camera.


 


  Nope, I've tried em' with a few different kinds and they all work well.  Right now I have some cheapo rayovacs from walmart that used to be in my kid's wii remote and even those, once fully charged, last forever.


----------



## jononku

Quote: 





afinch1992 said:


> from what ive read its not very good running off ac. i just gave it a go on ac and it was decent. the only improvement i notice was in the mids. the bass was fairly the same, but kind of grainy. no noticeable difference in the highs. I dont think it comes with batteries, correct?


 


  Don't forget to set the gain for your particular cans.  If you email Gary, he'll tell ya how.  Based on the headphones I had at the time, he preset mine near the middle, but I ended up adjusting it once I got it.


----------



## Sil3nce

Anyone have the mini3 to compare to this?


----------



## dudlew

Well..... Mine came in the mail today.
   
  Happy its here. I put in some eneloops and let them charge for about 6 hours. After charging, I picked it up and turned the volume knob and it barely moved. Good thing I read the manual about this and just pried the knob up a bit. Also when I first turned it on, The Volume was noisy (already unplugged from AC Adapter) but turning it up and down a few times resolved the problem. 
   
  I am now using my phone (Nokia 5530 ExpressMusic) as source and burning it in. Its my first amp, so I can only compare amped verses unamped when I do decide to compare.
   
  I also just got a secondhand Itouch 3rd gen today, so just loading up I tunes on the PC and updating it. Have an LOD on the way as well. Hope it reaches soon.
   
  I did have one dissapointment though, I had ordered a Beyerdynamic DT235 with a Sansa Clip+ from B&H since Christmas, but the delivery date for the Beyers was just extended from 7 - 14 business days to 2 - 4 weeks, so I figure I will have to get them to split the order. Until then I will just have to live with my beat up and rusty old JBL Reference 410 headphones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The heat and the humidity and my rough treatment/storage has the fake leather on all of the padding coming off. They still work though, definitely tougher than the Senn 497s I had.
   
  Anyway, just an update. Have to take a few pics to send to Gary soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  D


----------



## Clincher09

What's the thing about the volume knob you mention? You have to pry it up?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> What's the thing about the volume knob you mention? You have to pry it up?


 


  People should read the little page about PA2V2 instructions, it's all there: http://www.electric-avenues.com/pa2_instructions.html
  The volume knob thing is explained at the bottom


----------



## dudlew

Here is my little devil.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  EDIT   Man the photo viewer on this thing sucks!! just a remant of the pic I took


----------



## Clincher09

I finally got my hands on my amp. I just set the gain knobs to 6 'o clock and that seems to be loud enough, I'm testing it out right now with my D2Ks.


----------



## headhog

I also just got my new PA2V2 with batteries fully charged and everthing sounds lovely!.. I can now hear the highs and lows clearly from my Denons AH-D2000 awesome! thanks gary


----------



## Clincher09

First impressions after using the PA2v2: It sounds clearer than the Fiio E5, but there's actually a little less bass, is there any way I could increase it? Would turning the gain down do anything?
   
  If there isn't anything I can do to improve the sound (bass mainly) I will probably be selling this. Maybe it's just the D2000s, but the E5 seemed to drive them just as well and even had more bass. Has anyone paired the D2K with the Fiio E7?


----------



## headhog

bump more PA2V2 love needed!


----------



## Xpresser

Received a reply from Gary regarding pricing and such so I'll be ordering mine this weekend. Will be pairing it up with some ATH-M50's...have to order those as well. Well either M50's or ATH-A700, still working on that decision.


----------



## Roller

Fiio E5 have a bass boost feature, that actually degrades sound in many headphones. PA2V2 increases clarity and bass on my system, with a pair of XD-53, without any degradation.


----------



## sandwichman1973

Hi,
   
  Does anyone know if the PA2V2 will improve the sound of my Klipsch X10i?


----------



## shadyrocker

Received my PA2V2 today morning. Gonna try 'em with RE0s and Sony MDR-XD200


----------



## headhog

I dont think i've ever seen anyone ever mention this but garys bubble wrap has one of the strongest smell's ever that it actually linger for three days in my room.


----------



## dudlew

OK,
   
  Well after a few bad days, today was not so bad. I got a few toys and so am eager to try them out.
   
  Just got my Sansa Clip + and a brand spankin new pair of AKG K81djs. Still waiting on my Beyer DT235s though. B&H did not have them in stock. So I plan to have fun burning these in tonight with the PA2V2.
  Will post later my impressions.
   
  D


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





dudlew said:


> OK,
> 
> Well after a few bad days, today was not so bad. I got a few toys and so am eager to try them out.
> 
> ...


 

 Tease


----------



## gregoire

Got my PA2V2 on Tuesday and love it. Its my first amp but after a bit of listening i can hear really low frequencies more clearly and there's more punch to the bass overall. There's also a touch more clarity in mids and highs. Good product !


----------



## radonsg

You should get a LOD for your ipod, sound cleaner and clearer
  Quote: 





gregoire said:


> Got my PA2V2 on Tuesday and love it. Its my first amp but after a bit of listening i can hear really low frequencies more clearly and there's more punch to the bass overall. There's also a touch more clarity in mids and highs. Good product !


----------



## canadianballer

Purchased one two weeks ago, received it last week, hooked it up to my sansa fuze, amping my TF-10s. Played with the gains and it sounds fantastic. More bass, much cleaner trebles (I can hear every stroke of symbols being played), better sound stage. Really brings out potential in TF-10's, although the V-shaped sound curve (excellent lows and highs, very recessed mids) is really highlighted.
   
  Poor recordings sound worse than before, as their flaws are more accurately presented.
   
  Couple questions:
   
  I'm playing with the gain settings (the two blue screws). The left one seems to adjust bass, the right one treble. However, coming out of my TF-10s', increasing bass just increases volume in left year, while increasing treble increases volume in right ear. Any way to solve/overcome this? I want more bass but still want balanced volume.


----------



## Roller

The gain screws are used to adjust left and right channel gain separately, not bass or treble.


----------



## canadianballer

Yes I understand, but from what I hear there's a lot more bass on left ear, lot more treble on right ear. Any reason for this?


----------



## Roller

That's strange. You should try your TF10's on different gear, straight from your mp3 player and computer to see if that happens. Also, try other headphones with your PA2V2 to see if it is TF10 or PA2V2 that might be faulty.


----------



## radonsg

If it is still the same after you change another set of phone, you can contact Gary, he be more happy to help you out.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





radonsg said:


> If it is still the same after you change another set of phone, you can contact Gary, he be more happy to help you out.


 


  +1
   
  Gary's support is world class. Though, test your gear properly as well as PA2V2 to make sure what's happening.


----------



## canadianballer

Basically if I increase the gain on the left side, obviously the left ear piece increases in volume, but it seems the left ear produces mostly the bass sounds. If you slight the sound production right down the middle I hear mostly bottom half in left ear, upper half in right ear.
   
  I'll probably need to get another pair of headphones for reference, as my right ear's a little more deaf than the left.


----------



## canadianballer

I basically stuck the right side piece into my left ear and it sounds perfectly fine, with the full range of sound. I think what's happened is my right ear is significantly worse than my left ear, didn't even notice this!


----------



## Varley

I was originally going with the Fiio E7 for my Fuze set up - Now I'm leaning towards this just because I don't think I'll use the DAC part of the Fiio - I just love the flush-ness and aesthetics of the E7


----------



## Varley

Ordered one from Gary - What a nice chap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyone using a neoprene case as such with this? I'm struggling to find one to fit this and my Fuze in


----------



## headhog

so cool


----------



## theoandtheb

Mine just arrived yesterday and so far I'm thrilled. Gary was terrific to deal with and it arrived just as he described. Gotta love the hand built personal touch that he provides to go with his outstanding customer service. From pictures I thought he just used the standard industry plastic but I have to say, having the physical example in my hand, it's a lot more solid than I originally thought.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





headhog said:


> so cool


 


  Tip: flash off, macro setting if very close to subject, increase ambient lighting (take near window) & steady hand with elbows pinned to your sides.


----------



## rroseperry

Quote: 





xpresser said:


> Tip: flash off, macro setting if very close to subject, increase ambient lighting (take near window) & steady hand with elbows pinned to your sides.


 
   And take it on the out breath 
   
  but seriously, it's such a great starter amp.


----------



## Varley

Mine came today also, lovely addition to my fuze


----------



## Rip N' Burn

I've waited approx. 2.5 weeks for this to arrive and I live in Canada where it is shipped from. Spoke with Gary and advised me to wait a few more days. I ordered an amp from Korea and it took only 3 days for it to arrive from the day I made the order. Just venting my frustration...
   
  edit: just got it in the mail an hour ago. Time to test it out.


----------



## samtr87

I have Sennheiser HD25-IIs and was wondering if they would benefit from an amplifier such as the pa2v2? Sources used are a Samsung Galaxy S phone, Macbook Pro, and occasionally a second gen iPod Nano.
   
  I already e-mailed Gary for a price and thought I would ask before committing to buy it. TIA


----------



## Eric_C

HD 25-1 Mk II, there's no HD 25-II.
   
  MacBook Pro + PA2V2 + HD 25-1 results in a slightly warmer sound than MBP + HD25-1.


----------



## xodaQo

I just ordered the HD555 and I need a portable amp.  I've been trawling the interwebz looking for suitable units and have been considering buying the Fiio E7, until I found the PA2V2.  The reviews on the thing are awesome, and it seems like I could save a good deal of money with it.  The only problem is that I'd be using it with my laptops, which all have complete <-bleep-> audio outs.  Is there a DAC that I could use easily use in tandem with the PA2V2, or would it be better to go for the integrated E7?
   
  The main variable here is quality, but the overall cost of the combo also plays a decent role.


----------



## Derpmeifter

Quote: 





xodaqo said:


> I just ordered the HD555 and I need a portable amp.  I've been trawling the interwebz looking for suitable units and have been considering buying the Fiio E7, until I found the PA2V2.  The reviews on the thing are awesome, and it seems like I could save a good deal of money with it.  The only problem is that I'd be using it with my laptops, which all have complete <-bleep-> audio outs.  Is there a DAC that I could use easily use in tandem with the PA2V2, or would it be better to go for the integrated E7?
> 
> The main variable here is quality, but the overall cost of the combo also plays a decent role.


 

 I can't really speak for the quality of the PA2V2, but I have owned an E7 in the past and I never had problems with it, until I broke it in a fit of rage.
  From reviews and some general product specs I've seen in posts on Facepunch it seems like a good buy to me, Sam.


----------



## xodaQo

Quote: 





derpmeifter said:


> I can't really speak for the quality of the PA2V2, but I have owned an E7 in the past and I never had problems with it, until I broke it in a fit of rage.
> From reviews and some general product specs I've seen in posts on Facepunch it seems like a good buy to me, Ben.


 


  Go back to /b/, Brydaughter.


----------



## Roller

Well, PA2V2 does improve on the sound a user currently have, but having a better source does make quite the difference. Is higher output settings important for you? Because Fiio E7 limits its output to 16bit/48KHz, meaning no HD goodiness. It seems some users also enjoy the Nuforce uDAC-2.


----------



## Derpmeifter

-snip, misinformed-


----------



## Melvins92

The PA2v2 would add a warmer, darker bass and better all around sound quality to any headphone.


----------



## xodaQo

Quote: 





melvins92 said:


> The PA2v2 would add a warmer, darker bass and better all around sound quality to any headphone.


 


  How is that possible, when said audio sources have extremely noisy audio-outs?


----------



## Eric_C

xodaQo: don't hold your breath for a response. That user has been banned.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





melvins92 said:


> The PA2v2 would add a warmer, darker bass and better all around sound quality to any headphone.


 

 It fails to deliver any bass in my DT880s. And that is weird as I modded them into bass monters.

 I cannot believe that anyone thinks the PA2v2 is a nice starter amp, because it fails to amp full-size headphones. The only sensible thing to use this thing with is an iPod and a LOD to bypass the internal iAmp. Paired with the iPod and RE-0s I really love the sound.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





apatn said:


> It fails to deliver any bass in my DT880s. And that is weird as I modded them into bass monters.
> 
> I cannot believe that anyone thinks the PA2v2 is a nice starter amp, because it fails to amp full-size headphones. The only sensible thing to use this thing with is an iPod and a LOD to bypass the internal iAmp. Paired with the iPod and RE-0s I really love the sound.


 

 Um, you know your DT 880s are *600 Ohms *right?  Any portable amp(with some exceptions) would struggle to the drive those 'phones properly.  While I don't own this amp personally, just looking at the specs and reading what others have said about it, one would assume it should drive most full size headphones easily.  By the way have you tried the PA2v2 with your other headphones?


----------



## Roller

It is a nice starting amp, better than E5 and most cmoy amps. But then again, like Digital-Pride noted, those Beyers of yours aren't exactly easy to drive, specially to portable amps. Funny that so far, PA2V2 negative reviews have been close to none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if I had a pair of DT880 600 Ohm, I probably would look for a better amp, and a desktop one at that.
   
  About the bass add, I find PA2V2 adding a slight warm tone rather than bass itself. It's also interesting that it still goes well with Ultrasone Pro 900s, better than unamped indeed, at least from a few users.


----------



## Eric_C

Rule of thumb: high impedance phones need more voltage, low impedance need more current. PA2V2 uses 2x rechargeable AA. "High voltage" for batteries would be a 9V. 

Also note that Beyers aren't necessarily 600 ohms. The 770, 880, 990 come in multiple variants, some as low as 32 ohms.


----------



## apatN

digital-pride said:


> Um, you know your DT 880s are *600 Ohms *right? Any portable amp(with some exceptions) would struggle to the drive those 'phones properly. While I don't own this amp personally, just looking at the specs and reading what others have said about it, one would assume it should drive most full size headphones easily. By the way have you tried the PA2v2 with your other headphones?




Of course I have 

The Alessandro doesnt need much amping and does not benefit much from it. Still, it does benefit from bypassing the horrible internal amp on the ipod. 
The same thing that happens with the dt880 happens with the k701 which is nowhere near 600 ohms. The pa2v2 just does not have the balls to drive them properly and you hear it the moment you put them on. 
I have not done enough testing with the orthos...

Anyway, that is why I think it's not a good starter amp. A good starter amp should at least hint at what a good amp/headphone combo can do. I am then thinking along the lines of the new fiio amp for example, which seems to fit this description (havent heard it though). The pa2v2 is a nice addition to your ipod and iems but I think people will be massively disappointed when they try their full size headphones with it.


----------



## Roller

Eric_C, it's on apatN's sig that his DT880 is 600Ohm ver. And along with that DT880, K701 is another not so easy to drive set of headphones. While there is no specific info on Electric Avenues site on which headphones are a better match for PA2V2, Gary did tell me that lower impedance and higher sensitivity headphones perform the best with the amp.
   
  I'm also looking forward to see what the new Fiio amp can do, along with a few nifty features it has so far.


----------



## Eric_C

Roller: Ah sorry, I missed that cos I was reading the thread on my phone. 
   
  apatN: It's arguable that someone just starting out with amps is likely to have a lower impedance headphone/IEM, thus making the PA2V2 desirable. Additionally, how high an impedance would a portable headphone have (since the PA2V2 seems designed for portable use)? With my super-efficient & sensitive IE8, the PA2V2 didn't exhibit any hiss, which was great, and it didn't distort either.
  Having said that, what DO you consider a good starter amp for portable?


----------



## Roller

And how expensive would a starter amp be, for that matter? I think that 100$ to be the maximum for someone who is starting to embrance head-fi and such.
   
  Slightly off topic, Eric_C, which phone are you using to browse head-fi, and how is the experience?


----------



## Eric_C

iPhone 4. It's far from ideal: I have to use it in landscape cos posts run "wider" midway through each page, replies have limited functionality (Basic Editor only), and the forum is unresponsive cos there's too much graphics loading (e.g.: display pics load when I scroll to them)


----------



## Roller

Then I guess I'll just wait longer for mobile devices to evolve, as a half experience doesn't really cut it for me.
   
  But back on topic, so far I always had the feeling that starter amps went as Fiio E5, various Cmoy amps, PA2V2 and perhaps some lower end iBasso amps. So it's not exactly like there's any high impedance driving champ among them


----------



## Melvins

hahah. I adore this thing, anyone use it with PA2v2?


----------



## Eric_C

Roller: totally agree on the amps. 
Melvins: use what with PA2V2?


----------



## Roller

After all, there's a reason they're called starter amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Melvins, still around? I thought you were banned.


----------



## Melvins

pahaha....
   
  I meant Ath-AD700. I was. But then I made a miraculous comeback. I see your in good health rolly.


----------



## Roller

As long as you keep from harassing others like you did in the past, it's all good. And I don't know you from anywhere for you to be all familiar with me.


----------



## Melvins

who...
   
  did I harass?


----------



## Roller

Just go on with your life, and the next time don't be condescending to other people. Perhaps that ban was well deserved.
   
  Have a nice day.


----------



## Melvins

......alright.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





apatn said:


> > Of course I have
> >
> > The Alessandro doesnt need much amping and does not benefit much from it. Still, it does benefit from bypassing the horrible internal amp on the ipod.
> > The same thing that happens with the dt880 happens with the k701 which is nowhere near 600 ohms. The pa2v2 just does not have the balls to drive them properly and you hear it the moment you put them on.
> > ...


 

 Not to be arguementative but the headphones you are pairing with the pa2v2 are rather difficult to drive, ones that require strong amplification to drive properly.  It is rather unrealistic to expect an entry-level portable amp to be able to drive those(DT880 600 Ohm, K701) headphones properly.  Remember most users who use starter amps are pairing them with "starter" headphones, headphones that are easier to drive, ones that are in higher sensitivity so they really do benefit from the amplification the pa2v2 provides.  Even my headphones(k240, SRH440) benefit when pairing them with Fiio's E5 and that is an amp with less output than the pa2v2.


----------



## Melvins

I would say starter headphones, I'd just say lower impedance. Most grado's are 32 om's and I wouldn't call them Introductory headphones.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Not to be arguementative but the headphones you are pairing with the pa2v2 are rather difficult to drive, ones that require strong amplification to drive properly.  It is rather unrealistic to expect an entry-level portable amp to be able to drive those(DT880 600 Ohm, K701) headphones properly.  Remember most users who use starter amps are pairing them with "starter" headphones, headphones that are easier to drive, ones that are in higher sensitivity so they really do benefit from the amplification the pa2v2 provides.  Even my headphones(k240, SRH400) benefit when pairing them with Fiio's E5 and that is an amp with less output than the pa2v2.


 

 It is absolutely true that the K701 and DT880 are thirsty for power, but both are nothing _too _special, imo. Whenever someone wants a more delicate and audiophile sound 99% he will chose one from the usual high-fi suspects: DT880, K701, HD6x0. Only with those kind of cans I think amping comes to play a bigger part. You can amp a pair of MS-1s, HD595s, AD700s and think they sound better amped, but is it necessary for them to be amped? From my experience, no. Now, the DT880, K701 and HD6x0, really need amping to a) get to acceptable volumes and b) reach their full potential. The PA2v2 fails to amp two of those "starter headphones".
   
  In its defence it is of course aimed at portable cans and not full size audiophile phones like the three I mentioned. Like I said, as such it is a nice device to bypass the nasty Apple amp and upgrade your portable sound. But it is a shame it fails to amp the headphones that really need it.
   
  Perhaps you are right, though. Perhaps I wanted my PA2v2 to do more than a portable is capable of...


----------



## Roller

Those cans you picked certainly are harder to drive. D2000, Pro 900, several Grados, all are driven easily. I'm not sure I would consider any of the headphones you talked about as starter headphones, specially those 600 Ohm ones and K701.
   
  And at this time, amping is just something that's a part of the whole headphone listening experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, maybe Gary should have some info on his site about which headphones work better with his amp.


----------



## Melvins

32 ohm's is the best area, but up to 36 are acceptable. Everything above that is kinda a no go.


----------



## Roller

It's not just about impedance, but also power itself. PA2V2 can handle HD25-II which is 70Ohm, or Ultrasone DJ1 Pro which are 64. But just like the whole thing of DT770 80Ohm being harder to drive than the 250Ohm version, something similar occurs here.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





melvins said:


> 32 ohm's is the best area, but up to 36 are acceptable. Everything above that is kinda a no go.


 

 This has nothing to do with how much ohm the drivers are, really. Most drivers used for speakers don't even come near that 32ohm.


----------



## Melvins

baah well I read that somewhere


----------



## apatN

It's true and a shame, really. Some people believe the higher the ohmage, the harder it is to drive the headphones.
   
  For instance, when you compare the DT880 250 vs the DT880 600, then you will find that the 600ohmer really isn't harder to drive (or: anything that can power the 250R, can power the 600R).


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

I have paired up my PA2V2 with my Pro 900s and it sounds great. Keep in mind of course that this is all my first audiophile grade gear. I am currently using a Clip+ (rockboxed) as my source. The amp has seriously improved the sound in all areas of the spectrum but most definitely the bass. I love the warm, organic sound of the PA2V2.
   
  By the way I love this website. It's made of pure win.


----------



## Melvins

inddeed. thanks


----------



## rataplan

i do love this amp, but a *word of caution*. last week i was walking my dog while listening to headphones and there was a sketchy drunk guy up ahead of me; so i turned down the volume on the pa2v2, but instead of turning it down, i turned it up and quickly (for some reason i had the ipod/amp reversed in my pocket vs. the way i usually have it). i think it seriously damaged my ears, i can still hear, but i've had this plugged feeling in my ear(s) for 5 days now, it's gotten much better in my left ear, but my right it still noticeably plugged. the exposure was only for a second or two, but coming out of my ipod > LOD > pa2v2 > ATH-M50s it was a shock.
   
  my normal listening volume with LOD > pa2v2 only about 30% (still pretty loud), i'm afraid i may have jacked it up to at least double.
   
  if you use this amp on similar settings i *highly recommend* *turning gain down inside the unit* (turn two blue plastic screws counterclockwise), so that even at full volume you won't blow out your eardrums like i did.
   
  i am noticing things slowing getting better, and i have done tests with different songs, frequency sweeps, ear vs. ear, but it's hard to know how well your hearing was before. has anyone ever has something similar like this happen? if so how long does this plugged feeling last? and what's causing it?
   
  p.s. i don't have major ringing in the ears or anything, just a plugged feeling. tia


----------



## Roller

I'm sorry about your ears, but each set of headphones is different, and require different gain settings. Anyway, most users seem to have a better experience with higher gain values in general.
   
  But being cautious about high volumes apply to just about any sound equipment.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Jeez, sorry about your ears bud. Seriously, go see an ear doctor. That's concerning, man!


----------



## Melvins

Have they recovered?


----------



## thornygravy

Quote: 





melvins said:


> 32 ohm's is the best area, but up to 36 are acceptable. Everything above that is kinda a no go.


 

 I had a conversation with Gary via email, and he said that the PA2v2 was designed to power 64 ohm headphones. I had some concern about whether or not the PA2v2 would be able to power my Q-40s, and he reassured me it was a good match.


----------



## Melvins

AH I forgot where I read that, sorry for the discrepancy.


----------



## Eric_C

Just chiming in to say the amp works fine for my 70-ohm HD 25-1 too.


----------



## rataplan

Quote: 





melvins said:


> Have they recovered?


 


  it's been exactly one week since i incurred damage to my ears as a result of jacking up the pa2v2 by accident. my left ear was back to normal within two days, my right ear still feels somewhat plugged, but is getting better day by day though.
   
  i went to see my family doctor today and she assured me that i did not rupture my eardrum (thank god) and said that it's rare for a one time acoustic trauma to do this. She told me that i have that i have narrow ear canals and that they're just a bit swollen. she recommended some over the counter ear drops that will clear out the wax and help unclog my ears. will try them overnight and see if it helps. the brand she recommended is called Cerumol.
   
  thanks for everybody for your concern, it's very much appreciated... use the pa2v2 with caution!


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





thornygravy said:


> I had a conversation with Gary via email, and he said that the PA2v2 was designed to power 64 ohm headphones. I had some concern about whether or not the PA2v2 would be able to power my Q-40s, and he reassured me it was a good match.


 


  Now I love my PA2V2 with my Ultrasone Pro 900. Would you say my amp is sufficient for it though? Or do I need to upgrade?


----------



## Xpresser

Very good to hear that. Thanks for the update.
   
  Quote: 





rataplan said:


> it's been exactly one week since i incurred damage to my ears as a result of jacking up the pa2v2 by accident. my left ear was back to normal within two days, my right ear still feels somewhat plugged, but is getting better day by day though.
> 
> i went to see my family doctor today and she assured me that i did not rupture my eardrum (thank god) and said that it's rare for a one time acoustic trauma to do this. She told me that i have that i have narrow ear canals and that they're just a bit swollen. she recommended some over the counter ear drops that will clear out the wax and help unclog my ears. will try them overnight and see if it helps. the brand she recommended is called Cerumol.
> 
> thanks for everybody for your concern, it's very much appreciated... use the pa2v2 with caution!


----------



## thornygravy

Quote: 





sonic atrocity said:


> Now I love my PA2V2 with my Ultrasone Pro 900. Would you say my amp is sufficient for it though? Or do I need to upgrade?


 

 I say it's fine. It's all about how it sounds to you. If you're happy with it, I say stay with it.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





thornygravy said:


> I say it's fine. It's all about how it sounds to you. If you're happy with it, I say stay with it.


 

 I am quite happy with it but I am well aware that I am not fulfilling the maximum potential of my Pro 900. In the future I definitely plan on upgrading. I will probably get a desktop amp and DAC and use the PA2V2 portably. I'd probably start keep my Pro 900 at home and use a pair of IEMs with the PA2V2. I am currently considering getting custom molds done once I have job.  Apparently, Etymotic offers custom-molded tips. It'd be nice to get a (relatively) cheaper pair of IEMs with custom tips. Especially if they were interchangeable between other IEMs. Are they??


----------



## Digital-Pride

Good day gentleman(and ladies)!  I formally bump this thread to announce that I have also joined the PA2V2 club and what a fine club it is!  The amp has worked very well with all of headphones especially my Shures(SRH440 and 840) and it is truly a class ahead of my previous portable(and first) amp the Fiio E5.  In fact, I've been so impressed with Gary's amp that I've returned(some weeks ago) the E7/E9 amp combo that I purchased sometime ago.  What?!  You say, can this portable amp really compare to Fiio's excellent desktop fixture?  Well, for me I would rather have the flexibility of a portable amp than the fixed limited(movement wise) nature of desktop amps.  Plus all of my headphones are easy to drive and very efficient and the sound quality of this amp is not too far away(for me at least) from the Fiio's.  So now I can safely recommend this very affordable gem to all of those seeking a credible portable amp that won't break the bank or wallet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now with that out of the way, it's picture time!
​   
​   
​  ​ ​  ​  Ah, high fidelity, affordability and craftsmanship all rolled into one nice portable package!


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Good day gentleman(and ladies)!  I formally bump this thread to announce that I have also joined the PA2V2 club and what a fine club it is!  The amp has worked very well with all of headphones especially my Shures(SRH440 and 840) and it is truly a class ahead of my previous portable(and first) amp the Fiio E5.  In fact, I've been so impressed with Gary's amp that I've returned(some weeks ago) the E7/E9 amp combo that I purchased sometime ago.  What?!  You say, can this portable amp really compare to Fiio's excellent desktop fixture?  Well, for me I would rather have the flexibility of a portable amp than the fixed limited(movement wise) nature of desktop amps.  Plus all of my headphones are easy to drive and very efficient and the sound quality of this amp is not too far away(for me at least) from the Fiio's.  So now I can safely recommend this very affordable gem to all of those seeking a credible portable amp that won't break the bank or wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Welcome to the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Even when moving from very easy to a little less easy to drive headphones, PA2V2 still manages to power them all with some ease, and it will always have a special place in my heart


----------



## theoandtheb

That and Gary is truly a great guy to deal with, a refreshing change of pace if you ask me. I'm even using it to power my 650's until I can save up for a proper sized amp.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote:


theoandtheb said:


> That and Gary is truly a great guy to deal with, a refreshing change of pace if you ask me. I'm even using it to power my 650's until I can save up for a proper sized amp.


 
       Quote:


roller said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks!  I'm honored to be a member!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Indeed, Gary is a great guy to do business with.  I really feel like I won't be feeling the need to upgrade anytime soon...well hopefully.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT I FOUND A SOLUTION TO ALL OF THE "PROBLEMS" I HAVE ENCOUNTERED WITH THE PA2V2. I WAS GETTING DISTORTION BECAUSE MY BATTERIES WERE NOT FULLY CHARGED AND I WAS GETTING STRANGE ELECTRONIC NOISE DUE TO ELECTRONIC INTERFERENCE FROM CELL PHONES AND WHATNOT. SUCH INTERFERENCE ONLY OCCURS WHEN I AM USING MY PHONE ACTIVELY WHILE USING THE AMP. THE AMP IS ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





sonic atrocity said:


> I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT I FOUND A SOLUTION TO ALL OF THE "PROBLEMS" I HAVE ENCOUNTERED WITH THE PA2V2. I WAS GETTING DISTORTION BECAUSE MY BATTERIES WERE NOT FULLY CHARGED AND I WAS GETTING STRANGE ELECTRONIC NOISE DUE TO ELECTRONIC INTERFERENCE FROM CELL PHONES AND WHATNOT. SUCH INTERFERENCE ONLY OCCURS WHEN I AM USING MY PHONE ACTIVELY WHILE USING THE AMP. THE AMP IS ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!


 


  WHAAAAT? I CAN'T LISTEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But seriously, just like I wrote on PA2V2 wiki page, it's important to have a charged set of rechargeable batteries inside, as they act as a filter for interference. I use it both outdoors and plugged to an outlet, and it's absolutely essential.


----------



## rataplan

it would be so great if Gary could find a way to maintain quality while fitting it into a slimmer form factor.
   
  on a side note, does anyone find themselves stealing broccoli bands from the grocery store? (to keep the pa2v2 attached securely to an ipod)


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





rataplan said:


> it would be so great if Gary could find a way to maintain quality while fitting it into a slimmer form factor.
> 
> on a side note, does anyone find themselves stealing broccoli bands from the grocery store? (to keep the pa2v2 attached securely to an ipod)


 


  So THAT'S what they're called. I...suddenly have to go grocery shopping.


----------



## radonsg

Eric,
   
  I bought those thick rubber band due in NS, 3 for 20 cents. Working perfectly.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> So THAT'S what they're called. I...suddenly have to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





radonsg said:


> Eric,
> 
> I bought those thick rubber band due in NS, 3 for 20 cents. Working perfectly.


 

 Dang it! Ok, time to talk to some of my younger friends who are still in army.


----------



## radonsg

I bought them @ beach road market.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Dang it! Ok, time to talk to some of my younger friends who are still in army.


----------



## radonsg

Also bought the
 Nuforce Silicone Band (Pack of 4)  http://www.amazon.com/Nuforce-Silicone-Band-Pack-4
   
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Dang it! Ok, time to talk to some of my younger friends who are still in army.


----------



## Raguvian

I just got my amp in today. I tried it through AC only at first since I don't have my Eneloops yet, and there was some terrible, terrible sound. I guess AC sound isn't that great, and without batteries it's worse.
   
  I'm using some alkalines for the time being. The sound is much cleaner than AC power without batteries but there's still a lot of buzzing, which Gary told me is normal as the alkalines are extra voltage... I also need to change the gain as it's way too loud right now with my IEM's, but I'm not sure what to do.
   
  Can't wait for the Eneloops!


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I also need to change the gain as it's way too loud right now with my IEM's, but I'm not sure what to do.


 

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/492325/the-pa2v2-appreciation-thread/90#post_7128073


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I just got my amp in today. I tried it through AC only at first since I don't have my Eneloops yet, and there was some terrible, terrible sound. I guess AC sound isn't that great, and without batteries it's worse.
> 
> I'm using some alkalines for the time being. The sound is much cleaner than AC power without batteries but there's still a lot of buzzing, which Gary told me is normal as the alkalines are extra voltage... I also need to change the gain as it's way too loud right now with my IEM's, but I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Can't wait for the Eneloops!


 


  NEVER use alkaline batteries. PA2V2 is meant to work with rechargeables only, and they should be inserted in the amp all the time, as they act as a noise filter, specially when using the amp through AC. When I got it the first time, I also thought there was something wrong with the amp, but I contacted Gary and he told me that rechargeable batteries are essential for a proper amp usage.


----------



## Raguvian

Cool, thanks for the link. Must have missed that.


----------



## samtr87

Quote: 





roller said:


> NEVER use alkaline batteries. PA2V2 is meant to work with rechargeables only, and they should be inserted in the amp all the time, as they act as a noise filter, specially when using the amp through AC. When I got it the first time, I also thought there was something wrong with the amp, but I contacted Gary and he told me that rechargeable batteries are essential for a proper amp usage.


 


  What do the rechargeables do that make the amp sound better? Don't rechargeable AA batteries provide the same voltage as alkaline batteries?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





samtr87 said:


> What do the rechargeables do that make the amp sound better? Don't rechargeable AA batteries provide the same voltage as alkaline batteries?


 


  Rechargeable batteries don't make the amp sound better, they make the amp sound right. You should have read the instructions on Gary's site, he explicitely says that it's rechargeable batteries that are to be used. Alkaline batteries have higher voltages that just aren't suited for the amp. So the solution is simple, put a pair of rechargeables and you'll be all set. It's a night and day difference.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





roller said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Qualitative comments and hyperbole aside:
http://www.electric-avenues.com/pa2_instructions.html
   
  Required voltage = 2.4 V (or 2x 1.2 V)
  Alkaline/"regular" AA battery voltage = 1.5 V per battery


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Qualitative comments and hyperbole aside:
> http://www.electric-avenues.com/pa2_instructions.html
> 
> Required voltage = 2.4 V (or 2x 1.2 V)
> Alkaline/"regular" AA battery voltage = 1.5 V per battery


 


  He asked in qualitative terms, I responded in kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But the accurate response is there.


----------



## Raguvian

Well before I even put the alkalines in I emailed Gary asking if it would harm the amp. He said the amp would be fine, just wouldn't work optimally. 

No matter, I got my rechargeables in the mail. The amp sounds amazing now.


----------



## ext23

just got my PA2V2 yesterday - i'm impressed!
   
  i'm using it with my SR80s and when comparing it to my custom cmoy, i think it's true that the PA2V2 sounds warmer and perhaps lacks a tiny amount of the sparkle of my cmoy (my brother who built the cmoy for me swears its components rival any $500 amp). 
   
  when using my SR225s, my first thoughts were that the PA2V2 sounded a little too muddy in the mids. however, with the 80s this difference is negligible. since getting my 225s i have always felt that the 80s are still the more 'punchy' and fun headphones and the PA2V2 plays to these strengths of the 80s, particularly with rock music.
   
  compared to using the 80s unamped on my clip, it's only a subtle difference but i think the bass has better presence, is more rounded and better controlled with the presence of the PA2V2. i could easily listen to the clip without the amp but given the choice i would take it every time.
   
  i think i will continue to use my cmoy at home with the SR225s for 'serious' listening, as technically its sound is superior. the cmoy is also just too cumbersome to lug around. meanwhile, the design of the PA2V2 is flawless; all the buttons and inputs are neatly on the front of the amp, so it could easily slide into a jeans pocket and still be accessible without the risk of flicking the power switch off. i think i'll be using it exclusively with the 80s, particularly when i'm out and about.
   
  by the way, i seriously don't understand some of the people in the other threads who have said they wish this amp was SMALLER...the thing is tiny. it's comparable to a packet of cigarettes. basically...you can't possibly go wrong with this amp for $60. it's worth the price alone just to be able to play with such a neat little device.


----------



## radonsg

ext23 said:


> just got my PA2V2 yesterday - i'm impressed!
> 
> i'm using it with my SR80s and when comparing it to my custom cmoy, i think it's true that the PA2V2 sounds warmer and perhaps lacks a tiny amount of the sparkle of my cmoy (my brother who built the cmoy for me swears its components rival any $500 amp).
> 
> ...




I think when they say SMALLER, they trying to mean thinner.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





ext23 said:


> just got my PA2V2 yesterday - i'm impressed!
> 
> i'm using it with my SR80s and when comparing it to my custom cmoy, i think it's true that the PA2V2 sounds warmer and perhaps lacks a tiny amount of the sparkle of my cmoy (my brother who built the cmoy for me swears its components rival any $500 amp).
> 
> ...


 


  With a dap on top of it, it isn't very shirt pocket friendly, the uha-4 does good though, as for replacing the PA2V2 SQ wise for $60 I don't think it can be done. I suggest you buy a pair of Koss PortaPro's and a Sony Walkman, I can send you the EQ settings I use, that combo will blow you away! That and the headphones and amp will both have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## ext23

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> I suggest you buy a pair of Koss PortaPro's and a Sony Walkman, I can send you the EQ settings I use, that combo will blow you away! That and the headphones and amp will both have a lifetime warranty.


 
   
  i have been wanting a pair of portapros for a while - they just aren't cost-efficient here in japan. $25 on amazon compared to over $50 here. >_< for that price i would rather start looking at a full-sized pair of closed cans...but i digress!


----------



## ext23

here's a transcript of an email i just sent gary; i'm hoping someone on head-fi may be able to clarify this for me in the meantime!!
   
   Quote: 





> Regarding the gain...I have decided to use the PA2V2 amp mainly with my SR80s. However following the method you suggested  (turning the source down to 75% and then adjusting the gain knobs) I found that I had to turn them about 90 degrees further clockwise than the way they were set up when the amp arrived. I'm afraid this this would be creating distortion.
> 
> My source is my rockbox'd Sansa Clip. I have always just set its volume to 0db. I figure as long as I have my music files normalised at -89db, having the Clip at 0db would be the highest safe volume to avoid any clipping/distortion. Setting the Clip to 75% its normal volume (something like -22db) is not something I would normally do. Having the volume on the Clip at 0db and then adjusting the gain knobs, I find that the line between 'really loud' and 'horribly awfully distorted' is very thin. Should I leave the volume at 0db and then realign the gain knobs? Or should I do as you say and lower the volume on the clip, adjust the gain knobs, then put the Clip's volume back to 0db?


 
   
  please let me know what you guys make of this!!


----------



## Eric_C

I'm not sure I follow the Clip-specific gain settings, since I've never used one, so do tell me where I'm off the mark:
  0 dB = max volume? 
  So, you normally set your clip to 100% volume and then connect the PA2V2 to it?
   
  If that's the case, it's not what Gary recommends: http://www.electric-avenues.com/pa2_instructions.html
  He advises starting at 60% volume on the player (although users may find different settings work best for them, of course).


----------



## ext23

after rockboxing the clip starts at -80db and goes up to +6db. i usually just leave it at 0db as i figure this should be the most neutral position, and shouldn't have any distortion.


----------



## goodvibes

A gain knob is just a control. It doesn't matter where it is for distiortion. Infact, the more up it is, the less in circuit. Only the output volume and input level matter. He may have asked you to lower at the input to prevent that stage from overloading or to allow you more fine adjustment of the volume control. Best would be to get a line out from the DAP and avoid the extra stages.


----------



## ext23

so you're saying that i should have the gain knob as high as possible? ie. as long as i don't have the output volume so high it's distorting, the sound signature should be the same? 
  i'm just using the clip so no digital/line out is possible i'm afraid.


----------



## goodvibes

The pot is basically a variable resistor in front of the amp stage. It's level is relative and not a direct reflection of the output. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## calipilot227

Just got mine on Saturday, and I have to say I'm impressed! It's a very powerful amp for its size, and the adjustable gain is great for high-sensitivity headphones and IEMs. The volume pot is one of the best I have used to date (no static or channel imbalance). This amp pairs very well with the UM3X (crisper treble and better bass impact).


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





ext23 said:


> so you're saying that i should have the gain knob as high as possible? ie. as long as i don't have the output volume so high it's distorting, the sound signature should be the same?
> i'm just using the clip so no digital/line out is possible i'm afraid.


 

 The Sansa Clip has a very clean output signal, so double-amping isn't as much of a problem as it is with other players (particularly the iPod).


----------



## goodvibes

Really? My touch gen3 is still better than my Fuzes even though the amp stage isn't as good with low impedances. Not an issue when in line with another amp even though line out is always preferred. Fuze v2 is same soc as clip. Ipods come in many configs so be careful about a generalization like that.


----------



## ext23

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> The pot is basically a variable resistor in front of the amp stage. It's level is relative and not a direct reflection of the output. That's what I'm saying.


 

 i gotta admit this kind of technical talk goes a bit over my head. however i'm happy to say that i've found what i think is a pretty safe level for my SR80s, nice and loud and crisp, and was also able to iron out a slight channel imbalance with the gain control knobs that had been bugging me about those headphones for months. ^^


----------



## WoahReQQuiem

Not really an appreciation-related response, but..

 Do these power the HD600's fine? I am really on a tight budget for an amp.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





woahreqquiem said:


> Not really an appreciation-related response, but..
> 
> Do these power the HD600's fine? I am really on a tight budget for an amp.


 

 Probably not. You'll want a desktop amp for the HD600, since it is a very power-hungry headphone.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Probably not. You'll want a desktop amp for the HD600, since it is a very power-hungry headphone.


 

 I believe Boomana has a guide for newbies, which states a rule of thumb regarding amplification: desktops > portables, as proven by continued existence of desktop amps (i.e. if portables were that good, one would expect desktop amps to be wiped out of existence).
   
  WoahReQQuiem: I have a friend who runs her 650/600 (can't remember which model she has) unamped. You could probably do the same and save up for a decent, entry-level amp. Maybe the Fiio E9?


----------



## holden4th

Quote: 





woahreqquiem said:


> Not really an appreciation-related response, but..
> 
> Do these power the HD600's fine? I am really on a tight budget for an amp.


 
   
  I have the 580s and I can say that you will need to turn up both your source and the PA2V2 to get it to a good SL. You might want to look elsewhere. I was running my 580sw out of a Sansa View which usually has plenty of juice.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Mike at Headfonia just posted a review of you know who on his *blog*.  I had a feeling he would review 'em, and from the looks of the article we may have a another appreciation member!


----------



## apatN

The PA2v2 is not meant for bigger headphones such as the HD600. Such a shame that a headphone amplifier can't power full-size headphones...


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





apatn said:


> The PA2v2 is not meant for bigger headphones such as the HD600. Such a shame that a headphone amplifier can't power full-size headphones...


 


  Oh, you!


----------



## rroseperry

Interesting, it looks like Gary's added some graphics to the PA2V2.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> Interesting, it looks like Gary's added some graphics to the PA2V2.


 


  Less than a thousand amps ago, PA2V2 starting coming with a new casing, both printed and with better EMI protection.


----------



## rroseperry

roller said:


> Less than a thousand amps ago, PA2V2 starting coming with a new casing, both printed and with better EMI protection.




Huh, how about that? I'm 7795 and he's at 8800 as of 06/08/2011


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> Huh, how about that? I'm 7795 and he's at 8800 as of 06/08/2011


 


  Well, we don't have the new casing, but we do have the independent channel gain screws that starting coming as standard since #5000 onwards, so I feel we already have one quite important feature


----------



## DerangedGoose

Im looking for a bassboost to my AKG k240. would I be better off with a pa2v2 or a JDS bassboost cmoy?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Hmm, if all you need is a bass boost, then the JDS Cmoy might be a better option for ya.  Though the PA2v2 does boast a rather nice bass response.


----------



## rofbEn

what would be better with a 555?

 the JDS Labs cMoy or the PA2V2?


----------



## apatN

I would not get any of the amps you mentioned. The HD555 doesn't really need amping anyway.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote:


apatn said:


> I would not get any of the amps you mentioned. The HD555 doesn't really need amping anyway.


 

 You again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
       Quote:


rofben said:


> what would be better with a 555?
> 
> the JDS Labs cMoy or the PA2V2?


 


 Checkout Mike's review/comparison of the JDS Cmoy and PA2v2 at Headfonia.  You'll get a fair and objective assessment of both.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Quote:
> 
> You again.
> 
> ...


 

 his review was a little unclear. I listen to mainly dance music, and he described the pa as "faster, and better suited to rock music" while the JDS was "warmer". How does that apply to EDM?


----------



## apatN

In this case it is my honest opinion that a) an HD555 does not really need amping, b) it improves on amping but you'll need a more expensive amp for that because c) the PA2v2 doesn't do much for full-size cans. Ergo: get another amp for them or buy a better pair of headphones that justifies having a more expensive amp.


----------



## Dukedudez

Would an LOD like the FiiO L3 sound way better than the cable that comes with the PA2V2?


----------



## koolkat

The PA2V2 is beautiful. I like the classic looks of it. 
Just needa wait till after my exams before thinking of buying anything new...


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





dukedudez said:


> Would an LOD like the FiiO L3 sound way better than the cable that comes with the PA2V2?


 


  If you mean by utilizing the line-out function of ipod type devices, then the answer is yes-as in better sound quality.


----------



## Dukedudez

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> If you mean by utilizing the line-out function of ipod type devices, then the answer is yes-as in better sound quality.


 

 Sweet.  Thanks!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





dukedudez said:


> Sweet.  Thanks!


 


  You're welcome!  Glad I could help.


----------



## calipilot227

Gary's customer service is truly awesome. I had bought mine used from another Head-fier, andI  accidentally broke the headphone jack a few days ago when I tripped over the cord of my SR60s while holding the amp (the SR60 plug won).
   
  Anyway, I was fully prepared (and willing) to pay him for the repair. But no, he offered to fix it for free! No, it didn't matter that I was not the original owner. No, it didn't matter that the damage was my fault (accidental or otherwise). I am stunned.
   
  I'm going to send it to him tomorrow.
   
  What other company has customer service like that?


----------



## ManicMunky

Good Day Everyone!! A newbie Head-Fi in the house..
  After reading through the whole 22 pages of this thread...
  I am glad that i will be joining this awesome PA2v2 Club!
  Well not officially yet! Waiting for the invoice from Gary! Oh Yes he is a swell chap!!
  All hail Gary!! 
  Well i am just excited about this amp to be in my hands and reading through just itches me to introduce myself! haha
   
  So what's coming?
  - 1xPA2v2
  - 1xFiio L3
  - 1xIpod Classic LCD ( about time i get rid of the Dead Pixles @ Top Right Corner )
   
  So come on Gary.. let's wrap up the deal!! hehe
  My Hippo's, AH-C560R & ThinkOutside Boomtube is waiting!
  Oh and reading more on HDJ500W too.. 
   
  Cheers & God Bless!! Peace!!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Welcome to the club ManicMunky!  Get ready to rediscover your music a bit.


----------



## ManicMunky

HeyDigital-Pride..Thanks for the welcome.. Well i know i am close to #9K but better late than never..
  Oh Yes i can't wait to experience that with that lil monster..
  Paid mine this morning and Gary said he will ship it tomorrow!! woohooo!!
  Talking about it just make the clock slow!! LOL
  Wonder what # mine will be.. hehe...
   
  Peace!


----------



## koolkat

does it work with low impedance cans


----------



## ManicMunky

Hey koolkat,
  this is what Gary himself said about low impedance when i asked him to recommend me a few good cans that would work best with PA2v2.
   
_"[size=11pt][size=11pt]In general, the PA2V2 makes the best match with low impedance headphones where "low" would be anything rated at 120 ohms or less. People who use the amp with Grados tend to report the most exciting results. Audio Technica's ATH series (like the M50s) and Denon (such as the AH-D1001K) headphones do very good too. I like the way open headphones sound as opposed to closed models but it's a personal choice. Sennheiser’s HD 555 and HD 595 models sound nice. The Beyerdynamic DT 770s are good, particularly the 80 ohm version of them although the amp works well with the 250 ohm versions too, since their high sensitivity compensates for the higher impedance. I should also mention the AKG K271s  "[/size][/size]_
   
[size=11pt][size=11pt]Hope thats helpful..God Bless![/size][/size]


----------



## koolkat

hey, thanks for the reply ManicMunky.
   
  I have emailed Gary myself a couple of times but I figured I shouldn't be asking him too many questions,
  he probably has to build 2 amps per day, plus his full-time job, so he's probably a very busy person. From what
 I've heard, amps usually don't do much to the sound if the impedance is very low (32ohms or lower) but I think
  I'm just going to go ahead and buy it and test it out =)


----------



## ManicMunky

well koolkat..for the price that you are paying it's worth it i guess..
  well i have yet to test it out myself.. itching to get mine..its on the way!! yeah!!
  and yeah Gary is definitely a busy man but he finds time to reply to all our queries..
  you can never get that kinda service anywhere!! haha..God Bless!!


----------



## koolkat

Most definitely. Top notch customer service.
  And he also stands by his products, overall a very good person
  to deal with.
   
  Well the price of the PA2V2 is certainly not much to ask for, from such
  a rated portable amp but I'm tight on cash these days, so I really have
  to consider my choices before buying.
   
  I'll get it once my ibanking stuff clears up.
  It takes forever .... :/
   
  Do post impressions of the PA2V2 here Munky, pics too, if you can


----------



## ManicMunky

Well Gary's the Man simply said!!
  Sure koolkat..will do when i get my hands on them..
  this feels forever just like your ibanking thingy..haha
   
  well i do have the E5 though.. i am currently using it to power my 2 BoomTubes combined..
  use them for my TV/Laptop/STB speakers thru a HDMI switch.. loving the sound!
  Can't wait to test it with a more powerful PA2v2... *slurp*
  too bad i don't have any cans right now to test along with the PA2v2
  still in research and reading mode! haha
  too much to choose from and too little to spend! LOL
   
  Cheers & God Bless...


----------



## koolkat

same here. researching on resistance adapters now,
  to see if they'd go well with my full-sized cans.
   
  have a nice day Munk


----------



## calipilot227

I have used the PA2V2 with low impedance IEMs (ER-4P and UM3X), and the results were impressive, especially since I wasn't expecting much. The UM3X hissed substantially however, though they did so straight out of my iPod as well.
   
  It does very well with high-impedance cans as well. It has no problem whatsoever driving my HD580s (300 ohm, I believe).


----------



## ManicMunky

Well..... i have read that there are ppl out there with higher impedance cans but it still works great for them
  Anw what do i know.. i am new to these.. haha
  Anyway thats the "fun" part of it. getting to play around with these toys and at the same time dicovering whole new spectrum of sound
  I am looking for a can which sounds like my Hippo..i love my Hippo's sound.. 
  Hope there is one can out there which have a warm sound spectrum like it and perhaps better!
  Research On.... God Bless!


----------



## iLoveMyuzik

With my SRH750DJ's coming tomorrow, I can't wait for my PA2V2. Gary is a great guy. Been exchanging emails with him for a couple months, as I waited to get my headphones before grabbing a PA2V2 and he's been nothing but helpful. I appreciate his kindness, hard work, and dedication. Thank you, Gary!

-Brandon


----------



## ManicMunky

Well Brandon i emailed him about 2 weeks continously before i really decided to buy the PA2v2.
  Hopefully mine will be in this week. I got no words to describe Gary's professionalism and patience. 
  On top of that he have to build lotsa amp and send them out daily.
  He sent out about 7-8 pieces on the same day together with mine(#9020)
  He is insanely & truly dedicated to his lil monster amp!
  Please tell us how your setup works/sound.. still searching for a thumping sub $150 cans! haha...God Speed!!


----------



## iLoveMyuzik

Quote: 





manicmunky said:


> Well Brandon i emailed him about 2 weeks continously before i really decided to buy the PA2v2.
> Hopefully mine will be in this week. I got no words to describe Gary's professionalism and patience.
> On top of that he have to build lotsa amp and send them out daily.
> He sent out about 7-8 pieces on the same day together with mine(#9020)
> ...


 

 Did yours get sent out on the 1st? If so, ours probably got sent out together. He said he'd send mine out by airmail on Monday. I'll review my rig as soon as I have a decent amount of time with it.


----------



## ManicMunky

Hey Brandon... mine was shipped out on the 27th or 28th...
  hope it will be here in the next few days! hehe


----------



## jasonb

My PA2V2 amping my iPhone 4's line out is driving my Koss DJ100's very nicely. Very pleased.


----------



## NotJeffBuckley

I lost my PA2V2 along the line and Gary is pretty much the man, glad to be in touch with him again after all these years. He has sold over 7000 units since I bought mine originally in 2005. It still sounds great for what it is, a very solidly made, lean but convenient product with money in the right places to achieve quality for the purpose. Definitely still pairs best with low impedance cans, I wouldn't pick it as a desktop amplifier, but I prefer it to a CMOY for sound on the go. Thumbs up for Gary at ElectricAvenues!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Hmm, I wonder if Gary has anything special planned for the 10,000th amplifier he'll make.  Maybe a limited edition version?


----------



## ManicMunky

Wow.. that would be great!!
  Hey Gary if you reading this.. please do a limited edition.. perhaps 10000 - 10101.. haha
  Still waiting for mine.. LOD just in.. waiting patiently and restlessly for my #9020.......


----------



## koolkat

Good God. Paypal is such a PITA.
 Got my ibanking stuff cleared, now I need another day to wait for the money
  before I can make the transfer, and then another 2-3 weeks to get my PA2V2.
   

   
  Dun dun dunn.


----------



## ManicMunky

hey Kool..better late than never!!
  the wait is worth it i guess.. hehe


----------



## ManicMunky

OH YESSSSS!!! just received mine today!! woohooo
  Well packed and as usual it has that lil note from Gary.. swweeeeetttt!!
  Present owners...do you burn in this amp or don't need it?


----------



## Eric_C

Don't need to burn in solid state electrical devices.


----------



## ManicMunky

Aahh i see... read that there are some out there who did burn in..
  Anyway what do i know..that is why i am here asking questions and to learn from the experts.. haha
  BTW Gary did say this and i quote...
   
_             "[size=11pt]Some owners burn their amplifier in for about 24 hours, and some people even do this for 100 hours, by playing music through the amp and into headphones at a medium listening level. Many of these people report that the amp sounds better after this time. I would like to test this some day in a careful experiment.[/size][size=11pt].[/size]"_
   
  Okay gonna go play with my new toy now.. Cheers!!


----------



## Eric_C

I should point out that his answer neither confirms nor denies the effectiveness of burning in.
  Very diplomatic.


----------



## koolkat

Impressions please !


----------



## ManicMunky

yeah i know Gary never said it does benefits his lil amp either... hehe
  anyway thats kewl..i can use it right away!! and so...
   
  WooHoooo..this definitely sound so much richer than my E5 off the block..
  I can straight away tell that the clarity level is upgraded..
  the soundstage expended more from my E5...
  I can hear lil "klings and klangs" much clearer..
  And this thing is loud and powerful.. note that i did not adjust the gain screws.. powerful enough!!
  LOVE IT! time to play more with it.. hehe
   
  Another of Gary's satisfied customer..


----------



## Digital-Pride

Glad you're enjoying the amp.  It really is a special little amp.


----------



## holden4th

I've also enjoyed my PA2V2 and have found a new use for it here at work. I bought an HRT Music Streamer II DAC and at the moment it won't play on my home PC without introducing static so I've taken it to work and connected it to my laptop. Being a DAC only I need an amp and this is where the PA2V2 has come into its own. At the moment I'm getting direct stream digital into the amp and onto a pair of Shure SRH840s - fantastic sound from a humble XP laptop.


----------



## xallarap

I have been using this amp for a day(just got it yesterday) and I am really enjoying it. It pairs really well with the HD25 giving out a a more detailed and warmer sound. I like it more than the E11, which IMO just gives a bass boost. I am having trouble with my siblings' IEMs using the amp as it has a lot of noise. Other than that issue, which is manageable with the gain switches, it's a great amp. Really bang for the buck.


----------



## ManicMunky

well yeah i gotta agree that it thumps the E5 too..
  and yeah E5 after comparing just boost up the bass a whole lot more than the rest making it kinda muffled
  the clarity of this thing is just unbelievable..u will be able to hear the difference once you plug the PA2v2 after the E5!
  I can use it with my iPod Classic, iPod Video, TV - all setup just gives me that extra clarity/soundstage that have been missing all this while!
  For those who still have not own one? do not wait or read any further.. GET IT!! 
  for $56 (minus the adapter) - its simply one of my best buy ever!


----------



## gx42000

i am in the process of ordering one right now, first amp yay!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## ManicMunky

GX4 - welcome and trust me you will not be disappointed!
  Hope you will enjoy it! Cheers!


----------



## monoethylene

Mine will come hopefully this week


----------



## ManicMunky

another one..welcome to the club!!
  Gary's reaching 10 000 pretty soon!


----------



## gx42000

haha that would be pretty awesome to be the 10,000th amp owner


----------



## 3rdhalf

I really gotta stay off these forums. Read a few pages in and immediately  hopped on Ebay and put in a bid. My wallet's emptiness is directly correlated to the amount of time I spend on here  I just purchased an e11 a few weeks ago too...


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





3rdhalf said:


> I really gotta stay off these forums. Read a few pages in and immediately  hopped on Ebay and put in a bid. My wallet's emptiness is directly correlated to the amount of time I spend on here  I just purchased an e11 a few weeks ago too...


 

 Well, you'd better leave this site soon or your wallet will be emptier than it already is.


----------



## ManicMunky

Most Poisonous Site for audiophiles(but the Best).. haha
  I started with one IE and now i am with 4 IEs and 2 amps!
  But i am loving them though rather than not knowing anything at all or going out grabbing BEATs instead..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  PROs & CONs - help me save on those high ends but made me spend more on those bang/buck stuff.. LOL
   
  Well better leave this site before you are left with not even a wallet.. haha.. Peace


----------



## babbkutz@comcast

This little amp is great.......I'm using it with Earsonics SM3s and love it. Try it.


----------



## ManicMunky

Babb.. Its worth every penny!!


----------



## howzitboy

i agree, i already emailed the maker for the prices!! saving up to order one.... this place running me broke!! but love it
  Quote: 





3rdhalf said:


> I really gotta stay off these forums. Read a few pages in and immediately  hopped on Ebay and put in a bid. My wallet's emptiness is directly correlated to the amount of time I spend on here  I just purchased an e11 a few weeks ago too...


----------



## ManicMunky

making u broke but giving u better audio experiences! haha
  well at least thats for my case..


----------



## Optomium

New Head-fi user here.
   
   
  Been lurking for a few weeks trying to find my first setup i can use for my daily commute.
   
  Finally decided to order a pair of AKG K518 and a PA2V2, Also i ordered a Fiio L9 LOD on Amazon for my iphone.
  Gary was very helpfull and friendly.

 I got my headphones yesterday. Cant wait till i get the amp


----------



## ManicMunky

welcome to the prestigious PA2v2 Club!
  You will love it as i do!!


----------



## Optomium

Quote: 





manicmunky said:


> welcome to the prestigious PA2v2 Club!
> You will love it as i do!!


 


  Thanks.
  im sure i will


----------



## Hevan

Anyone has any idea what would this do to a Sennheiser HD 598?
 Does the sound quality go up or something like that?


----------



## Digital-Pride

The PA2v2 should work well with the HD598.  I see the HD598 is finally starting to grow on you.


----------



## Halonoonan

I'm about to get a pair of Denon AH-D1100. I'll be using my iPhone/iPad with a LOD. Would the PA2V2 make my headphones sound a lot better? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Digital-Pride

An audible improvement? Yes, you can expect a tighter, fuller bass response, cleaner more detailed highs as well as better musical definition.  Though, I wouldn't call it a huge improvement, but a pretty sizable improvement nonetheless.


----------



## Centropolis

I also own a PA2V2 (see avatar).  I am using it also as a portable amp for my M-Audio CX5 studio monitors to play music with my iPod.  The CX5s are powered monitors but the source straight from the iPod is just not very powerful input.  So the PA2V2 is also used for my home audio setup as well as on the go.
   
  Gary is a wonderful guy.....not to mention we graduated from the same university where he initially designed the first amp that won him an award.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





centropolis said:


> I also own a PA2V2 (see avatar).  I am using it also as a portable amp for my M-Audio CX5 studio monitors to play music with my iPod.  The CX5s are powered monitors but *the source straight from the iPod is just not very powerful input*.  So the PA2V2 is also used for my home audio setup as well as on the go.
> 
> Gary is a wonderful guy.....not to mention we graduated from the same university where he initially designed the first amp that won him an award.


 


  Hm? In terms of power, why does it matter what you're using as source--unless you were connecting the iPod to CX5 using the headphone out?


----------



## Centropolis

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Hm? In terms of power, why does it matter what you're using as source--unless you were connecting the iPod to CX5 using the headphone out?


 
   
  Yes that's what I mean.  CX5s were connected directly to the headphone out.  But now it's coming out of the PA2V2.


----------



## BlueAlien

Got mine about a month ago and they really improve my AKG 240mkii's. They also power my Yuin Pk1's beautifully.


----------



## Eric_C

Centropolis: I see you've been on head-fi since 2003. Surely you know about LODs? Any reason why you don't use one with your iPod?


----------



## kiynoj

Have anyone tried it with Audio Technica ESW9 headphones?


----------



## ManicMunky

LOD is definitely a MUST if you're using ipod, ipad, iphone.
  Anyay its such a hassle to have two controls of the volume if you are connecting via the headphone out.
  LOD just make the sound a lot better and one point of volume control from the PA2v2 itself.


----------



## Optomium

Quote: 





manicmunky said:


> LOD is definitely a MUST if you're using ipod, ipad, iphone.
> Anyay its such a hassle to have two controls of the volume if you are connecting via the headphone out.
> LOD just make the sound a lot better and one point of volume control from the PA2v2 itself.


 

  
  I have a Fiio L9 LOD but when i use it with my iphone i get some terrible interference. Im not sure if anyone else had that problem, but its really bugging me cause the sound is much better with the LOD.


----------



## Karlos

I've got a broken one that needs repairing is it worth it?


----------



## rroseperry

karlos said:


> I've got a broken one that needs repairing is it worth it?




Did you contact Gary?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





optomium said:


> I have a Fiio L9 LOD but when i use it with my iphone i get some terrible interference. Im not sure if anyone else had that problem, but its really bugging me cause the sound is much better with the LOD.


 


  This is a common issue with amps(the PA2v2) that aren't shielded from interference caused by smart phones' wifi and 3G signals.  Try turning the wifi or 3G feature off when using the PA2v2.  I think one remedy may be lining the inside of the amp with tin or aluminum foil.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





karlos said:


> I've got a broken one that needs repairing is it worth it?


 

 What is broken exactly?


----------



## WestLander

Since Gary will repair it no questions asked (lifetime warranty), what do you have to lose?


----------



## Optomium

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> This is a common issue with amps(the PA2v2) that aren't shielded from interference caused by smart phones' wifi and 3G signals.  Try turning the wifi or 3G feature off when using the PA2v2.  I think one remedy may be lining the inside of the amp with tin or aluminum foil.


 


  Thanks, ill try it out.


----------



## Karlos

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> What is broken exactly?


 


  Thanks guys. I did email Gary but no reply as yet. Not sure what's up with it, At first if you moved it around it lost the sound out if one channel so I just put it to one side, then seeing this thread I remembered it and put in some new batteries but it doesn't power up at all, I have checked the batteries are ok. I guess Gary is in the USA so _'d have to pay postage both ways from the UK and I was wondering if it's worth doing that or just getting a fiio from Maplins etc? _


----------



## Izeekio

Quote: 





karlos said:


> Thanks guys. I did email Gary but no reply as yet. Not sure what's up with it, At first if you moved it around it lost the sound out if one channel so I just put it to one side, then seeing this thread I remembered it and put in some new batteries but it doesn't power up at all, I have checked the batteries are ok. I guess Gary is in the USA so _'d have to pay postage both ways from the UK and I was wondering if it's worth doing that or just getting a fiio from Maplins etc? _


 

 He's in Canada. I'm also experiencing a bit a problem with mine. Just came in a couple days ago. There is some beeping noises. Like feedback? While listen to it. Is there anyway to fix it? Or should I send it back to Gary.


----------



## monoethylene

Do you use it with batteries or accus?


----------



## holden4th

monoethylene said:


> Do you use it with batteries or accus?




The PA2V2 is designed to run with NiMH rechargeable batteries. I haven't tried it but apparently the sound from a walwart is not very good.


----------



## monoethylene

Thats why I am asking. I have had also some issues with noise becuase I ve used normal batteries and after replacing them by rechargeable ones and adjusting the internal potis everything was fine!!


----------



## 3rdhalf

izeekio said:


> He's in Canada. I'm also experiencing a bit a problem with mine. Just came in a couple days ago. There is some beeping noises. Like feedback? While listen to it. Is there anyway to fix it? Or should I send it back to Gary.






Are you using it near any other electronic devices?


----------



## 3rdhalf

This might be a silly question but how do you know when the batteries are fully charged and does anyone know if it's safe to just leave it plugged in all the time? I guess I'm wondering if it has a circuit in it that would prevent it from over charging the batteries.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Unfortunately, the amp does not have a charge level indicator nor does it have overcharge protection circuitry, but you can leave the amp on and plugged in.  Just don't leave it plugged in and turned off for more than eight hours at a time.


----------



## Izeekio

Quote: 





3rdhalf said:


> Are you using it near any other electronic devices?


 

 I am using it near my laptop, could that have an affect on it? I wouldn't think it would have this kind
  of effect. I could be wrong though


----------



## HeatFan12

5 years since purchase and I'm still rockin' the PA2V2 (my first amp)....Listening to this right now...Good times....  I also posted this pic in the Ultrasone Fan thread because I am an Ultrasone freak as well (sounds great with the "Sones)...Life is short...Play hard...Good times


----------



## holden4th

I wouldn't leave it plugged in as this will affect the sound and the battery life from the PA2V2 is absolutely phenomenal. I carry two extra charged batteries that I replace when the other ones go as I don't have (and don't need) the wall charger. I know that the batteries are going off when I hear a noticeable degradation in sound quality. One alternative for you is to recharge after, say, 60 hours though your batteries will last much longer than that.


----------



## tjohnusa

As far as using this amp with a "wal wart" it shoudnt make a difference.....the amp has built in voltage regulators to allow the proper supply voltage. The worst thing you can do with rechargeable batteries is use them for a couple hours and then recharge them. They will assume a "memory" of usage and then be available for that amount of time. You really must drain them and then recharge them to get the most out of them,...so after your last use go ahead and let them play off your head all night....same for your DAP. I do not own one of these but have listened to a couple and I must say they are a great portable amp.....priced right!


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





izeekio said:


> I am using it near my laptop, could that have an affect on it? I wouldn't think it would have this kind
> of effect. I could be wrong though


 


  But the PA2V2 isn't shielded, so it's susceptible to interference. And just about anything that runs on electricity could generate that interference--not a definite, but possible.


----------



## 3rdhalf

digital-pride said:


> Unfortunately, the amp does not have a charge level indicator nor does it have overcharge protection circuitry, but you can leave the amp on and plugged in.  Just don't leave it plugged in and turned off for more than eight hours at a time.






Good info, thanks!


----------



## holden4th

tjohnusa said:


> [COLOR=FF00AA]As far as using this amp with a "wal wart" it shoudnt make a difference[/COLOR].....the amp has built in voltage regulators to allow the proper supply voltage. The worst thing you can do with rechargeable batteries is use them for a couple hours and then recharge them. They will assume a "memory" of usage and then be available for that amount of time. You really must drain them and then recharge them to get the most out of them,...so after your last use go ahead and let them play off your head all night....same for your DAP. I do not own one of these but have listened to a couple and I must say they are a great portable amp.....priced right!




But it does and Gary states quite clearly that the best sound is obtained from NiMH rechargeables - he bui8lt the thing so he should know.


----------



## monoethylene

Thats right and he said that his built in OPA works very good with the lower voltage of 2.4 V. Nevertheless I have had the issue of significant noise when using normal batteries..


----------



## Karlos

I heard from Gary today and I've sent my unit to him for repair and a little updating. His attention to customer service really is second to none and a lovely guy too. Can't wait to get it back and tie it up to my old Denon AH-C751s and Sony NWZ-A818 
   
Thanks Gary you're a star mate.


----------



## jc222284

Just ordered mine a few days ago. Gary is such a nice guy, cant wait to use the amp!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





jc222284 said:


> Just ordered mine a few days ago. Gary is such a nice guy, cant wait to use the amp!


 


  Yep, he was super friendly when I was talking about a possible review.


----------



## FlyinAg

Just bought a used PA2V2 from a board member for use with my Shure 840s and Monster Turbines. I must say that I didn't expect such a difference with the 840's. They sound even better now. The highs seem more pronounced, and there is a noticeable increase in bass, but it is not bloated or boomy, it is nice and controlled. I listen to a lot of different types of metal and rock and I am really impressed so far! The Turbines didn't seem to be much different expect that they could get louder, and had even more bass, but I also have not listened to them as much.


----------



## BlueAlien

I'm loving the sound that I'm getting from my amp. Gary is an awesome guy. I'm majoring in Electrical Engineering, thinking about going into Audio electrical engineering and Gary awn sered all the questions I had about the field. Recommended the amp to a friend who is going to buy it as well.


----------



## zerox202

Gary is an AWESOME guy, no doubt about that.  But I don't know about the amp...  I'm using it connected to my laptop's headphone out, then thru the amp to ath-m50s.  To me without the amp the sound is much more crisp and detailed, sound stage wider, and much more dynamic.  The amp makes the sound muddy considerably, and the only part I maybe like about it is the smoother bass and low-mid response.  Am I doing something wrong here?  I have my laptop volume set to about 60%, and use ASIO.
   
  Also plugged it into my cellphone, and it sounded better without the amp... what the hell?  Maybe it's a terrible match with ath-m50s.. idk.  I also get noise when I'm turning the volume knob, and the problem persists with or without power adapter connected.


----------



## Eric_C

Well, there's a limit to what the amp can do, and laptop and cellphones are getting better headphone outs all the time. But also: you're double amping. This might cause some of the noise. 
   
  Have you got the gain screw set right on your amp?


----------



## HeatFan12

Like Eric stated, are you using an LOD with your cel phone?  You are bi-amping and not getting a clean signal.


----------



## zerox202

Double amping might be the problem.  When I use my headphone straight into laptop, setting the volume anything above ~50% is way too loud.  So I guess there's a pretty powerful amp in there already.  Since I don't listen to music on my cell phone that often, I'm really only concerned with laptop+amp.  How would I set up the amp with the laptop to get a clean signal?  Currently i'm just plugging into the headphone out jack.  Would be better if I don't have to buy some expensive USB DAC
   
  As far as the gain screw goes, I've played with them but it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





zerox202 said:


> When I use my headphone straight into laptop, setting the volume anything above ~50% is way too loud.  *So I guess there's a pretty powerful amp in there already.  *


 

 Amping isn't just about volume--it's about control. As I understand it, a good amp will be able to get your headphones to respond more quickly to changes in the signal; this is the "refinement" you'll sometimes see people talk about when praising an amp. 
   
  Frankly, there's no way that I know of to get a pure, unamped analogue signal from a laptop. I think you'd have to go digital (e.g. USB DAC as you suggested). Before you consider doing that though: what was wrong with the headphone jack on your laptop?


----------



## zerox202

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Amping isn't just about volume--it's about control. As I understand it, a good amp will be able to get your headphones to respond more quickly to changes in the signal; this is the "refinement" you'll sometimes see people talk about when praising an amp.
> 
> Frankly, there's no way that I know of to get a pure, unamped analogue signal from a laptop. I think you'd have to go digital (e.g. USB DAC as you suggested). Before you consider doing that though: what was wrong with the headphone jack on your laptop?


 


  Haha good point.  There's really nothing wrong with the sound coming out of my laptop.  It's pretty awesome.  I bought the amp thinking maybe I would get even better sound.  But yeah, it seems like if I wanted a real upgrade I would need to go to the next step and get some better DAC and amp and of course better cans.


----------



## Eric_C

Yeah--maybe. I'm just saying, as a general rule think about what you find lacking in your current setup before spending cash on a new setup. And if you have to rely on reviews to pick new gear, be sure that you can verbalise what's wrong with your current setup; if it just "feels" like it "could be better", anything you buy is going to be a stab in the dark, and likely a waste of your time and money.


----------



## kappa2583

I just received my PA2v2 this past weekend and it's quite a little tank.  I've been using it to amp the line out on my xm radio at work and it's fantastic!
   
  Here's a little gratuitous amp on amp action...


----------



## ManicMunky

Into my 3rd Month and still on the first charge! AMAZING!!
  use it Monday to Friday about 4-6 Hours per Day.
  Mobile Sound Experience have never been this good!!
 Let's see who hits the Lucky #10 000!! hehe


----------



## Digital-Pride

Yep, this amp is the cousin of the Energizer bunny.  The battery life is just sensational.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Yep, this amp is the *cousin of the Energizer bunny*.  The battery life is just sensational.


 


  Big +1 on that. I almost never have to charge mine.


----------



## djvkool

Just ordered mine yesterday, and let me reiterate that Gary Ali is a super nice guy, he should be giving seminars on what customer service should be as his side business beside making the PA2V2
   
  Looking forward to it, currently using E11 with my iPod classic 160GB and GR07


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> Just ordered mine yesterday, and let me reiterate that Gary Ali is a super nice guy, he should be giving seminars on what customer service should be as his side business beside making the PA2V2
> 
> Looking forward to it, currently using E11 with my iPod classic 160GB and GR07


 


  Yep, Gary always has a positive vibe going on.


----------



## ManicMunky

Well *Gary Ali* is the man.. said earlier that you can never get his kind of Customer Service anywhere else in this world!! Kudos to that..
  Speaking of Energizer Bunny, my batt just went flat about an hour ago after 3 Months!!!
  time to give it his 2nd charge later and i already am missing its awesomeness! haha
  Energizer Bunny would tremble looking at how long this thing last.
  Anyway its fitted with a couple of energizers! haha
  Those who still have not get this..DO NOT LOOK ANY FURTHER!!


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> Just ordered mine yesterday, and let me reiterate that Gary Ali is a super nice guy, he should be giving seminars on what customer service should be as his side business beside making the PA2V2
> 
> Looking forward to it, currently using *E11 with my iPod classic 160GB* and GR07


 

  
  Would definitely like to hear your impressions vs. the E11.  I'm using the PA2V2 with my Classic and almost pulled the trigger on the E11, but decided to wait a bit.


----------



## andrewmorio

Gary,
  How about selling a metal case/belt holder as in Great Dane pic? Clever!!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





andrewmorio said:


> Gary,
> How about selling a metal case/belt holder as in Great Dane pic? Clever!!


 

 DIY..that would be a pretty awesome side attachment though.


----------



## Grev

The PA2V2 is definitely something, great mids, also he is amazing to deal with too.


----------



## zerox202

Anybody else get noise while adjusting the pot for volume?  It's kinda annoying.. It happens with or without the power supply plugged in.


----------



## dziendobry

yup it works that way, it was addressed in this thread somewhere, I made a half hearted attempt at finding it.
  
  Quote: 





zerox202 said:


> Anybody else get noise while adjusting the pot for volume?  It's kinda annoying.. It happens with or without the power supply plugged in.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

I read a lot about the PA2V2's supposed bass hump and forward mids but then I came across this (courtesy of kingpage): 
   
   
http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/Various/Echo%20Gina%20-%20PA2V2.htm
   
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## DomieMic65

Does anyone use pa2v2 with akg k271mkII???
  Impressions??


----------



## djvkool

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Would definitely like to hear your impressions vs. the E11.  I'm using the PA2V2 with my Classic and almost pulled the trigger on the E11, but decided to wait a bit.


 


  Sorry the reply is rather late, haha...
   
  Well, IMO, they are completely different, PA2V2 does not alter the original signature at all, what it does is gives a few clicks of volume gain (obviously), and gives an extra 'weight' and 'fullness' to the signature - this is best to use on your most loved IEM and you want the signature to stay the same, and you just need to add more volume and weight to the sound.
  The battery life on this one is absolutely insane, a pair of Sanyo Eneloop rechargeables last about 4 months on usage about 1-2 hours/day
   
  E11 on the other hand, between the gain level and the 3 EQ's it does various things from warmth, bass impact, etc
  I use this mainly if I want to add a bit of bass to my B2, or to push the mid forward on my W3 or CC51
   
  IMHO, they complement each other, just depend on what you feel like to listen to really...


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> Sorry the reply is rather late, haha...
> 
> Well, IMO, they are completely different, PA2V2 does not alter the original signature at all, what it does is gives a few clicks of volume gain (obviously), and gives an extra 'weight' and 'fullness' to the signature - this is best to use on your most loved IEM and you want the signature to stay the same, and you just need to add more volume and weight to the sound.
> The battery life on this one is absolutely insane, a pair of Sanyo Eneloop rechargeables last about 4 months on usage about 1-2 hours/day
> ...


 

http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/Various/Echo%20Gina%20-%20PA2V2.htm
  PA2V2 is flat? You learn that from this? 
   
  I am hopeful it's flat. That way I can keep it for the future. Flat or gtfo! for me.


----------



## FiveKai

just placed order with Gary for a amp PA2V2 he dosnt have red faceplate available now so i guess i  get the "limited edition" run of clear face plate. I like the look of the clear!
   
  can wait to get this amp


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





fivekai said:


> just placed order with Gary for a amp PA2V2 he dosnt have red faceplate available now so i guess i  get the "limited edition" run of clear face plate. I like the look of the clear!
> 
> can wait to get this amp


 


  Enjoy it, man. It's a very capable little device. It'll add a great PRaT factor to your rig.


----------



## johnman1116

Gary is amazing, like everyone says. He's just so nice and informative. like he genuinely want to help you. why cant all customer service be like that? 
   
  i can definitely hear, well atleast feel a difference in my music, pairing with m50 (just got! and love... )(i know, probably got common amp/headphone combo on headfi). i mean feel as in bass or soundstage or something like that. like i cant tell what it is but i can feel it............ (im not lying i swear!) its not a crazy difference but still a difference. and im also using a lod.
   
  im not really sure about to define or even listen for PRaT and not really sure why amping it would help that but im a noobie so who cares what i think. ^^
   
  btw battery lasts insanely long. its the energizer bunny on horse steroids!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





johnman1116 said:


> Gary is amazing, like everyone says. He's just so nice and informative. like he genuinely want to help you. why cant all customer service be like that?
> 
> i can definitely hear, well atleast feel a difference in my music, pairing with m50 (just got! and love... )(i know, probably got common amp/headphone combo on headfi). i mean feel as in bass or soundstage or something like that. like i cant tell what it is but i can feel it............ (im not lying i swear!) its not a crazy difference but still a difference. and im also using a lod.
> 
> ...


 


  I find the PRaT on the PA2V2 to be very good. I find the overall speed and dynamics to be vastly improved if you have a set up that is revealing enough to be able to tell the difference.


----------



## b0xii

Picked up a PA2V2 and a set of HD25-1 II headphones last week for my first step into this madness.  Loving both the amp and the cans.  Got both for just under $200USD.  Great investment.


----------



## jeckyll

Listening via my PA2v2 now, just got it 2 days ago 
   
  Gary made the transaction super easy, great pleasure doing business with him!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





b0xii said:


> Picked up a PA2V2 and a set of HD25-1 II headphones last week for my first step into this madness.  Loving both the amp and the cans.  Got both for just under $200USD.  Great investment.


 


  I see your setup in your avatar. Looking really nice. Enjoy the PA2V2's, it;s one of my favorite budget amps even though I already have a TTVJ Slim.


----------



## bowei006

This is going to be my next amp probably. I don't like bidding on ebay. i like ebay, but bidding is just...you know  but i guess i will have to go through it to get this amp
  how does this amp go with ipod's?
  I have the ipod touch 2G with an Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC, I also have an LOD, is this enough? Why do people always get the Sansa Clip+'s  do they have a better DAC or something?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> This is going to be my next amp probably. I don't like bidding on ebay. i like ebay, but bidding is just...you know  but i guess i will have to go through it to get this amp
> how does this amp go with ipod's?
> I have the ipod touch 2G with an Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC, I also have an LOD, is this enough? Why do people always get the Sansa Clip+'s  do they have a better DAC or something?


 


  An iPod with a good LOD and amp will easily outperform a Sansa Clip hands down.
   
  Edit: People go the Sansa Clip because it sounds good and is very compact and perfect for mobile use. And it's not bad when it comes to driving certain types of headphones. Just ask the man with the Audez'e LCD-2 and Clip combo....


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> An iPod with a good LOD and amp will easily outperform a Sansa Clip hands down.
> 
> Edit: People go the Sansa Clip because it sounds good and is very compact and perfect for mobile use. And it's not bad when it comes to driving certain types of headphones. Just ask the man with the Audez'e LCD-2 and Clip combo....


 
  is the only way to buy the PA2V2 through e-bay? and this is hands down the best portable amp right for sub $100 right?
  I have an FiiO L9 lod. will the L shaped cable fit this?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> is the only way to buy the PA2V2 through e-bay? and this is hands down the best portable amp right for sub $100 right?
> I have an FiiO L9 lod. will the L shaped cable fit this?


 


   
  Yes, it is only available through there. And yes, IMHO, it is the best sub $100 amplifier that's on right now. Amazing musicality.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Yes, it is only available through there. And yes, IMHO, it is the best sub $100 amplifier that's on right now. Amazing musicality.


 

  
  but will it fit? My L9 .....ya know. plugs in weirdly, wait. nvm it will fit. i just thought of it 
  I will have to put that on my Christmas wish list


----------



## 3rdhalf

Email Gary directly and he will sell you one outright for a great price. He's an awesome guy to work with http://www.electric-avenues.com/order.html


----------



## 3rdhalf

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Yes, it is only available through there. And yes, IMHO, it is the best sub $100 amplifier that's on right now. Amazing musicality.


 

 Incorrect, I bought mine directly from Gary


----------



## rroseperry

austin morrow said:


> Yes, it is only available through there. And yes, IMHO, it is the best sub $100 amplifier that's on right now. Amazing musicality.




There should be a button for Gary (electric avenues) on the sponsor bar to the right of any page on Head-Fi. I bought mine directly from him as well. He's great to deal with.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> There should be a button for Gary (electric avenues) on the sponsor bar to the right of any page on Head-Fi. I bought mine directly from him as well. He's great to deal with.


 


  How do you give him the money then? Paypal also


----------



## Peyotero

I bought mine few years ago. Didn't have paypal back then. I sent him an envelope with the money


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





peyotero said:


> I bought mine few years ago. Didn't have paypal back then. I sent him an envelope with the money


 


  Good to know, but I guess I would still go through ebay just because of buyer protection program :/ am i skeptical with al these reviews, no, i just need a backup just in case. I now see another present to myself for this holiday season...or someone could gift me one  I already bought myself a set of HFI 580's as a present for myself a week ago


----------



## Austin Morrow

My fault. Didn't see that. I just always go with eBay so it's what pops in mind first. I'll look around next time before I post.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> My fault. Didn't see that. I just always go with eBay so it's what pops in mind first. I'll look around next time before I post.


 

 If i get the PA2V2, should i use it with my computer. it kinda feels weird, going through two amplifiers on my computers. or would i need a new DAC and amp combo like the E10 instead of eh PA2V2,
   
  I think that both my audio chips on my desktop and mac are great. my Mac can already get great sound out of it's DAC, and is loud, however, i find that the amp stops actually amplifiying my headphones a little past the 3/4 volume point, so the PA2V2 can rectify this too right
   
  My desktop uses the Via 1708S...it's specs look pretty good  http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/audio/codecs/vt1708/   i was suprised at it's spec sheet, however. plugging dirrectly in, there is absolutley no low frequency at all. i have to plug my headphones into my desktop speakers headphone out to get low frequency. the PA2V2 can also help here too?
   
  or is the PA2V2 strictly a portable device?


----------



## 3rdhalf

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Good to know, but I guess I would still go through ebay just because of buyer protection program :/ am i skeptical with al these reviews, no, i just need a backup just in case. I now see another present to myself for this holiday season...or someone could gift me one  I already bought myself a set of HFI 580's as a present for myself a week ago


 


  Gary is the guy that makes them, he warranties it for life no questions asked.....


----------



## rroseperry

It was last year and I'm 99% sure he did have PayPal. I know I didn't send a check.


----------



## macaddicted

Mine was a week-and-half ago, and I bought it direct using PP.


----------



## bowei006

This is on my holiday wish list now 
   
  Can anybody compare how this amps compared to E5.. i know this is better. but in terms of power, sound, blah


----------



## holden4th

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> This is on my holiday wish list now
> 
> Can anybody compare how this amps compared to E5.. i know this is better. but in terms of power, sound, blah


 


  I have both and the PA2V2 is superior to the E5 in every way possible with the exception of portability
   
  To answer a question you posed in a previous post, yes, it is worth putting a DAC between the amp and your PC/laptop. I have done this at work and also disabled the onboard sound of my work laptop to avoid windows Kmixer. You can use Foobar to do this and the results might amaze you if you run either ASIO of kernel streaming plugins. If you want to run Windows Media Player then I believe that there is a WASAPI plugin for that.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





holden4th said:


> I have both and the PA2V2 is superior to the E5 in every way possible with the exception of portability
> 
> To answer a question you posed in a previous post, yes, it is worth putting a DAC between the amp and your PC/laptop. I have done this at work and also disabled the onboard sound of my work laptop to avoid windows Kmixer. You can use Foobar to do this and the results might amaze you if you run either ASIO of kernel streaming plugins. If you want to run Windows Media Player then I believe that there is a WASAPI plugin for that.


 


  How do I disable onboard sound? Post. and i'm probbably going to first test to see if my onboard sound's problem is comming from their not being enough power. my desktops sound...chips specs are high and look good. they don't sound that good. i have to plug my heapdhones into my desktop sepakers headphone out(and not direclty inot the back panel) or else i won't hear any low frequency at all
  in spoiler below:
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 

 Supports 44.1K/48K/96K/192KHz DAC Independent Sample Rate
 All ADCs Support 48K/192KHz Independent Sample Rate
 Built in High Quality Headphone Amplifier
 Exceeds Microsoft PC2001 Requirements
  Various Output Format

 4 Stereo DACs Support 24-bit, 192KHz Samples
 DAC with 100dB S/N Ratio
 2 Stereo ADCs Support 24-bit, 192KHz Samples
 ADC with 95dB S/N Ratio
 8-Channels of DAC Support 16/20/24-bit PCM Format for 7.1 Audio Solution
 16/20/24 bit S/PDIF TX Supports 24-bit, 44.1K/48K/96KHz Samples
 VT1708 supports S/PDIF out; VT1708A supports S/PDIF in and out
  Added-on Function

 High Quality Differential CD Input
 HPF In ADC Path for DC Removal
 Analog CD Input Path for Compatibility
  Low Power Consumption

 Supports EAPD (External Amplifier Power Down)
 Power Management and Enhanced Power Saving Features
 Digital: 3.3V; Analog: 3.3V/5.0V
  Package

 Compatible with VIA VT1618 8-Channel AC'97 codec
 48-Pin LQFP Package


----------



## holden4th

Sorry, I missed the fact that you are using a Mac. From the specs provided it's possible that you might not need an external DAC.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





holden4th said:


> Sorry, I missed the fact that you are using a Mac. From the specs provided it's possible that you might not need an external DAC.


 


  i'm using both. the specs listed are for my windows desktops onboard sound


----------



## Dukedudez

Just got a PA2V2 for Christmas!!  It's awesome!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





dukedudez said:


> Just got a PA2V2 for Christmas!!  It's awesome!


 


  Awesome, burn it in overnight, and enjoy it the next day. I have to ask though, what headphones or earphones are you going to be using the amp with? Closed back or open back if headphones?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Awesome, burn it in overnight, and enjoy it the next day. I have to ask though, what headphones or earphones are you going to be using the amp with? Closed back or open back if headphones?


 


  After extensive research i have now opted to back out of the PA2V2 :/
  I'm going for the FiiO E17


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> After extensive research i have now opted to back out of the PA2V2 :/
> I'm going for the FiiO E17


 


  Why are you going to opt out of the PA2V2? I know that the E17 will be the superior product will be the most dominant of the two with its features and the glamorous design, but the PA2V2 is a great little portable amplifier in it's own right. If you want the E17, then go ahead and get it if you need that extra power and features.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Why are you going to opt out of the PA2V2? I know that the E17 will be the superior product will be the most dominant of the two with its features and the glamorous design, but the PA2V2 is a great little portable amplifier in it's own right. If you want the E17, then go ahead and get it if you need that extra power and features.


 


  Yeah i do need them. My DAC's need an upgrade. Plus i need the more bass emphasis FiiO has on their products 
   
  "Originally Posted by *ClieOS* 



DAC chip is the same as E10. WM8740 for decoding and TE7022 for 24/96 support over USB. While another Wolfson chip will handle the Coax / Optical-in and adds support for 24/192. The amp section is a new design featuring AD8692 and AD8397 in a pre- + power-amp setup. Volume is controlled by another chip which also handle the EQ and such."
   
i mean ...check out the specs...all this for $150 ...wow​


----------



## Dukedudez

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Awesome, burn it in overnight, and enjoy it the next day. I have to ask though, what headphones or earphones are you going to be using the amp with? Closed back or open back if headphones?


 


  I am using my Sennheiser HD280s (Closed) and I also just got some Sound Magic E30s.


----------



## Timodeus

I join the thread. It is a remarkable amp. I was prompted to buy because the treble remained free of sibilance with this amp. Or something of this kind.
  So I tested it with my most feared recordings of the tchaikovsky symphonies from maestro
  Rozhdestvensky and the LSO. 
  The brass is really awsome but unendurable in my setups without suppressing the quality of the treble to much. With the PA2V2 musicallity comes in and I can hear a deep layered rasping brass, still on the edge but clear and exciting. Wow. Amazing. 
  With my senns 598 easy. But also with the razor sharp en detailled dt 660.
  Even the Fostex tp 50 Mod gets more energy from this little amp while remaining bassy and dark.
  Just makes you keep listening.
   
  O yes and Gary is a great guy.


----------



## Izeekio

Does anybody experience clipping sounds with their pa2v2? I use it connected with my J3 and have experienced clipping noises with it from Day 1 and it is a huge turn-off from using it at all. Was wondering if anybody else has experienced it as well.


----------



## jeckyll

Quote: 





izeekio said:


> Does anybody experience clipping sounds with their pa2v2? I use it connected with my J3 and have experienced clipping noises with it from Day 1 and it is a huge turn-off from using it at all. Was wondering if anybody else has experienced it as well.


 


  Have you contacted Gary?  I'm sure he'll help you out.


----------



## Izeekio

Yeah, I've contacted him, told me some stuff to stop it. They didn't work. He said he might send me a new case... haven't heard back from him in a couple weeks.. 0_0


----------



## Melvins

Try e-mailing him again? he get's a lot of mail so probably just over looked it


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Yes, it is only available through there. And yes, IMHO, it is the best sub $100 amplifier that's on right now. Amazing musicality.


 


  uhhh I realize that you went later on to not buy this but to clear up anyone reading this thread, the first bit of this information is false. You can place an order directly from gary, avoid bidding and have an amp built for you shortly thereafter! For 60$


----------



## ACDOAN

One question please, I have read ( or misread) somewhere that the PA2v2 is pretty much the same as the Cmoy. Is it?


----------



## Melvins

Nope. Depends on your source but I have seen a lot of people whom prefer the PA2v2. Never used a cmoy so not the best source to take this from


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> One question please, I have read ( or misread) somewhere that the PA2v2 is pretty much the same as the Cmoy. Is it?


 

  
  No quite close at all. Technically, PA2V2 is much simpler in structure, especially compared to the much better designed variation of cmoy, like cmoyBB. PA2V2 is a slightly more complex version of boostaroo, which is  based on the same family of National Semicondutor chips called Boomer, I believe.


----------



## Izeekio

There is an in-depth review of sub $100 portable amps on headfonia.com talks about the cmoy and pa2v2 among others they are different sounding, You should check out the comps.


----------



## TradinPaint29

Gary is great at customer service, friendly, willing to answer any e-mail. For 60.00 dollars, how can you complain? I have a PA2V2, I like it, it isn't the end all of be all, still a nice amp for yard work, excersising, bike riding, or just a quick ride in the car with the family. You can't hear a thing, pure bliss....no kids, no wife, no car noise. Great introduction into the world of better sound, you will be hooked. Upgrades will be an instant "Gotta Have"......


----------



## Magnum22

My PA2V2 is seven years old and I wouldn't let it go.  It has a little noise and it's not the most powerful, but the flavor is excellent.


----------



## Melvins

exactly, when I was using my PA2v2 I could't say for certain it was adding anything, but as soon as I removed it from my Laptop and headphones the upgrade the PA2v2 made was immediately recognized.


----------



## Digital-Pride

He getting close to having 10,000 units built.  That is quite an accomplishment, especially in this hobby.  Kudos to Gary, couldn't happen to a nicer gentleman.


----------



## headhog

Wow congratulations gary


----------



## Melvins

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> He getting close to having 10,000 units built.  That is quite an accomplishment, especially in this hobby.  Kiddos to Gary, couldn't happen to nicer gentleman.


 


  you wish him children, or you meant to say Kudos. LOL


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





melvins said:


> you wish him children, or you meant to say Kudos. LOL


 


  LOL.  Right, I meant Kudos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow, how did I miss that?  Proof reading fail.


----------



## MLTR

On his site it reads AMP no 9996 dated today


----------



## Digital-Pride

Nice!  Only a few units away from 10,000.


----------



## Melvins

that's amazing!


----------



## MLTR

Well congrats Gary!!
   
  I wonder what he did with the 10k amp? special edition?


----------



## Melvins

that would be awesome


----------



## Digital-Pride

Hey, guys.  I asked Gary(through email) if he had any plans for a special edition version of his amp.  He said he's been so busy just keeping up with orders, that he wouldn't have the time to do anything real special with it.  He did say that his website will soon be revamped and that he will be soon offering a usb charging cord option for buyers.


----------



## headhog

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Hey, guys.  I asked Gary(through email) if he had any plans for a special addition version of his amp.  He said he's been so busy just keeping up with orders, that he wouldn't have the time to do anything real special with it.  He did say that his website will soon be revamped and that he will be soon offering a usb charging cord option for buyers.


 

 PA3V3?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





headhog said:


> PA3V3?


 


  Unlikely.  It didn't sound like he had plans for a new model, but who knows?  There could be a surprise announcement in the not too distant future.


----------



## Melvins

maybe he could do something with some other DIY manufacturer?


----------



## Ser182

He has a customer for life here. Great to have bought one here from a member.


----------



## DWbirdseye

I am customer 10,053. It's a nice amp and will improve the sound of any xpod device. It doesn't complement the Etymotic ER4s as much as my headroom air head (which just recently broke) but it is nevertheless a good value.


----------



## Melvins

that's insane! Gary is so prolific


----------



## headhog

^
  Gary


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





headhog said:


> ^
> Gary


 


  +1... thousand


----------



## GrilledJesus

Hey!
  I just got this amp today and I've been using it on my iphone with Fiio L9 and my Philips Fidelio L1. To me the sound signature and soundstage change a lot when i use the amp. Unfortunately for the worse. It sounds to me like the bass and the mids get boosted, with the fidelio that already have pretty strong bass and a huge boost on 2khz the sound gets very muddy. Do you guys now if there is a way to EQ sound that go through spotify on an iphone?


----------



## esuen

So I have ordered an amp from Gary (gary@electric-avenues.com) over two weeks ago (13 business days have passed) and still haven't arrived it in the mail. I'ved passed my concern over to Gary and he has been prompt with responding and even mentioned that if the amp did not arrive by Tuesday the 3rd or Wednesday the 4th, he would send a replacement amp with 1 day shipping. When I emailed him about the amp not arriving on Tuesday and also on Wednesday Gary stopped responding.
   
  Now I am still waiting for his response and am not sure what to do.


----------



## headhog

Quote: 





esuen said:


> So I have ordered an amp from Gary (gary@electric-avenues.com) over two weeks ago (13 business days have passed) and still haven't arrived it in the mail. I'ved passed my concern over to Gary and he has been prompt with responding and even mentioned that if the amp did not arrive by Tuesday the 3rd or Wednesday the 4th, he would send a replacement amp with 1 day shipping. When I emailed him about the amp not arriving on Tuesday and also on Wednesday Gary stopped responding.
> 
> Now I am still waiting for his response and am not sure what to do.


 


 Dont worry he will definitely replace your amp if it doesn't arrive.


----------



## Roller

Delivery can sometimes take longer than usual. So far, every single person that dealt with Gary had nothing but positive feedback, so do wait a few more days and in the event it didn't arrive yet, do contact him.
   
  If I may ask, where are you located?


----------



## esuen

I am located in Waterloo, Ontario.


----------



## Roller

Oh, then that's odd. Do contact him again.


----------



## Izeekio

Just wait a bit longer, I've had a similar experience and I live very close to Brampton. I waited for nearly a month to get mine and eventually asked for a replacement amp. Within the week I ended up 2 of them. I sent one back and eventually sent both back because it wasn't for me. Send Gary another email he may have missed it. You'll get your amp eventually one way or another. Gary is one of the coolest guys I've dealt with.


----------



## esuen

Quote: 





izeekio said:


> Just wait a bit longer, I've had a similar experience and I live very close to Brampton. I waited for nearly a month to get mine and eventually asked for a replacement amp. Within the week I ended up 2 of them. I sent one back and eventually sent both back because it wasn't for me. Send Gary another email he may have missed it. You'll get your amp eventually one way or another. Gary is one of the coolest guys I've dealt with.


 

 Thanks for the reassurance. I am moving out around April 23rd because I am a student at the University of Waterloo, so I hope it comes before then .
   
  EDIT: I have gotten a response from Gary stating that he will send a replacement if I check that the amp still hasn't arrived tomorrow by 5pm. Hopefully everything turns out well and misunderstandings are cleared up (I'm sure they will ).


----------



## Izeekio

Let's hope so! Keep us posted


----------



## headhog

^
  More then likely you will end up with two amps.


----------



## Cotnijoe

I've had my PA2V2 for a little while now. Does anyone else experience static/unwanted noise when adjusting the volume when the knob is at the lowest end?


----------



## infam0ussteven

cotnijoe said:


> I've had my PA2V2 for a little while now. Does anyone else experience static/unwanted noise when adjusting the volume when the knob is at the lowest end?


I experienced something like that when it went past the middle to high volume. Sent my in to repair two weeks ago, I miss having it so much!

Proud owner for three years!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Hey! what kind of setup do you use? I only seem to have that problem when I connect the PA2V2 to my ipod, not through the audio jack, but the special ipod jack thing. Ive switched back to connecting it to my ipod's audio jack but I really prefer the sound from the special ipod jack...
  
  Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> I experienced something like that when it went past the middle to high volume. Sent my in to repair two weeks ago, I miss having it so much!
> Proud owner for three years!


----------



## infam0ussteven

cotnijoe said:


> Hey! what kind of setup do you use? I only seem to have that problem when I connect the PA2V2 to my ipod, not through the audio jack, but the special ipod jack thing. Ive switched back to connecting it to my ipod's audio jack but I really prefer the sound from the special ipod jack...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I connect it with a 3.5mm cable I made with my iPhone 3GS, and also used the same cable with my sound card on the desktop (hissing sound occured with both scenarios). I've since purchased a fio LOD to use with my iPhone but have yet to try it since I sent my amp in for repair.


----------



## Cotnijoe

thanks a lot! I'll see what's going on


----------



## infam0ussteven

Good luck! Just got an email reply from Gary that he received my amp a few days ago, fixed it and already sent it back! Can't wait to get it back as I do miss not being able to use it.
  
  Quote: 





cotnijoe said:


> thanks a lot! I'll see what's going on


----------



## Kpimsakul

Was trying to look into getting one of these amps, unfortunately it looks like Gary's site is down or something... Hopefully it'll be back up soon.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





kpimsakul said:


> Was trying to look into getting one of these amps, unfortunately it looks like Gary's site is down or something... Hopefully it'll be back up soon.


 


  The site is up and running here. Try again later, might have to do with your ISP.


----------



## Kpimsakul

roller said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woke up this morning and was able to get onto the site fine, emailed Gary and within a couple hours he responded back. So far awesome guy to deal with look forward to trying out his product


----------



## GSRWRC

Ordered one on Friday, can't wait to give it a workout!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

hey, all of you with the hissing problems, i heard that putting 2xAA rechargeable batteries in the amp should fix it


----------



## jeckyll

You are _only_ supposed to use rechargeable batteries with the PA2V2.  Period.  
  Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> hey, all of you with the hissing problems, i heard that putting 2xAA rechargeable batteries in the amp should fix it


----------



## MLTR

Hi there.
   
  Indeed Gary is one of the coolest guys i ever dealt with. I had some trouble with the reception of the amp too (waited for around 4 weeks). Then i send a mail to Gary and he said he would just send  another one. The second one arrived in about a week but i never received the first one. His customer care should be a model to some companies.
   
  Quote: 





jeckyll said:


> You are _only_ supposed to use rechargeable batteries with the PA2V2.  Period.


 
   
  I would like to know why we are supposed to use the PA2V2 with rechargeable batteries? Classic ones don't cut it? Using AC to DC converter spoils the sound?

 Im just curious because i only use it with rechargeable batteries and not the AC adapter (compatibility with europe)


----------



## WestLander

*MLTR*, here's why rechargeables are best..
   
   
   


samtr87 said:


> What do the rechargeables do that make the amp sound better? Don't rechargeable AA batteries provide the same voltage as alkaline batteries?


 
   


roller said:


> Rechargeable batteries don't make the amp sound better, they make the amp sound right. You should have read the instructions on Gary's site, he explicitely says that it's rechargeable batteries that are to be used. Alkaline batteries have higher voltages that just aren't suited for the amp. So the solution is simple, put a pair of rechargeables and you'll be all set. It's a night and day difference.


 
   
   


eric_c said:


> Qualitative comments and hyperbole aside:
> http://www.electric-avenues.com/pa2_instructions.html
> 
> Required voltage = 2.4 V (or 2x 1.2 V)
> Alkaline/"regular" AA battery voltage = 1.5 V per battery


----------



## ClieOS

mltr said:


> I would like to know why we are supposed to use the PA2V2 with rechargeable batteries? Classic ones don't cut it? Using AC to DC converter spoils the sound?
> 
> Im just curious because i only use it with rechargeable batteries and not the AC adapter (compatibility with europe)




I wonder that myself. Neither the chip nor any components inside the amp seems to limit the voltage, yet it just doesn't work with regular AA.


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





mltr said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Indeed Gary is one of the coolest guys i ever dealt with. I had some trouble with the reception of the amp too (waited for around 4 weeks). Then i send a mail to Gary and he said he would just send  another one. The second one arrived in about a week but i never received the first one. His customer care should be a model to some companies.


 
   
   
  completely agree with you,i received finally my Pav some weeks ago;unfortunately (cause i live in the otherside of americas) i had to wait 2 months ,and almost sure that my pack was lost, gary told me he would send me another delivery or he would send me the money back,fortunately did not needed.nice customer service btw,it pairs well with a sansa zip,especially when i need a more powerful energy for my dt990 250.


----------



## Ser182

Two things are a must? Rechargeables and a LOD. There is a big difference in sound coming from a LOD than 3.5 mm cable. You use those and you will have no problems. 
Gary is amazing. Nothing but good things to say about how well he treats his customers.


----------



## headhog

I've always been a bit curious what gary looks like suffice to say  no one is safe from google!
   
  Good looking fellow by the way


----------



## evanwier

Whoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
   
  Mine (and my friends) arrived today from Gary at my office - lucky I had my 3/4 modded T50-RP's with me today and have spent the last 3 hours listening while working...   
   
  I just have to say, what a wonderful amp for the price/size, more than enough power, and it sounds so clean - very very nice.
   
  The support and dealings with Gary have been a pleasure and incredibly easy as he is a very friendly and helpful person.  There is a reason he has sold so many of theses beyond just the amazing hardware.
   
  Huge thumbs up to Gary and the PA2V2


----------



## gshay

NOW WE KNOW WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE I CAN SEND THE MOUNTIES FOR MY AMP. He promised it weeks ago.
  Having exchanged emails and reading about him for years I have no doubt it will arrive if the postal people don't snatch it first.
  very excited to hear.He seems like a very nice fellow.I told him of my vinyl collection and he recalled his Mother playing them in the 1970's. I'll keep waiting for the postman. My feelings are even ifI don't like it will someday be a treasure to own.


----------



## Kpimsakul

Alright I'm eagerly awaiting my amp, and it has just hit the 5 day mark of the 5-10 business days and I'm curious to hear from o there's in california as to what carrier you recieved your package from, does the canadian postage hand it over to USPS or does Canada air mail ship it to my door? I hope I don't miss delivery cause I live in a stupid gated community.


----------



## gshay

OK, the Amp arrived this day. No power,duh, no batteries. installed and waiting for a full charge. Called off the Mounties !
  The handwriting is that of a woman, "Enjoy the amp". Nice touch. Took about 14 days to arrive.


----------



## jeckyll

Quote: 





gshay said:


> OK, the Amp arrived this day. No power,duh, no batteries. installed and waiting for a full charge. Called off the Mounties !
> The handwriting is that of a woman, "Enjoy the amp". Nice touch. Took about 14 days to arrive.


 
   
  Canada post can be pathetic.  My HM5's and E10 took 5 days to get from 'Customs Cleared - Vancouver' to my house.  I could walk to the postal facilities and back in a day.  One day.  And that was using "Xpresspost".  Can you imagine how long it would have taken if it was regular mail??


----------



## Kpimsakul

jeckyll said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow I'm glad to hear that united states postal isn't the worse out there. But still I hope they don't mess around too much, I'm hoping mine will arrive by the end of the month. Also just curious does anyone know if Canada air mail ships to houses on sat or only mon-fri?


----------



## infam0ussteven

I just got my amp back from repair, all my problems were fixed! And I'm not sure if it's because I now use an LOD but I hear absolutely no electrical interference and my phone is sitting right on top of the amp. And it was nice of Gary to package it back like the day I first received it with the "Enjoy the amp ___".


----------



## GSRWRC

Quote: 





gsrwrc said:


> Ordered one on Friday, can't wait to give it a workout!


 
   

 Arrived today 
   
  13 days to NZ, not bad! No: 10307!
   
  Now I'm forced into converting all my music into lossless hah


----------



## Kpimsakul

i got mine in today, and not bad i got unit number 10329, its a nice little product. i just had to turn the two gain knobs a bit to get it where i wanted it but I'm not sure if its more of a placebo effect but i feel like its made my headphones feel a bit fuller, if that makes any sense. i was also happy to find a sticker that fit perfectly in the square now i just need to find a clear bubble sticker that fits perfectly hahaha cool little device but i foresee many more amps in my future... oh man im in trouble 

 Edit: on in total it took exactly 10 business days from toronto to california


----------



## mudfoot

Mine arrived today. 6 days to NY.


----------



## avaddikt

I just ordered mine last week, and also a new Clip Zip I should have by Wednesday. Gary was very helpful, I told him I have a Shure SE215 IEMs, and also a pair of AD700s, he said he will flag a unit for me, and set the adjustments where it should work well for both phones as a starting point.
  I am very anxious hear this.. likely let both units burn in over night first. Still putting 'time' on my 215s, and after getting the ear tips correct (Complys on the way) they sound awesome!
   
  Sorry to see the PA2V2 gets dissed or glossed over at anythingbutipod. From what I read there, most know very little about the amp, like the advantage of running rechargeables instead of alkalines, etc Their support for Sansa and the Samsung, are the only reasons I go there. Although, I've likely learned about as much on the players and certainly more on amps on this forum.


----------



## avaddikt

Just got mine yesterday, #10382. Amazing! I was running it on alkalines until I got some NiMH from Kmart today. The difference is noticeable. Overall, the amp gives my Sansa Clip-Zip a 'lift'. The sound seems to have more presence, it just makes the overall sound better with a little more impact and clarity. Virtually no noise other than the expected scratchiness when the volume is turned down to a very low level. Nothing is really burned-in yet, so I would expect it to improve more. I have not noticed any channel imbalance, at least not at a normal listening level and beyond.
  I know some got rechargeables with their unit, I did not, but paid a flat $60 for everything, so I still call that a good deal. Actually, a great deal considering the quality of the product and the outstanding CS.


----------



## Astroboy23

is this amp better than fiio?


----------



## MLTR

astroboy23 said:


> is this amp better than fiio?



 
 Which fiio? my only experience is with fiio is fiio E5 but for this case i would say yes  but "better" is all about what you will do with the amp and what you intend to use it for


----------



## Ted LuxuryYacht

I've had the pa2v2 for about a year now, first i just used it for my k272's but it does wonders for any cans.
   
  And Gary is an amazing guy;
   
  The first amp i recived was a bit glitchy, i emailed him and apparently i had gotten an experiment amp that got mixed in with the others.
  I got a replacement within a week, which is impressive cause i live in sweden.
   
  it's been working flawlessly since.


----------



## Astroboy23

How much do you guys pat for it? Cuase in ebay is bidding. And he hasnt replied my email. I want to use it with yamaha eph100. Btw can this amp be used for cmputer as well?


----------



## headhog

^ I payed $60 for mine without ebay not sure about your headphones yes you can use it with your computer you just need the right cable which gary provides you with one.


----------



## Astroboy23

so comparing with fiio e11, e17, e7, e10.
  can we say pa2v2 a clear winner?


----------



## MLTR

Quote: 





astroboy23 said:


> so comparing with fiio e11, e17, e7, e10.
> can we say pa2v2 a clear winner?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> A few more options for ya:
> 
> Electric Avenues PA2v2
> 
> ...


 
   
  Check the link if you have some time


----------



## GloryUprising

In terms of just the amp I find the pa2v2 has more authority then e7/e17


----------



## airkitoy

Man I love my PA2V2.Gary is the most generous person i ever meet online.
He gave stuff fro free.Just to talk him nicely.he will give you free PA2V2.


----------



## avaddikt

I am using SE215s and ATH AD700.( 20 & 32 ohms respectively). The PA2V2 works very well with both. I made up a cable using a small length of Kimber interconnect (triple-braid) and Paliccs connectors. We wont talk about the fun soldering that up, but it worked.
  This amp will make quality phones sound a little better as long as they are low impedance. It will not do much for cheap phones other than make them louder, IMO.


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





avaddikt said:


> I am using SE215s and ATH AD700.( 20 & 32 ohms respectively). The PA2V2 works very well with both. I made up a cable using a small length of Kimber interconnect (triple-braid) and Paliccs connectors. We wont talk about the fun soldering that up, but it worked.
> This amp will make quality phones sound a little better as long as they are low impedance. It will not do much for cheap phones other than make them louder, IMO.


 
  nice setup fella,i have the same rig ,budget like (but worth the sound quality wise),but with a Dt990 250 or Hf5,and ,let me tell you,the Pav2v drive the beyers very easily,nice cans for rock.
  how does the bass behave with denon-Pav2v combo,with rock-metal music?
  Salute


----------



## avaddikt

Quote: 





antberg said:


> nice setup fella,i have the same rig ,budget like (but worth the sound quality wise),but with a Dt990 250 or Hf5,and ,let me tell you,the Pav2v drive the beyers very easily,nice cans for rock.
> how does the bass behave with denon-Pav2v combo,with rock-metal music?
> Salute


 

 thanks! Not a Denon.. AT phones. 
   
  But they sound good! Bass is huge..ATs are more laid back to me. I think the improvement for the Shure's is greater. Which is fine, since for me this amp is more for portability.


----------



## antberg

yeah sorry,i was looking to a Denon thread (many says the Denon are great for rock and metal as well) then i got confused..
  by the way i agree with the pav2v giving more results with low impedance phones.
  salute
listening to:dj Tiesto--bombage


----------



## avaddikt

Quote: 





antberg said:


> yeah sorry,i was looking to a Denon thread (many says the Denon are great for rock and metal as well) then i got confused..
> by the way i agree with the pav2v giving more results with low impedance phones.
> salute
> listening to:dj Tiesto--bombage


 

 No problem. It is a great amp for the price. I am also interested in the AMB Labs Mini3 because you buy it with raw parts and assemble it, or get a kit. It supposedly tops any 100 buck amp although
  by the time it's together you've likely spent $130-140. Interesting and nice looking too.
   
  http://www.amb.org/audio/mini3/
   
   
  http://glassjaraudio.com/product.sc?productId=9&categoryId=2


----------



## antberg

i agree with you,i would like to assemble a mini3 and a (correct me if wrong) alien diy DAC (or something similar) too,it would be nice.
  the problem is,i am in brazil and i dont know if i they send all pieces together internationally..anyway i am a little short on money so i have to wait sometime,nonetheless my job is taking a lot of time so i cant have some necessary training to do a decent audio job,it would be nice to couple an amp and a dac made for the next itouch 5 ,hoping it will worth the upgrade...
  salute


----------



## Shroker

I have had my PA2V2 for a year now since I got it in 2011.

 It is still my portable device (as anything beyond that is a bit costly). I love it, the staging and extra clarity it provides on my P5 is very lovely.
 Sturdy little box and I have tin-foil wrapped the insides to keep phone EMI out. .


 Great buy and made in Toronto, Canada. .


----------



## BullHorn

I ordered one today after hours of reading everything I could find on the net.
  -EDIT: I actually ended up winning an offer and had to also purchase Fred_fred_2004's 3-channel cMoy... ._.
   
  I hope it's good and I like it. I plan to use it with AKG K240 (55ohm), Audio Technica D40fs (60ohm), should be fine.
   
  I also plan to get a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880/DT990 in the future, will it be able to drive the 250ohm version?


----------



## antberg

My Pav2v Drive my Dt990 250 effortlessly even with the gains at low level,let`s say,about 12 o `clock.
   
  By the way i was having some sound issue with the sound coming out from the Pav2v.So i contacted Gary and he without a blink of an eye send me a replacement unit while i was sending to him my my first one.
  Than the shame i felt when i realized that the sound issue was from the interconnect cable Clip zip->Pav2v.....so i told honestly it was my mistake and he did not worried about it.Rare agreeable person ,considering is a running business one.
   
  Ps:the strange is that i were using as well other interconnects whit my first amp and it seemed the was the amp indeed.


----------



## mrtndoog

This guy claims to be selling an improved version of the PA2V2 with more powerful batteries, has anyone tried it?
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PA2V2-portable-headphone-Amplifier-Audiophile-Sound-Cool-Stuff-All-Accessory-/110927163427?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item19d3c63023


----------



## Eric_C

He's selling an "improved PA2V2" for less than what Gary sells it? That alone should be suspicious.


----------



## ClieOS

mrtndoog said:


> This guy claims to be selling an improved version of the PA2V2 with more powerful batteries, has anyone tried it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PA2V2-portable-headphone-Amplifier-Audiophile-Sound-Cool-Stuff-All-Accessory-/110927163427?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item19d3c63023




The problem with this eBay ads, is that there are a lot of error in the description that makes me wonder if the seller even know what he/she is selling or not. First of, PA2V2 runs on 2.4V (two 1.2V rechargeable NiMH) instead of the 4.5V he is talking about (or 9V that he is using). Second, the amplifier chip inside PA2V2 has a max supply voltage limit of 5.5V. Give it 9V and you will actually fry it. Third. the seller refers to the amp as PA2V2 at first, then call it a Cmoy at the end. Well, those are two totally different design, so which is which? Last, 'impedance matching headphone'? Seriously?



eric_c said:


> He's selling an "improved PA2V2" for less than what Gary sells it? That alone should be suspicious.




Actually, selling PA2V2 for less than what Gary is asking for is entirely possible, consider better built amps have been sold for less. Just saying...


----------



## Eric_C

^ Fair point, but as you pointed out, it may not be a PA2V2 at all.


----------



## BullHorn

I asked Gary about it before I bought my PA2V2 and he said this amp has nothing to do with him and is most likely just a cMoy or other generic amp.


----------



## BullHorn

I just got mine. It works, I guess. I'll have to listen to it for a while longer before I can make it out but so far, I did notice a very prominent EMI from my Android.


----------



## HideousPride

Have had my PA2V2 for over a year now, it's wonderful to have on the go. Haven't had a single problem with it yet.
   
  Also, Gary's product service is just amazing. Recently moved to Fort Worth and lost the AC charger, was manually taking the batteries out and recharging them. Asked Gary if I knew a place where I could buy a replacement, and he is sending a USB charger replacement free of charge. Just an incredible guy.
   
  If he ever ends up making another amp suited for home use, I'd be a customer in a heartbeat.


----------



## BullHorn

I mailed him about the EMI and he said that it often happens to new amps because they battery gets knocked out of it's housing during shipment.
   
  I opened it up, re-seated the batteries and all of the EMI was gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## h4unt3dfx

Just emailed him about ordering a pair. I'm excited for this amp and can't wait to break them in.


----------



## BullHorn

This amp does not need breaking in, it doesn't have any moving parts or tubes, just a couple of chips...


----------



## h4unt3dfx

bullhorn said:


> This amp does not need breaking in, it doesn't have any moving parts or tubes, just a couple of chips...




Yes, I meant more along the lines of personal acclimation and gain tweaking. Pardon my lack of specificity.


----------



## avaddikt

The fact he has to mention the PA2V2 instead of his product standing on it's own, is further credit to Gary.


----------



## davekojo

This is my first headphone amp. It pushes my headphones that bit further. I don't think I'll be replacing it any time soon


----------



## Larmeister

I'm using this amp with my HD650s right now, but, when I ordered it from Gary, he set the gain/etc to be ideal for my HD 518s  (which are 50impedance I think).   So,
  I think I have to go into the amp and adjust the gain or something, to match better with 300imp,  I think from reading in here, that I just open it up, and turn the 2 blue screws clockwise a little bit.  If anyone has set this up for an HD650, that would be interesting to know.  I did email Gary about it yesterday, and I figure I'll eventually hear back from him.  But, I thought I'd post here also.   So far, I really like the amp, because I don't have a very big budget.
   
  I don't have a DAC yet.
   
  -Larmeister


----------



## Larmeister

Here's a pic of my amp + headphones.  I own PA2V2 #10246.


----------



## semicoln

Has anyone used this amp with a Zune HD? I would need to use the 3.5mm jack since it seems getting line out from the dock connector of the Zune is impractical.


----------



## ridhuankim

Quote: 





astroboy23 said:


> so comparing with fiio e11, e17, e7, e10.
> can we say pa2v2 a clear winner?


 

 I have been using "iPhone 3GS + Fiio L9 + Fiio E11 + ATH-ANC7b/ATH-M50s" setup for some time.
  I am very used to the sound E11 generates and I like it much and you might feel the same if you like little bassy and impactful sound but still gives you good details.
   
  For example, when you hear a person clapping, the clapping sound does really sound impactful.
  I would say E11 provides more warmer sound and suitable for people who like bassy sound or just main stream, hiphop fans might light it too.
  It is also not bad as it gives you good detail, for example when one pulls the guitar string, you can actually hear it or rather "feel" it as if that vibration comes at you right on your face.
  It makes the music fun to listen to. This amp has led me to consider trying other amps and that is how I got to order PA2V2.
  I am listening to main stream and sounds great and I bought it for 64 Australian Dollars.
  The only downside of E11 is that the battery lasts 10+ hours only(rated 15 hours) so that was another reason to look for PA2V2.
   
   
  Now I got the PA2V2 and used it for couple of days and I am puzzled.
  First, the sound is not that great.
  It isn't that clear or detailed either.
  The lows were not clear nor impactful but more recessed.
  The highs were tinny and sibilant and distorted.
  Really was confused and in fact I find myself prefer connecting the ATH-M50 directly to my iPhone without the PA2V2.
   
  So I started reducing the gain control(turn counterclock-wise) until the minimum and the sound actually got better.
  It was much better than the first impression.
  The bass is more refined and the highs are less sibilant but still sound a bit tinny.
  For me, either it has to be fun listening to the music or it has to be original but it was neither of them.
  Since I have adjusted to the lowest gain(which I think it is) I am not sure if I like this amp at the moment.
   
  I am going to try a few more days and see if I get to like it.
   
  I actually have 2 units and both sound exactly the same(obviously).
  I got them for USD71 and 72.
  They came with USB charge cable and rechargeable batteries.
   
  I told Gary that I will try a few more days and let him know how it goes.


----------



## Shroker

Quote: 





ridhuankim said:


> I have been using "iPhone 3GS + Fiio L9 + Fiio E11 + ATH-ANC7b/ATH-M50s" setup for some time.
> I am very used to the sound E11 generates and I like it much and you might feel the same if you like little bassy and impactful sound but still gives you good details.
> 
> For example, when you hear a person clapping, the clapping sound does really sound impactful.
> ...


 
  Odd that you don't notice the improvment. The Fiio might just simply have better synergy with the iPhone or that you are used to the Fiio at the moment. 
 I find the sound stage much more expanded and crisper. Phones just simply output loudness and end up not being good to listen to.
 It also may simply not be synergising with your headphones.


----------



## ridhuankim

Quote: 





shroker said:


> Odd that you don't notice the improvment. The Fiio might just simply have better synergy with the iPhone or that you are used to the Fiio at the moment.
> I find the sound stage much more expanded and crisper. Phones just simply output loudness and end up not being good to listen to.
> It also may simply not be synergising with your headphones.


 
   
  While E11 was fun to listen to, after comparing with PA2V2 there were 3 issues that came up.
   
  1. Audio Source
  I had from poor quality mp3 to good alac(converted from flac) songs.
  Most of the songs that I enjoyed(then having issues with PA2V2) were mp3 songs.
  I am not saying "mp3" is no good but E11 did cover some of those problems when playing some low quality(bit rate) songs(smoothens out some rough parts).
  After being so used to the E11, I wrongly took that as the base to compare to which was a mistake.
  PA2V2 was not merciful at all when I played low quality songs.
  The detail was too clear that it has highlighted all the imperfections in the audio source which presented all its noise and harshness which wasn't so apparent with E11.
  So while I was happy with the details from E11, PA2V2 came with details from another level.
   
   
  2. Signal Interference
  PA2V2 picks up all the interference signals from 3G and WIFI so you hear noise when they are turned on and in use.
  I saw a post about shielding the internals of the PA2V2 casing with aluminum foil and I think that is what I need.
   
   
  3. Fun or Original
  I would say its clearly original.
  In other words, E11 colors the song in a good way so it was fun.
  But PA2V2 is very original.
   
   
  I will surely be keeping the amp but I need to replace all my low quality songs or I won't be enjoying them as much.
  Also waiting for iPhone 5 to be released and hoping it comes with better DAC so I can upgrade my phone as well.
   
  And I must mention about the battery!
  I have been using the amp day and night and it did not run out of battery YET(way past 100hours)!
  It is amazing, I don't have to worry about forgetting to turn off the amp because I know I won't run out of juice 
   
  Gary was kind to include 2300mAh batteries on both my units.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





ridhuankim said:


> While E11 was fun to listen to, after comparing with PA2V2 there were 3 issues that came up.
> 
> 1. Audio Source
> I had from poor quality mp3 to good alac(converted from flac) songs.
> ...


 
   
   
  The battery life alone is reason enough to pick this over other options in this price range.  Plus, unlike some amps cough*E11*cough, you can charge and use it at the same time.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





pockete said:


> For me, the PA2v2 was my first amp too, and my first nice sounding amp too. Gary is a very good guy, whatever the question is, he answer it very gentle. I'm still very happy with it.


 
  Just ordered mine 2 days ago


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





ridhuankim said:


> Gary was kind to include 2300mAh batteries on both my units.


 
  Is this the norm? I take it they are not usually included?
   
  Reason I ask is I ordered my PA2V2 two daze (sic) ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  TIA - Rich


----------



## ridhuankim

Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think it depends on how much you paid for the unit.
  He sells them for USD60 directly but he also posts them on ebay for bidding.
  In my case, the price went up to USD71 and USD72.
  That could be the reason why the batteries were included.


----------



## Shroker

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Is this the norm? I take it they are not usually included?
> 
> Reason I ask is I ordered my PA2V2 two daze (sic) ago.
> 
> ...


 
  Can't wait for you to get them! They are pretty good and have a nice sound stage to them.
 I think he has started to include them.


----------



## monkeybongo

Just received my PA2V2 yesterday after some shipping mishaps but Gary had sorted it out. This is my first headphone amp and so far noticed slight improvement using it with the HD25-1 and ATH-M50. It does help improve the sound quality but I'm using this with an iPhone 4S to grab my music off iTunes Match. I've noticed that I get a significant amount of signal interference from GSM from using the amp and the Fiio LOD.
   
  This might be the deal breaker, is there any methods to reduce the GSM interference? I don't want to turn on airplane mode.


----------



## FACSman

Rec'd mine on 9-29 - LOVE IT!
   
  Listening to iTunes downloads from an iPhone 4s thru a HiFiMan HE-300.
   
  Also, listened yesterday using Westone 4R's; heard things in the music I had never heard before
   
  Now, I'm gonna have to give serious thoughts as to buying the new Leck or the Porta 627


----------



## WestLander

facsman said:


> Now, I'm gonna have to give serious thoughts as to buying the new Leck or the Porta 627




Having moved from the PA2V2 to the UHA6S, I must say its been a clear step up in terms of clarity and soundstage. But the PA2V2 can't be beat for its battery life, and If you have cans that need a touch of tubey gooey mids, this is the amp for you, at this price point.


----------



## ridhuankim

Quote: 





monkeybongo said:


> Just received my PA2V2 yesterday after some shipping mishaps but Gary had sorted it out. This is my first headphone amp and so far noticed slight improvement using it with the HD25-1 and ATH-M50. It does help improve the sound quality but I'm using this with an iPhone 4S to grab my music off iTunes Match. I've noticed that I get a significant amount of signal interference from GSM from using the amp and the Fiio LOD.
> 
> This might be the deal breaker, is there any methods to reduce the GSM interference? I don't want to turn on airplane mode.


 
   
  In order to block those interferences, one needs to be shielded.
  Shielding meaning it has to be covered with something that will absorb those interfering signals and drain them.
   
  There was a suggestion to glue aluminium foil on the inner side of the PA2V2 and I think it is a good idea.
  Another thing I find on ebay is a glue itself that can absorb those.
  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330795423927?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
   
  But the more important thing is to connect those aluminium foil or that special glue to the PA2V2's ground.
  This should drain those interfering signals.
   
  I wanted to try this but I find myself enjoying more the Fiio E11 at the moment until I get a iPhone 4S or 5 so I did not bother to do it but listed in my next list of actions.
   
  If you get to do it, or find better ways, please do share.


----------



## zjred

My amp is connected to the iPod using a Fiio L9 cable. Not sure if anyone agrees, but it seem the PA2V2 sounds better with closed headphones or IEMs than open ones. Compared to the headphone jack of the iPod 5.5, it doesn't sound as airy. This sound signature makes my triplefi sound tighter, but I would still prefer my grados on the headphone jack of iPod 5.5G.


----------



## FrozenFlame

Here's my PA2V2:
   

  Sansa Clip Zip + Monoprice 8320 + EA PA2V2 = Budget Combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It's my first headphone amp and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## mgpyone

it really looks good , mate. cheers.


----------



## Angular Mo

What more can I say about Gary?
   
  The wire to my recharger broke, and I was unsuccessful in resplining it.  So, he sent me a USB recharger gratis, no charge (pun intended.)  I looked so hard to find one to his specs.
   
  I am so heartfelt that there still remains someone so dedicated to the joy his customers receive from his hand-made amp, truly an old-school artisan craftsman.
   
  I am basking at the glow of the little red LED of my amp, it brings back so many childhood memories of devices I built with my dad from heathkits in the 1970s.
   
  His device is worth buying for so many reasons; the sound, battery life, that toggle switch, the red plastic glow...and, of course, Gary, himself.
   
  thank you, Gary.
   
  -Mo


----------



## avaddikt

I should know this by NOW!! but where do you get the MINIAMP band?


----------



## FrozenFlame

Quote: 





mgpyone said:


> it really looks good , mate. cheers.


 
  Thanks. It's amazing how everything fits very well. 
  Quote: 





avaddikt said:


> I should know this by NOW!! but where do you get the MINIAMP band?


 
  Actually it's a Fiio band. Got it on ebay for $7(2pcs.)


----------



## avaddikt

Thanks, nice setup!


----------



## cheuh

Has anyone tried driving orthodynamic headphones with this amp? I had to return my pa2v2 because it couldn't drive my Hifiman HE-400 headphones. There would be noticeable bass distortion/crackling sounds at 3 - 4 o clock on the volume knob.


----------



## WestLander

Quote: 





cheuh said:


> Has anyone tried driving orthodynamic headphones with this amp? I had to return my pa2v2 because it couldn't drive my Hifiman HE-400 headphones. There would be noticeable bass distortion/crackling sounds at 3 - 4 o clock on the volume knob.


 
   
  I have a pair of modded Yamaha YH-2 (~93db stock sensitivity), and a modded T50RP (~98db stock) that sound pretty good out of it. Since the HE-400 is rated at about 93db the PA2V2 should (theoretically) have enough juice to power these cans as well.
   
  Have you adjusted the gain on the PA2V2? If I recall, Gary usually sets the gain at levels suitable for driving IEM/portables. In this case, maybe turning up the gain a bit will give you better performance.


----------



## cheuh

Quote: 





westlander said:


> I have a pair of modded Yamaha YH-2 (~93db stock sensitivity), and a modded T50RP (~98db stock) that sound pretty good out of it. Since the HE-400 is rated at about 93db the PA2V2 should (theoretically) have enough juice to power these cans as well.
> 
> Have you adjusted the gain on the PA2V2? If I recall, Gary usually sets the gain at levels suitable for driving IEM/portables. In this case, maybe turning up the gain a bit will give you better performance.


 
  Yeah I adjusted the blue screws inside the amp and I was still getting bass distortions at 75% - 80% volume. Maybe they are just not a good match for the HE-400? I am driving the HE-400s out of my Fiio E11 portable amp with no distortions at loud volumes.


----------



## antberg

Cheuh ,you may consider to talk to Gary about he may sending another unit if there is any chance about your current unit is a little defective,surely he wont worry about sending you another one before you decide to pass on another amp.


----------



## cheuh

Quote: 





antberg said:


> Cheuh ,you may consider to talk to Gary about he may sending another unit if there is any chance about your current unit is a little defective,surely he wont worry about sending you another one before you decide to pass on another amp.


 

 It's too late actually. I already sent it back to him. I spoke with him about it and he basically told me to try charging the batteries overnight and try using the amp without the batteries inside.  Both methods resulted in the same distortions that I was hearing already. I don't think the amp was defective because I used it with a pair of cheap headphones that I had laying around the house, and it sounded fine. I'm using the Fiio E11 now and there is no distortion that I hear. I was just posting here to find out if anyone else had tried the HE-400 with the PA2V2 and had any distortion. Maybe the PA2V2 is just not a good match for the HE-400?


----------



## levonhelm

Gary changes my PA2V2 without any discuss : only one mail and that was done


----------



## WestLander

Quote: 





cheuh said:


> It's too late actually. I already sent it back to him. I spoke with him about it and he basically told me to try charging the batteries overnight and try using the amp without the batteries inside.  Both methods resulted in the same distortions that I was hearing already. I don't think the amp was defective because I used it with a pair of cheap headphones that I had laying around the house, and it sounded fine. I'm using the Fiio E11 now and there is no distortion that I hear. I was just posting here to find out if anyone else had tried the HE-400 with the PA2V2 and had any distortion. Maybe the PA2V2 is just not a good match for the HE-400?


 
   
  Out of curiosity, I tried listening to my HE-500s through the PA2V2, using these two songs to test out the bass response:
   
  MJ Cole - Angel Riddim
   




   
   
  TNGHT - HIgher Ground
   




   
   
  Up to about 60-65% of max volume, both sounded just fine, but turning the knob above that did produce some clipping or distortion. I would say however, this is at volume levels way above anything I would listen at. Perhaps the PA2V2 doesn't have enough juice above ~75% of max volume to drive the HE-400s cleanly? Not too surprising as planars are (generally speaking) thirsty beasts.


----------



## levonhelm

My PA2v2 did not match with hifiman re262

It is my first deception with this really good amp


----------



## levonhelm

i use it normally with HD25 and ATHESW10 and it is OK but with the Hifiman RE262 it does not match in anyway


----------



## cheuh

Quote: 





westlander said:


> Up to about 60-65% of max volume, both sounded just fine, *but turning the knob above that did produce some clipping or distortion*. I would say however, this is at volume levels way above anything I would listen at. *Perhaps the PA2V2 doesn't have enough juice above ~75% of max volume to drive the HE-400s cleanly?* Not too surprising as planars are (generally speaking) thirsty beasts.


 
   
  I guess that seems to be the case then. The Fiio E11 seems to have more power than the PA2V2 because I can listen to much louder volumes on the E11 without any distortion or clipping using high gain.


----------



## ridhuankim

I didn't appreciate this amp that much when I paired it with iPhone 3GS.
  3GS has much noise even when you bypass the amp by using Dock Cable. And this amp actually amplifies the noise level.
  At times I even felt that the Headphone out was much better.
   
  Now I pair it with iPhone5 with the lightning adapter and PA2V2, I am now happy.


----------



## Shroker

Quote: 





cheuh said:


> I guess that seems to be the case then. The Fiio E11 seems to have more power than the PA2V2 because I can listen to much louder volumes on the E11 without any distortion or clipping using high gain.


 
  The PA2V2 has an internal gain knob. Have you tried adjusting those?


----------



## cheuh

Yes, I tried adjusting the blue gain screws inside the amp and I was still getting bass distortions at 75% - 80% volume. I just ended up returning the amp to Gary.


----------



## Illbetheone

Just ordered one today, he charged me 75$ shipped


----------



## Shroker

That's not bad. Hope you enjoy them!!!


----------



## Illbetheone

Just got my amp today. It's set up correctly, but I dont notice a difference


----------



## Shroker

What are you connecting them to and listening out of?


----------



## Illbetheone

Quote: 





shroker said:


> What are you connecting them to and listening out of?


 
   
  my X-fi Titanium soundcard and HFI-580s


----------



## Shroker

Quote: 





illbetheone said:


> my X-fi Titanium soundcard and HFI-580s


 
  Hmm, try to just sit backm close your eyes and listen to the headphones. And compare them to it without.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

illbetheone said:


> my X-fi Titanium soundcard and HFI-580s


Are you using line out on your X-FI?


----------



## HeatFan12

Feeling old skool today!


----------



## Illbetheone

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Are you using line out on your X-FI?


 
  yes of course


----------



## MarvelousOne87

I recently bought a set of Gemini hrs 1000,and Takstar Hi2050.I wanted to know if anyone has or has heard this amp with these headphones?


----------



## 166848

very sorry for the dumb question but im thinking about getting one of these and been reading alot about them. but i do not fully understand the gain control thing. i have a pair of modded Grado 325is and will be using a ipod 160gb classic. is this basically a listen and change (opinion) thing or certain headphones will be set at one thing and grados 325 at one thing ect.......... please help me understand in kindergarten terms  thanks


----------



## xallarap

Quote: 





166848 said:


> very sorry for the dumb question but im thinking about getting one of these and been reading alot about them. but i do not fully understand the gain control thing. i have a pair of modded Grado 325is and will be using a ipod 160gb classic. is this basically a listen and change (opinion) thing or certain headphones will be set at one thing and grados 325 at one thing ect.......... please help me understand in kindergarten terms  thanks


 
  I think you do not even need to tinker with the gain settings for your Grado as Grados are already efficient. Maybe somebody else can explain it better.


----------



## zjred

166848 said:


> very sorry for the dumb question but im thinking about getting one of these and been reading alot about them. but i do not fully understand the gain control thing. i have a pair of modded Grado 325is and will be using a ipod 160gb classic. is this basically a listen and change (opinion) thing or certain headphones will be set at one thing and grados 325 at one thing ect.......... please help me understand in kindergarten terms  thanks




Think of the gain knobs as secondary volume adjustments. If you are near maxing out the volume and still not getting the right volume, you can adjust the gain knobs so that you hit the desired volume level with, say, a quarter twist of the volume knobs. 

If you switch headphones, they will probably have a different volume at the same quarter twist, then again you can always open the amp up to change the gain settings.


----------



## Nelson Soong

I finally own a pair of PA2V2 last week. I listened to music using my laptop and ATH M50s.
   
  To be frank, based o the rave reviews, I was expecting at least a moderate SQ improvement ( I'm quite happy with the M50s). However, as hard as I try, I couldn't appreciate any improvement in sound quality. I can only appreciate louder volume. Tried adjusting the gain too but to no avail, I only get better volume control and hissing sound if the gain is set too high . Weird. I'm using laptop HP Pavilion g4 and I don't think it has an add-on sound card (only integrated sound card to motherboard I suppose) and I don't think it is that awesome enough to produce such top notch sound quality that adding a PA2V2 amp won't make a difference... =(


----------



## shrews

hi all, first post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  has anyone tried the PA2V2 with Shure SRH 840 ? I'm using an L9 LOD out of an iPhone 4 with ALAC only.
  I'm also considering the Epiphany Acoustics EHP-02 which has a got a lot of enthusiastic reviews, it would be great to hear some opinions from someone that has them both...cheers.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





nelson soong said:


> I finally own a pair of PA2V2 last week. I listened to music using my laptop and ATH M50s.
> 
> To be frank, based o the rave reviews, I was expecting at least a moderate SQ improvement ( I'm quite happy with the M50s). However, as hard as I try, I couldn't appreciate any improvement in sound quality. I can only appreciate louder volume. Tried adjusting the gain too but to no avail, I only get better volume control and hissing sound if the gain is set too high . Weird. I'm using laptop HP Pavilion g4 and I don't think it has an add-on sound card (only integrated sound card to motherboard I suppose) and I don't think it is that awesome enough to produce such top notch sound quality that adding a PA2V2 amp won't make a difference... =(


 
   
   
  Welcome Nelson,
   
  FWIR the M50s don't need amplification per se.  That being said have you tried the amp from a different source other than laptop?  For laptop/pc use, bypassing the onboard card yields great results with a dac.  If you just connect the amp to the line out of pc you are introducing unwanted noise and not getting a clean signal.
   
  Remember, the audio chain is as strong as its weakest link.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Shroker

It might simply mean the out from your laptop is pretty decent. A lot of us (I'm assuming) use it with handhelds and stuff like that.

 The sound stage is a little bit deeper and has a warm yet detailed (in its own way) feeling.

 It is also depedent on headphones. If the output from your laptop is already pretty decent. The sound difference provided may be bit more subtle.


----------



## tanner116

Just ordered the PA2v2, along with a pair of Grado 80i's, a FiiO LOD cable, and HD414 cusions. I'm pretty excited to try it all out with the 80i's and my M50s I already have


----------



## twg1996

so how much are these??


----------



## Shroker

55 CAD shipped I believe.


----------



## tanner116

twg1996 said:


> so how much are these??



$70 shipped without batteries, $75USD with rechargeable recommended batteries


----------



## Shroker

Ah; there you go.


----------



## tanner116

Different money systems, it's all good


----------



## nick n

Using mine as I type
  I had to adjust the gain screws up a bit because I was using some portable orthos with it ( more sensitive than most but needing a boost in gain ), and some demanding IEMs.
  Just make sure you do them evenly should be easy enough. I never did bother using a multimeter to check, just aligning the philips screw lines with an edge on the gain screw housing itself.
  Tried to set them for the balance between all of these differing headphones.
   
  I have yet to recharge this thing, in fact I never have yet and it has been a while. I keep _forgetting about that_ which is really nice.
   Rechargeables are best apparently giving a better sound.
  Be sure when you get it also to go in and make sure the batteries are seated properly they may have shifted from shipping. Some people were saying this helped avoid any em interference issues.
   
  Right now
  Colorfly C3 - Natural Crossfeed cable - PA2V2 - T-Peos H-100 
   
  I like the clear front panel better than the red one I saw in earlier pictures. This looks better.


----------



## Shroker

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Using mine as I type
> I had to adjust the gain screws up a bit because I was using some portable orthos with it ( more sensitive than most but needing a boost in gain ), and some demanding IEMs.
> Just make sure you do them evenly should be easy enough. I never did bother using a multimeter to check, just aligning the philips screw lines with an edge on the gain screw housing itself.
> Tried to set them for the balance between all of these differing headphones.
> ...


 
  I put tin foil along the inside of the casing. the only interference I ever get is off the cell.


----------



## ridhuankim

When I first got my PA2V2, I was not satisfied and felt that it sounded better without the amp.
  I was using iPhone 3GS + LOD + PA2V2 + ATH-M50.
   
  But later one of the members told me that it could be because some combinations do not have good synergy.
   
  Later I got my iPhone 5 and it sounded much better.
   
  As I am using ATH-M50, I don't need any gain, in fact it doesn't even need amping.
  But the  PA2V2 makes the sound  pretty crisp and tight.
  I adjusted the gain control to all the way counter-clock-wise.
   
  It was okay since then.
   
  The only problem is, it does not have any shielding to block interferences so it gets annoying when it picks up wifi and phone signals.
  Battery life is just outstanding... it just never dies.


----------



## badhomaks

Can someone please use this test to flatten their headphones without the pa2v2 and then flatten it again with the pa2v2 and post both EQ settings?
  Thanks.
   
  Link to flattening tutorial
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/647404/equal-loudness-eq-calibration-tones-for-foobar2000-winamp


----------



## twg1996

so to those who have recieved this amp(preferably canadian headfiers), did you get it in your mailbox or did you have to pick it up at a local post office?


----------



## MaceHane2

Just got a PA2V2 today, and I'm confused/worried about recharging the unit.
  His website instructions about recharging address using an AC adaptor, NOT the usb cable that it now comes with(at least to me)
  He also mentions over-charging.
  This is what I need to know:
  1. From empty, how long to fully charge(I'm using usb cable-usb plug-power outlet)and how does one know when it's fully charged?
  2. Mine came with ordered rechargable batteries but within six hours light went out and sound failed - so battery flat? Normal?
  3. Now recharging but what if I forget/get distracted? What damage can over-charging do? This worries me as I'm used to recharging my Zo being a breeze(light goes out, won't overcharge)and this is for my dad, who, with the best will in the world, may forget and leave it too long. Why does it overcharge?
  4. Is re-charging via usb cable into mains outlet analogous to using AC adaptor? ie, if I leave unit turned on whilst charging, will it NOT overcharge?
   
  Hope somebody can advise. Waiting for reply from Gary but father here soon and I need to be able to tell him exactly what the picture is regarding re-charging this thing.
   
  Many thanks.


----------



## Shroker

Seeing as it is now 9PM PST in Tornto...he might not be able to reply.

 I don't recall over-charging  =\. 

 rechargables are usually not shipped fully charged. They are stored at 30% power.
 I am not sure about over-charging. I've probably left mine on to charge before.

 The batteries can get warm as it just keeps supplying power. I believe it does not have a shut off circuit I think.


----------



## MaceHane2

Okay, many thanks for the reply.


----------



## avaddikt

I would not leave them on charge too long. Over time I believe it can degrade the battery. If you are not sure how much charge is remaining, either run them   until the audio gets weak, or charge it for 3 or 4 hours, That should be plenty.


----------



## Shroker

If worst comes to worst, use a wall charger.


----------



## ridhuankim

Welcome to PA2V2 world.
   
  1. From empty, how long to fully charge(I'm using usb cable-usb plug-power outlet)and how does one know when it's fully charged?
  A. You don't. And that is what we hope in the future release. I use external battery recharger and it has logic to shutdown when fully recharged so I don't know how long it should take from the usb cable or AC adapter the amp comes with.
   
  2. Mine came with ordered rechargable batteries but within six hours light went out and sound failed - so battery flat? Normal?
  A. Mine lasted for quite some time but it could just be a luck on how much battery was remaining when it was placed in your amp.
  However, I did full recharge even before it drained. I used a battery charger instead of the one that came with the amp. I am not using this anymore(in my bag dusting) but it did go over 150 hours. My batteries are 2500mA each. After over around 150 hours, I just recharge because I don't know when it will die.
   
  3. Now recharging but what if I forget/get distracted? What damage can over-charging do? This worries me as I'm used to recharging my Zo being a breeze(light goes out, won't overcharge)and this is for my dad, who, with the best will in the world, may forget and leave it too long. Why does it overcharge?
  A. Because there is no logic integrated to the amp design. Maybe the developer did not think it was worth to add it based on how much more expensive it had to get.
  But if you are like me, I don't mind opening up the case one a month to recharge the battery. Otherwise, just recharge for 12 hours while powered on and you should be good. Overcharging shortens the battery life. It shouldn't damage your amp unless the batteries get boiling hot and the heat damages the amp(?).
   
  4. Is re-charging via usb cable into mains outlet analogous to using AC adaptor? ie, if I leave unit turned on whilst charging, will it NOT overcharge?
  They do the same, usb port from your PC would have lower amperage so it can take more time to fully recharge, since we will not know if it is fully recharged, I would rather recommend using the AC adapter(while powered on!) and run it for 12 hours.


----------



## nick n

thought I would pop in here to mention the battery life.
   
  I have yet to charge mine, I think Gary did fully when he sent these two ( one for a gift ) and i was curious how long I have been using this so far without recharging.
   
* My invoice is dated OCT 11 and i got this within a week after that date.*
* it is now FEB 10.*
   
  Still going.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No antenna either so it's not running on earth harmonics for free.
   Amazing. Whenever i use it ( gain screws are adjusted to about 3/4 up inside also ) it is at least half on the volume if not more due to some demanding cans at times.


----------



## howzitboy

i bought mine a while ago (#10675) and love it except..... I emailed Gary about getting one and boy does he reply fast! I thought about it for while and forgot all about it until I came here again. then I emailed again and placed my order. Got confirm super fast again (does he sleep by his computer? lol). Same time i ordered a Fiio L3 LOD for it to use with my itouch/ipod

 both came and when I tried it out, loved it.. but after a few days, I couldnt get any sound out of one side of my earphones. Tried different pair of earphones and same thing. hmm Got on amazon again and ordered another LOD, this time a L9 since I'd rather have the L-shaped style. I was hoping it was the LOD that was defective.

 New lod came and again, no sound out of the one side of my earphones BUT, if you shake your earphone plug or the LOD cable, the sound would come out. I finally figured it was a defective amp so I emailed Gary and... no reply. Waited a while and emailed again about getting it fixed and... no reply. Oh well, it was a "cheap" amp and if you move the cables just right, it works fine.

 only other negative I can say about this amp ( i still love it) is if you bump it around, the battery inside comes loose. I thought my battery finally drained (battery life is amazing) and plugged it in to charge up. After hour or two, it didnt play. When I opened it up, duh the battery came out of the holder.


----------



## Shroker

Gary gets busy and sometimes e-mails do disappear. People don't seem to realize this and often get bad luck when it comes to servicing.
  
  Just give him another shout out. He semes like a really good guy of all the times i've talked to him. Bummer your amp is not working. Maybe it got damaged in shipping?.

 Have you tried replacing the batteries?.


----------



## GloryUprising

Gary is a GREAT guy.
   
  Although my headfi journey has moved passed the little PA2V2, would totally give any updated/more sophisticated designs a try.
   
  The battery life is truly FANTASTIC.


----------



## howzitboy

ill give the battery swap a try and figured out why they pop out, boy is that spring strong!! no skimping there. and if i ever can find it, ill send him another email.
  surprised nobody noticed my rubber band lol


----------



## Rdwng1975

Just got my Pa2v2 and wow, what a fantastic sounding little amp. Build quality is superb. I like it better than my CMoy and Fiio E11.


----------



## nick n

Gary has a new look to his website, and also updated  with all the pictures sent to him since amp #10,000 <- that is crazy thinking about one guy responsible for that much enjoyment.
   
  The new pics are pretty cool, mine's in there.  I'm sure a lot of yours are too judging by some of the headphones shown.


----------



## Shroker

Mines back somewhere at 8k...I think.


----------



## TripleFi

Hello, do u recommend this amp with HTC One and Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10 in ears? Can I get a better sound quality for example when I used an Iphone 4s as one source?
   
  Hope to hear some feedbacks


----------



## avaddikt

From what I recall If you use the AC adapter, 6 to 8 hrs should be sufficient for a full charge If in doubt about how much charge is remaining (which is usually the case) as long as you don't exceed 6 hrs to re-charge you should be fine. After that forget about it, it will be quite a while before it needs a charge again.
  One solution is to get some kind of charge meter But you would not buy a inexpensive amp and then except to spend more on a meter. If I have doubts and expect to travel, I just do the 6 hr recharge, it has not failed me yet after 2 years. .


----------



## Heisenburg

Would this little headphone amp be OK to use while jogging and exercising?...My worry is that the batteries could come loose...I'd probably put it in a spandex  fanny pack so it wouldn't move around much...I'm using a 16G  Ipod Nano with Sennheiser PX100-11i portable headphones...Would the Filo E7  be better for working out?..It looks to be the same size as the Nano...I also have a Sony portable CD player that may or may not need any more power...Those 30 Ohm Sennheiser headphones are very efficient and sound fantastic...I was using Koss Porta Pro's with the Nano but I'm maxing out the volume..I need more kick (power) obviously...Also I assume that the little remote for the Sennheiser's (that skips IPOD  tracks and controls volume) wouldn't work anymore if it was used with the PA2V2?
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## ridhuankim

Quote: 





howzitboy said:


> i bought mine a while ago (#10675) and love it except..... I emailed Gary about getting one and boy does he reply fast! I thought about it for while and forgot all about it until I came here again. then I emailed again and placed my order. Got confirm super fast again (does he sleep by his computer? lol). Same time i ordered a Fiio L3 LOD for it to use with my itouch/ipod
> 
> both came and when I tried it out, loved it.. but after a few days, I couldnt get any sound out of one side of my earphones. Tried different pair of earphones and same thing. hmm Got on amazon again and ordered another LOD, this time a L9 since I'd rather have the L-shaped style. I was hoping it was the LOD that was defective.
> 
> ...


 
  I fold few layers of paper tissue and put them over the batteries so that they don't get loose.


----------



## ridhuankim

Quote: 





heisenburg said:


> Would this little headphone amp be OK to use while jogging and exercising?...My worry is that the batteries could come loose...I'd probably put it in a spandex  fanny pack so it wouldn't move around much...I'm using a 16G  Ipod Nano with Sennheiser PX100-11i portable headphones...Would the Filo E7  be better for working out?..It looks to be the same size as the Nano...I also have a Sony portable CD player that may or may not need any more power...Those 30 Ohm Sennheiser headphones are very efficient and sound fantastic...I was using Koss Porta Pro's with the Nano but I'm maxing out the volume..I need more kick (power) obviously...Also I assume that the little remote for the Sennheiser's (that skips IPOD  tracks and controls volume) wouldn't work anymore if it was used with the PA2V2?
> 
> Thoughts?


 
   
  For me, it would be a bit too fat for jogging.
  Also, it is heavier than it looks, so you might be running holding it in your hand.
   
  If you are considering to use a remote, then you cannot use this because the amp is not designed to pass through the remote controls.
  If you are not using the line-out from your ipod, you can use something like AT337iS but it would be too messy to run with all the wires.
   
  I wouldn't recommend using PA2V2 for jogging.


----------



## ridhuankim

Quote: 





avaddikt said:


> From what I recall If you use the AC adapter, 6 to 8 hrs should be sufficient for a full charge If in doubt about how much charge is remaining (which is usually the case) as long as you don't exceed 6 hrs to re-charge you should be fine. After that forget about it, it will be quite a while before it needs a charge again.
> One solution is to get some kind of charge meter But you would not buy a inexpensive amp and then except to spend more on a meter. If I have doubts and expect to travel, I just do the 6 hr recharge, it has not failed me yet after 2 years. .


 
   
  Gary actually recommends to charge the amp "turned-ON" so it won't over-charge.
  How long you need to recharge really depends on the capacity of your rechargeable batteries. If they are 2500mA each, it might take more time.
  But general guide line is to charge the amp while turned ON and charge it over night(which is close to what you are recommending).


----------



## avaddikt

That's true, having it on during a long charging session is recommended.


----------



## idruke

I just recieved a PA2V2 second hand. It is missing one of the two housing screws. Does anyone know what type of screw those are and or where I could find a replacement?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Delirious Lab

I just received mine (#11,781). This will give new life to my 27-year-old ATH-L2's - together they should make a nice setup for the office.


----------



## Delirious Lab

I noticed that Gary suggests to use the PA2V2 "In a vehicle between a portable player and the AUX input jack"... so I had to try it. Wow, this little thing instantly turns my Elantra's crappy stock stereo into a rather decent system! Night and day. Easily, the best bang-for-the-buck upgrade anyone can make to their car audio.


----------



## fatlard

I can confirm what everyone says about Gary.  He is a real nice guy.
   
  I do like to add one additional detail.
   
  The lifetime warranty is for the Gary's life time.  Keep this in mind.
   
  Gary is currently 35 years old.  I emailed him to tell him to keep in shape, eat his vegetables, avoid dangerous activities.  He thinks he can keep this up until he is 65 or so. and possibly longer
   
  So.. realistic 30 years of this thing covered by Gary's lifetime will be gravy.  Who knows in 30 years.. we may have aux ports in our heads.


----------



## nicholosity

Quote: 





fatlard said:


> .  Who knows in 30 years.. we may have aux ports in our heads.


----------



## nicholosity

Trying to find a small mp3/ camera bag for this thing because its too big for my pockets. Anybody have any good suggestions for carrying cases?


----------



## Vidmaven

Quote: 





nicholosity said:


> Trying to find a small mp3/ camera bag for this thing because its too big for my pockets. Anybody have any good suggestions for carrying cases?


 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00012FVYC/
   
http://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Rezo-50-Camera-Bag/dp/B00012FVYM/


----------



## avaddikt

Quote: 





delirious lab said:


> I noticed that Gary suggests to use the PA2V2 "In a vehicle between a portable player and the AUX input jack"... so I had to try it. Wow, this little thing instantly turns my Elantra's crappy stock stereo into a rather decent system! Night and day. Easily, the best bang-for-the-buck upgrade anyone can make to their car audio.


 
  Great suggestion, have to give that a try this week on planned trip!


----------



## nicholosity

It works wonders in my car; definitely give it try


----------



## fade2blak

I received mine an hour ago.. man.. speechless.. it does wonders to my m-100.. the clarity is better.. sound is better.. bass is just perfect.. this is my first amp.. and thanks to head-fi reviews.. i am glad i made the right decision..
   
  any suggestions how to stick it to the ipod touch? 
   
  Thanks.


----------



## nicholosity

Try using elastic bands or any bands in general. I got tired of the bands so I am using a case logic camera case to hold my ipod 2g and amp in one place. Also I am thinking of getting a sansa clip+, sansa zip to replace my ipod 2g because I want to try something different; is it worth it to switch to a new mp3 player?


----------



## nicholosity

I am a noob at all this but I bought the Pa2v2 for my ipod 2g and piqq headphones and I am seeing a lot of users with a variety of LODs and I was wondering if I should upgrade mine as well.


----------



## tanner116

fade2blak said:


> any suggestions how to stick it to the ipod touch?




Get some stick-on Velcro and put it on the back of your iPod. Saves you from having to deal with rubber bands, though it might get you a few strange looks.


----------



## Melvins

fade2blak said:


> I received mine an hour ago.. man.. speechless.. it does wonders to my m-100.. the clarity is better.. sound is better.. bass is just perfect.. this is my first amp.. and thanks to head-fi reviews.. i am glad i made the right decision..
> 
> any suggestions how to stick it to the ipod touch?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 this is the v-moda m 100 right


----------



## fade2blak

melvins said:


> this is the v-moda m 100 right


 
  
 that's right


----------



## Melvins

awesome. i'm about to get the pa2v2 to use with my m80. so it's awesome to hear from someone who's benefitting from a similar setup


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/Various/Comparison%20-%20Gina%20-%20Headsix%20-%20PA2V2.htm
  
 So, the FR is flat but the THD and IMD look pretty high (bear in mind I could be SO WRONG. I am a noob with measurements). 
  
 Is this amp considered neutral?


----------



## leslie5610

Got this little gem almost a year ago, and it's worth every penny  been using it with my beyerdynamic custom one pro and I love it!
 anyone know how well these pair with higher end cans though? ex. DT880 and philips X1.


----------



## saxon48

Expecting mine any day now! I have ATH-M50s and HiFiMAN RE-262s. Eager to hear how they'll both sound with this little gadget! And Gary is so darn friendly/helpful; what's not to love?


----------



## nick n

Welcome to head-fi and sorry about your wallet!
  
 I still use mine all the time. The time between charging is simply unreal.  I use it for iems all the way through to vintage orthodynamics even. Nice unit never a problem. You can user adjust the gain inside if you need also.


----------



## saxon48

nick n said:


> Welcome to head-fi and sorry about your wallet!


 
 Thanks, nick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Following up from my earlier post, the amp arrived in the mail yesterday. Spent all evening revisiting some of my favorite albums with my iPhone 4S, PA2V2, FiiO L9, and RE-262s. One slight adjustment of the gain screws later, and I've noticed a fair bit of added warmth and oomph to the bass. Not at all overpowering, but satisfyingly more so than unamped. Emailed Gary my thoughts, and he couldn't have been more happy that I enjoyed the product.
  
 Oh yeah, and my amp was #12155. Holy hell, he's done a lot! And the "Enjoy the amp, Joseph!" on the packaging was nice as well. Glad to do business with someone who takes such pride in their work. He deserves every bit of praise!


----------



## roawh

I use an iPod classic straight to headphones right now, I was wondering...would this device (+ LOD) be a worthwhile improvement in sound? I really like the long battery life and portability of it.
  
 The headphones I have are CAL, JVC HA-S400, Audio Technica ATH-T400, and Sennheiser CX300 II. I know most people use these with higher end headphones. I would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Shroker

I use mine wth my ATH-ESW9A and B&W P5s and I love it. LOD out to it helps with the sound stage and response in the range in general. It is nice


----------



## roawh

I guess what I'm asking is, can it be worth it for the lower cost headphones I have, or should I not bother / try something else?


----------



## Jaimo

Here's how I attach my iPod Classic - the touch should work the same. The only issue is my amp didn't come with any markings so I have to figure out which jack goes where every time I hook up the amp.


----------



## Peccz

Haha, I've got that problem as well. Have any amps been delivered with markings? I've seen pictures of it online, but I figured the guy had done it himself.


----------



## Shroker

Inner left - Source
 Outer right - output.


----------



## xluben

I posted some photos of my new FiiO E11 and my old PA2V2 in a thread here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/710966/xlubens-fiio-e11-and-pa2v2-photos-and-review
  
 I figured I'd post the photos over here as well.  I hope that is OK.  
  
 I will update the thread with more thoughts once I have listened to them both side by side a little longer.
  
 Quote:


xluben said:


> I just got a FiiO E11 and also dusted off my PA2V2 (that I got nearly 9 years ago!).  I decided to take some photos, and I will post some more thoughts and comparisons once I have done a bit more listening on both.
> 
> First here are some photos of the FiiO E11.  I got the package on Amazon that includes a spare battery and charger.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


xluben said:


> Here are some photos of the PA2V2.  Mine was the first one with a clear faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


xluben said:


> Here are the side by side shots of the FiiO E11 and PA2V2.
> 
> PA2V2, MotoX, FiiO E11, and Shure SE215.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arvan

Hey!
  
 I received my Pa2v2 previous week. I was so stoked! The response here on headfi, various people around the globe and some others that i follow on instagram.. Everybody just loved this little thing! 
  
 Rock solid build, loved the plastic case, no rattles what so ever, smooth volume knob, lovely power switch etc..  Everything was looking epic at this moment....Until.
  
 First thing i paired it with was the sansa clip zip with rockbox, and a pair of shure SRH-840. Since ive used various amps like c-moys and others with very good drive on these cans i guess that was what i expected.. Well to my big surprise, the amp sounded like crap  No added anything, just added noise. 
 What the fudge was my thought.. Swapped batteries ( yes i use rechargeable 1.2 volt sanyo eneloop ) Still the same thin, noisy sound that totally lacked dynamics. Well, the shures are 44 ohm..Shouldn't be any problems driving them with the pa2v2 since t he C-moy i had went so loud that i never passed 50% volume. 
  
 Paired it with Sony mdr zx700 which are very easy to drive.. Still sounded very bad, added some iems in the mix like Brainwavz delta, JVC HAFXC 51 etc.. Even more hiss and noise.. All of the cans i tested sounded better directly from the clip.. Time to check out the adjustable gain. I could not increase the gain before i was going mad of the noise..
  
 I talked to Gary about this..And he is one hell of a nice person to deal with. Fast replies and no fuzz what so ever. I ended up returning this amp and went for another cmoy instead. 
  
 Why am i here then? Well i was just interested to know what you pair this amp with? Ipod with LOD cable seems to be a very popular dap with this amp. How bout headphones then? Since i was unable to gain anything from whatever i threw at it. Superlux HD681 evo, Shure SRH-840, MDR zx 700,Superlux HD330 etc etc..

 Sorry for the long post, but i would be glad if you share your thoughts on this.


----------



## Slavvik

Hey guys - this MIGHT not be the best place for this topic, but I figured you guys would know. I'm looking at buying the PA2V2 to boost the sound on my PC (I game, music, and movie - everything). Do I need anything else beyond this to make it shine, or is it just:
 1) Put batteries in amp
 2) Hook input/output through amp
 3) Enjoy sexy sound?
  
 EDIT: Decided to post this question here instead: http://www.head-fi.org/t/714695/quick-amp-pa2v2-question
  
 Disregard - thank you!


----------



## 8bit Dan

Hello all IV had my PA2V2 for three weeks now and absolutely love it. I have it connected to my diymod ipod 5g and a pair of Beats Mixrs. 

The sound is awesome and absolutely love how the hole album Metallica S&M shines. The base is fan tasting without damping the mids. The drums really have that punch and drive about them, non of that crunchiness.
Overall I love this little magic box. 

Now to compliment it I'm using a pure copper lod with black gate caps, Iv ordered my Shure SE535 red editions, ACS custom sleeves and for when I really wanna smash it some ZMF FOSTEX T50rp Master Models ( got a display model for $200)

I'm currently talking to Gary on eBay and can vouch that wow awesome guy. I bought my PA2V2 secondhand and worked straight out the box only I didn't get a charger so I have to go about removing the nihm battery's. But still on the first charge and loving every second






[/IMG]


----------



## Arvan

Glad you liked it! I must be the only person on this planet that had a really awful experience with the PA2v2 :/ Gary is one hell of a guy though! Return was absolutely no problem.


----------



## altrunox

Would be worth to buy it to use with a Superlux HD681 EVO. Would I probably see some difference with this low impedance headphone?
 Thx.


----------



## 8bit Dan

altrunox said:


> Would be worth to buy it to use with a Superlux HD681 EVO. Would I probably see some difference with this low impedance headphone?
> Thx.




Yeah I even tested it on a cheap set of HD205's and the low resistance and it sounded great over stock


----------



## DaaDaa

how much does it weigh?!


----------



## nick n

Hold up  
 unless I just screwed up 127.2 grams.
  
 I was actually coming back in here to say how happy I am with this thing *still*.  Using it it Colorfly C3 mainly at the moment, and with all sorts of vintage orthodynamics, and iems also. Channel gains adjusted up.
  
 If I could only remember when the last time I charged it was. I forget.


----------



## mrkb16

I have a question, how long does the shipping takes? (i live in the netherlands) and has anyone tried these with beyerdynamics dt 770 pro 80 ohms?


----------



## 8bit Dan

mrkb16 said:


> I have a question, how long does the shipping takes? (i live in the netherlands) and has anyone tried these with beyerdynamics dt 770 pro 80 ohms?


I have 80ohm foster t50rp by zack at ZMF drives them beautifully


----------



## GearHead70

mrkb16 said:


> I have a question, how long does the shipping takes? (i live in the netherlands) and has anyone tried these with beyerdynamics dt 770 pro 80 ohms?


 
 Hi mrkb,
 I just ordered my PA2V2 last week. I live in The Netherlands too. Gary sent mine out last thursday - he said it should take 5-10 business days (so 2 weeks) to the Netherlands.
 I will let you know when it arrives.
 I was still in the process of finding myself a new pair of headphones when I was e-mailing with Gary before ordering my amp and he said anything up to 120 ohms should work fine with the PA2V2.


----------



## GearHead70

@ mrkb16:
 My PA2V2 arrived in the mail today. so that took 6 office days (one week + one day)


----------



## ceemsc

My Amp arrived today, used it to replace the FiiO E6 pre-amp in my Hi-Fi Rig :-









Sounds more detailed & punchy ..,


----------



## abhinavrakesh

So I never received my PA2V2 may be lost in transit, Got one from member of head-fi. Initial impression with my clip+ player is increased soundstage.








Sent from Android "a google product"


----------



## Arvan

abhinavrakesh said:


> So I never received my PA2V2 may be lost in transit, Got one from member of head-fi. Initial impression with my clip+ player is increased soundstage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Did you get any added amplification with this setup? I used the same when i hade the pa2v2 and all i got is noise. Sounded better out of the sansa.


----------



## abhinavrakesh

[quote name="Arvan" url="Did you get any added amplification with this setup? I used the same when i hade the pa2v2 and all i got is noise. Sounded better out of the sansa.
[/quote]

Yes right now I am at only about 60% of Volume on player and on AMP around 50% Volume. Even I have reduced gain too. 

Did you use normal AA batteries or Ni-MH rechargeable batteries. Normal batteries tends to Add too much Noise and Hiss...

Sent from Android "a google product"


----------



## Arvan

Tried both, didn´t work out at all. I found it inferior to a C-moy.


----------



## abhinavrakesh

So here is the Pros and Cons of PA2V2 headphone amplifier.



Pros - 

1. It definitely shapes the output music by adding some oomph to bass. Listening to bass heavy tracks are bliss as there is NO distortion in lower frequencies.



2. Clears and reshapes the high frequencies - Treble. Hence it becomes more clear and somewhat a little less due to which you don't feel ear fatigue.



3. It doesn't color the sound way too much and sounded close to the original music output. The changes I mentioned above are good as they removes the distortion.



4. Pretty much powerful for any headphone out there, I used Sony MDRV55 40 ohm with just around 1db gain on amplifier. So can say any headphone till 120 ohm will sound loud enough.



5. No hissing sound even with maximum sound on AMP.



6. Battery life is impeccable. More than 80 hours of continous listening on 2 Ni-Mh AA Betteries.



7. When using in Car between Aux cable and player. You will be amazed how your car stereo sounds.



8. Lifetime warranty. The Amp is construction is so simple that one can even solder components if one goes bad.



9. The person Gary makes each and every AMP by hands and may be the nicest person you may find online. Exceptional customer service.



Cons -



This amplifier is said to be portable. However paired up with any player out there and you may not be able to keep it in any pocket. Unless you have Cargo pants.



Below 10% of volume levels, there is noticable channel imbalance.



When charging batteries in AMP, there is no indicator.



Summary - 



This Amp can be used anywhere from high end home theatre systems to phones, mp3 players, Radios, Car stereo, Watching movies at night with headphone from TV.



Below is the link of his website.



http://www.electric-avenues.com/



*There is a good news for bike riders



He also makes amplifier for bike riders where you have 3 inputs, 1 for music and 2 for walkie talkies. Gary calls it Amplirider and i think just 5usd more.*


Sent from Android "a google product"


----------



## TigerStripedCat

Hi everyone, the PA2V2 is my first portable amp and I have no idea whether I should use a normal 3.5mm jack or some micro usb to 3.5mm concoction when using it with my android phone (Oneplus One).
 I have the FiiO iDevice lightning port to 3.5mm cable so I thought there must be the android equivalent.
 Am I missing out on something or is Phone->3.5mm to 3.5mm->PA2V2->AKG K612 Pro the right way to do it as it is?
 Sorry for the obvious obliviousness and incompetence, but I literally couldn't find the answer in 2 hours worth of google fu.


----------



## ClieOS

tigerstripedcat said:


> Hi everyone, the PA2V2 is my first portable amp and I have no idea whether I should use a normal 3.5mm jack or some micro usb to 3.5mm concoction when using it with my android phone (Oneplus One).
> I have the *FiiO iDevice lightning port to 3.5mm cable *so I thought there must be the android equivalent.
> Am I missing out on something or is Phone->3.5mm to 3.5mm->PA2V2->AKG K612 Pro the right way to do it as it is?
> Sorry for the obvious obliviousness and incompetence, but I literally couldn't find the answer in 2 hours worth of google fu.


 
  
 That will be very interesting except FiiO never makes such an iDevice Lightning cable.
  
 Anyway, a USB DAC is probably a bit too complicated for your level right now, so I'll suggest using a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm cable for now. USB DAC for Android can be a hit or miss, depends on the smartphone model, so I'll suggest you take a step back and do more research (especially on OnePlus One's support for USB DAC) before getting one.


----------



## TigerStripedCat

clieos said:


> That will be very interesting except FiiO never makes such an iDevice Lightning cable.


 
 I mean this LOD cable http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L-Shaped-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B00KO835KU/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1420474311&sr=1-6&keywords=fiio+lod

 Granted that I will probably follow your lead and keep to simple 3.5mm to 3.5mm, could you explain to me the proper chain one should set up between an android phone and the PA2V2 (or any 3.5mm input amp for that matter)?


----------



## ClieOS

tigerstripedcat said:


> *I mean this LOD cable* http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L-Shaped-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B00KO835KU/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1420474311&sr=1-6&keywords=fiio+lod
> 
> Granted that I will probably follow your lead and keep to simple 3.5mm to 3.5mm, could you explain to me the proper chain one should set up between an android phone and the PA2V2 (or any 3.5mm input amp for that matter)?


 
  
 That's indeed a LOD, but it is for 30 pins connector, not for Lightning connector. Apple remove all analog output when they move from 30 pins to Lightning, so Lightning connector only send digital signal. So you will need an external USB DAC to do digital-to-analog conversion in order to have an analog signal that you can send to PA2V2 for amplification. Anyway, the point is FiiO doesn't make any of such device that supports Lightning connector officially
  
 If you are using 3.5mm-to-3.5mm cable, max out the volume on your Android phone and adjust the volume on the amp.
  
 If you want to go further with an USB DAC, you need to have (1) an Android smartphone that supports USB DAC, either natively or via a software player called USB Audio Player Pro (can be found in Play Store). You also need (2) an compatible USB DAC, mainly it must be self-powered. Lastly, you will need an USB OTG cable that connects the smartphone to the USB DAC, which can be find on places like eBay and so it isn't too difficult. Of course, if you want to use PA2V2 for amplification, you will want a USB DAC that is capable of outputting line-out signal as well.
  
 Anyway, the truth is, most decent USB DAC that is designed to work with Android phone will probably have a better headphone amp section as well, so that will make your PA2V2 obsoleted


----------



## TigerStripedCat

clieos said:


> That's indeed a LOD, but it is for 30 pins connector, not for Lightning connector.
> 
> Of course, if you want to use PA2V2 for amplification, you will want a USB DAC that is capable of outputting line-out signal as well.


 
 Yeah, I didn't actually mean lightning port, my bad, I meant the iPod classic 30 pin connector, I don't know why I called it lightning port.

 Now let's say I trust my android phone internal DAC enough to keep it but I have high impedance cans that need amplification: is there any advantage and quality gain in plugging the phone into the amp through some kind of mini USB -> 3.5mm, rather than just going through the phone's headphone out? If yes, what cable/cables should I use?


----------



## ClieOS

USB uses digital signal where 3.5mm uses analog signal, so the two naturally do not like to mix together, nor can you find a cable that can magically plug into both at the same time. _You need a USB DAC in between them and not two ways about it_.
  
 Asking whether a "USB -> 3.5mm" cable will be better than just the headphone-out is like asking whether putting a CD inside a cassette player will somehow makes the cassette player sounding better, while all the time ignoring that you can't put a CD inside a cassette player.


----------



## TigerStripedCat

Ok, thanks. I just wanted to completely rule out the possibility that there was some sort of concoction I wasn't aware of that could do that.


----------



## FiJAAS

ceemsc said:


> My Amp arrived today, used it to replace the FiiO E6 pre-amp in my Hi-Fi Rig :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do you like this amp compared to the Fiio E6?

Is the PA2V2 decent for Hip-Hop and R&B?
I plan to use is with Shure SE215.


----------



## ceemsc

fijaas said:


> How do you like this amp compared to the Fiio E6?
> 
> Is the PA2V2 decent for Hip-Hop and R&B?
> I plan to use is with Shure SE215.




As quoted here : http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-8-1-amps-compared the PA2V2 has a deeper & wider soundstage than the E6. The sound is more defined & lush compared (warmer?) compared to the E6.

Also it is more tougher. My E6 has broke, probably when it was attacked by the cat; but in any case the multi-function rocker switch is too flimsy.

I don't have any experience with Shure Headphones but : 
http://www.audiobot9000.com/match/shure/se215/with/electric-avenues/pa2v2 

Hope this helps....


----------



## JHern

I've owned the PA2V2 since early 2006. It worked great for a year, and then I stopped using it for a while. Nevertheless I've kept it around after moving house six times (pretty much the only thing I still have through all that), and pull it out from time to time. Today it has a very scratchy pot and some slight noise/distortion in the left channel at certain volume levels. The basic sound signature remains the same, slightly warm, a touch extra rumble on the low end. Using good cans (e.g., ATH-ES10) I can feel the air flexing my ears even at frequencies below audible.
  
 Of course you can't beat the price, nor the friendly customer service...perhaps the best-ever value in personal audio.


----------



## Letsgogo

Just bought a used one on craigslist.  Interestingly, the amp works well only above 60% gain.  Lower than that, the output generates sudden and strong hissing when tuning the knob.  Moreover, when I plugged in one of my phones, Earwerkz Supra, the lower level of gain from about 60%, the louder weird beep sounds that would kill my hearing.  Anyone experienced something like this?


----------



## SDBiotek

letsgogo said:


> Just bought a used one on craigslist.  Interestingly, the amp works well only above 60% gain.  Lower than that, the output generates sudden and strong hissing when tuning the knob.  Moreover, when I plugged in one of my phones, Earwerkz Supra, the lower level of gain from about 60%, the louder weird beep sounds that would kill my hearing.  Anyone experienced something like this?



Try some fresh batteries. It's very common for volume pots to sound scratchy when you're turning the knob, especially with less expensive one like in the PA2V2, or when they get older.


----------



## Letsgogo

sdbiotek said:


> Try some fresh batteries. It's very common for volume pots to sound scratchy when you're turning the knob, especially with less expensive one like in the PA2V2, or when they get older.


 

 Thanks so much.  I've just changed the batteries to the rechargeable ones.  The beep sound's gone!  But the scratchy knob turning issue is still around.  I guess it's old like you said since I just saw that it's made in 2010.  Any idea how to fix it???


----------



## dudlew

Not sure if there is a better way to clean it, but turning the pot up and down for a while eliminates the scratching at least for a little while. No music needs to be playing. just turn up and down quickly with the amp on and you will hear it get less scratchy until its virtually gone.


----------



## needmoretoys

dudlew said:


> Not sure if there is a better way to clean it, but turning the pot up and down for a while eliminates the scratching at least for a little while. No music needs to be playing. just turn up and down quickly with the amp on and you will hear it get less scratchy until its virtually gone.


 

 Spinning it up and down for a couple dozen times worked for mine after not using it for a couple years. If that doesn't work then spraying contact cleaner into it and spinning it might work more permanently. I would take out the batteries before doing that though and giving it time to dry out before reinserting them.


----------



## Letsgogo

dudlew said:


> Not sure if there is a better way to clean it, but turning the pot up and down for a while eliminates the scratching at least for a little while. No music needs to be playing. just turn up and down quickly with the amp on and you will hear it get less scratchy until its virtually gone.


 
  


needmoretoys said:


> Spinning it up and down for a couple dozen times worked for mine after not using it for a couple years. If that doesn't work then spraying contact cleaner into it and spinning it might work more permanently. I would take out the batteries before doing that though and giving it time to dry out before reinserting them.


 

 Thanks guys.  I've just got a reply back from Gary, the maker of the amp.  He said exactly the same as you guys.  Plus, he said somehow this was not avoidable since it sounded better this way.  I quote...

```
[color=rgb(68, 68, 68)] When the volume knob is turned, there may be a little noise though. This noise is a consequence of my design, which actually keeps the potentiometer out of the audio signal path. If I put the potentiometer into the audio signal path then the scratching noise would go away. However, the bad part about this is that the audio signal would technically be degraded for the entire time that music was playing. I thought it would be best to have the amp make a little noise only when the knob is turned, but to have the best sound when the knob was set. The resistive path in the potentiometers isn't as pure as in a regular resistor.[/color]
```
 Moreover, he said if I feel that it's too loud, I could always send it back to him to check it! Awesome after sale service!


----------



## Letsgogo

One more update, i just notice that,mat those level sof gain that cause the noises, the volume on both sides of the headphones are unequal. This makes it really hard for listening on my IEM since I tends to use it at the lowest volume and it's hard to get the sound on both sides equal. I'll try @needmoretoys fix though.


----------



## tjw321

letsgogo said:


> One more update, i just notice that,mat those level sof gain that cause the noises, the volume on both sides of the headphones are unequal. This makes it really hard for listening on my IEM since I tends to use it at the lowest volume and it's hard to get the sound on both sides equal. I'll try @needmoretoys fix though.


 
 Just in case you didn't know, you can adjust the gain internally with a couple of blue screws, one for each channel. Here is a picture from Gary's site showing you how:
  
http://electric-avenues.com/audio/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Adjust-Gain.png


----------



## Letsgogo

tjw321 said:


> Just in case you didn't know, you can adjust the gain internally with a couple of blue screws, one for each channel. Here is a picture from Gary's site showing you how:
> 
> http://electric-avenues.com/audio/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Adjust-Gain.png


 
 That helps a little. Great to know.  Still, at the lowest level is still too loud.  This Earwerkz's Supra is really sensitive.
  
 Regarding the unequal volumes, it's more like bad connections at certain gain knob levels. So I need to fine tune the knob everytime I adjust the knob in order to get good connection on both sides of the phones.  I think I need to send it back to Gary in the end.


----------



## locknloadfzj80

I've had one of these for a few months. Got it to hold me over while searching for a Glacier. The little amp is amazing and I still find myself plugging into it regularly.


----------



## purpledrank

westlander said:


> I have a pair of modded Yamaha YH-2 (~93db stock sensitivity), and a modded T50RP (~98db stock) that sound pretty good out of it. Since the HE-400 is rated at about 93db the PA2V2 should (theoretically) have enough juice to power these cans as well.
> 
> Have you adjusted the gain on the PA2V2? If I recall, Gary usually sets the gain at levels suitable for driving IEM/portables. In this case, maybe turning up the gain a bit will give you better performance.


 
 I'm thinking about buying the Hifiman HE-400 and this amp. Gary said they would work together but the amp would struggle with the HE-500. When you say turn up the gain does that just mean opening up the amp and turning a knob? I'm new the headphone world and I've never owned an amp so I don't know how amps and gain are related.


----------



## ceemsc

purpledrank said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Hifiman HE-400 and this amp. Gary said they would work together but the amp would struggle with the HE-500. When you say turn up the gain does that just mean opening up the amp and turning a knob? I'm new the headphone world and I've never owned an amp so I don't know how amps and gain are related.




According to Audiobot 9000 the PA2v2 should be able to cope with both HE400 & HE500 but Gary is an Electrical Engineer so he should know best.

Yes, the Left & Right Channel Gain knobs are accessed by opening up the amp. In layman's terms, these will alter the sensitivity of the volume knob.


----------



## nick n

yep a slight mod to this.
  
 I use this amp coupled with the Colorfly C3 and it is an excellent combination.
 Initially I got two, one for a gift.
 It has no issues driving various older orthodynamics, though I did turn up the gain screws from what they were set stock.
  
 Battery life is simply insane but see below 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I got curious with this one after a year or two using it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, even though stock sound is *really* enjoyable and good with the C3 combo ( C3 is slightly on the brighter side ) I went in and added 2 more batteries in parallel so it should be getting ~240 ish hours per charge now, easily double at least from before which was already in stock form over 100+ anyhow.
 Bumping up the voltage slightly resulted in unfavourable issues, so it was kept stock voltage. I didn't feel like altering the original design much anyhow, it has to stay as an uber PA2V2 or it would not be the same in my mind.
 Used the top notch Tenergy low self discharge brand, pretty sure it was the Tenergy Centura.
  
 This meant I needed to put the thing into a new larger case. Settled on a Hammond black bodied rectangular thing with grey rubber edges, same thickness as stock more or less.
  
  Since I was doing that anyhow I replaced the two filtering input caps with solid Sanyo OS-CON SEPC low ESR of the same values
  http://diyparadise.com/oscon.html  ( The SEPC Series is designed to have an even lower ESR than the SEP Series )
 The two larger caps were replaced with ELNA TONEREX to bolden up the low end/ouput.
  I could *barely *get it all to fit but it did. ELNA were too tall to mount normally so they had to go sideways using some small gauge silver-plated  kapton wire.
  
 Wanted to change the led to orange but the square small orange tagged one turned out to be a hot reddish colour anyhow. Oh well.
  
 Don't like shutting it off. Actually I probably don't need to now


----------



## nick n

Thread is no good without pics


----------



## Delirious Lab

These days I have Fiio X1➡PA2V2➡HD600 as a neat "indoor portable" setup. With a hot source like the X1 this little amp can really make the Senns sing!


----------



## ingenero

Well I ordered mine 2 days ago. Planning on using it as desktop amp and around the house. Has anyone combined the PAV2V with Superlux HD 668B? please share your experience. While they don't need amping, I'm also curious about how it changes the sound of the Xiaomi Pistons. 
  
 All the reading of LOD cables makes me want to bring back to use my iTouch 2G and buy the LOD: *iTouch > LOD > PVA2V > HD668B* ¿is this Generation iTouch good for this combo? To be honest, I dread of installing iTunes but if its worth it, I'll give it a go.
  
 I've also exchanged a couple emails with Gary, he's such a fine gentlemen, glad to have people like him in the audio community. I'll upload pics, hopefully, soon.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is this good enough as a portable solution for the HE1000? Thanks.


----------



## Delirious Lab

If you can afford an HE1000, you can afford to buy a PA2V2 and try it out... let us know how it works!


----------



## ryanhart72

What cables is everyone using to connect the PA2V2 to a lightning apple device? Looking at a lightning to 30 pin adapter and a 30 pin to 3.5mm on Amazon. Moon audio also had a cable for $125, but looking for a cheaper option.


----------



## ceemsc

ryanhart72 said:


> What cables is everyone using to connect the PA2V2 to a lightning apple device? Looking at a lightning to 30 pin adapter and a 30 pin to 3.5mm on Amazon. Moon audio also had a cable for $125, but looking for a cheaper option.




I don't have the latest iPhone so I won't be using lightning but this would be part of the chain :-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-Right-Angled-Cable-iPhone-Black/dp/B005N6ZAT2


----------



## ryanhart72

ceemsc said:


> I don't have the latest iPhone so I won't be using lightning but this would be part of the chain :-
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-Right-Angled-Cable-iPhone-Black/dp/B005N6ZAT2


 

 Thank you. Ordered one from Amazon this afternoon.


----------



## DomieMic65

How does this little thing sound with the HD25 Aluminum??
Anyone with experience on this combo??


----------



## JRoMan

domiemic65 said:


> How does this little thing sound with the HD25 Aluminum??
> Anyone with experience on this combo??




I've got HD25-1 II and a PA2V2, but don't think I actually have ever listened to them as a combo! I bet they would make the HD25 (any version) a bit more laid back. If I can get around to it, I will test it out and report back.

*edit:* did a brief A/B test with HD25 and PA2V2 vs. JDS Labs c421. One main difference I noticed was the bass was slower & less dynamic from the PA2V2. Otherwise, I'd say it's a decent enough pairing.


----------



## derb2k2

Hello guys. Sorry for bumping this thread but I'm in the market for a nice and cheap amp and found the PA2V2. I recently ordered the v3 pistons and was wondering if it would be worth it to take a dive and add this amp for it. Also have the v2's so I'm inclined to get the VA2V2 but is it worth it or do you guys recommend something newer (at a decent price range).
  
 I think the price for the VA2V2 has gone down and $65 seems reasonable considering the high praise it has gotten.
  
  
 Thanks and sorry for my noobishness!


----------



## Delirious Lab

It's been said before but let me say it again:
  
 Gary ROCKS at customer service!!!
  




  
 I lost the charging cord for my PA2V2 and didn't know where to find a replacement, so I emailed Gary and he's sending me one for free!  Three years after I bought the thing!  And I didn't even need to pretend my dog ate it!
  
 In fact, I don't even have a dog...


----------



## nick n

EXCELLENT! ^
  
 I always enjoy looking through the archived pictures of people's setups.
http://electric-avenues.com/archives/


----------



## holden4th

My PA2V2 is sitting in my draw at work and I probably haven't used it in a couple of years. I liked it when I had it but for some reason stopped using it. I now have two Fiio amps (E7 and Q1) and use those all the time. Maybe I can pass my PA2V2 onto someone who is new to headphone amplification and will appreciate it.


----------



## mymail0808

I recently ordered the PA2V2;
  
 I had have a Fiio E5 long ago. I think that only can give out a louder sound and stop using that after only few days.
 After seeing so many good reviews and ordered this last week.
 it takes only 7 calendar days and reach me; thanks Gary for his good and quick service and delivery;
  
 I am not experience to describe sound, but that really push most of my headphone/IEM a level or at least half level up.
 I think the "density" of the sound is better, more refine and push up the mid bass. The stage also widen a bit;
 The most obvious is the Fischer Audio; I think I will bring it along with me after sitting in the drawer for couple years
  
 Source is Fiio X3 phone out with WAV file, (line out always problem,. only woooooooo. anybody know what went wrong? anyway, phone out is good enough, so who really care!)
 I try IEM of RHA m750; FXT90, IM70
 Headphone I tried Creative Live I, V moda M80, superlex 668B, AKG 518, Fischer Audio FA004 (correct model?), JVC HA S500
  
 I will see which combo looks best and send a picture for Garys record later.
  
 Enjoy.


----------



## dimm0k

anyone heard from Gary lately? I've not sure if it's the amp or what, but usually when I adjust the volume knob in the 10-50% range the balance on my headphones shift mainly to the right side. I can get them balanced with a little fiddling around of the volume knob itself, but other than that the amp has been great. is this balance normal or is there something wrong with mine? or maybe something wrong with the gain?


----------



## ridhuankim

delirious lab said:


> It's been said before but let me say it again:
> 
> Gary ROCKS at customer service!!!
> 
> ...




My problem is that I lost my pa2v2 amp. I suppose he might send me the amp again?


----------



## ridhuankim

dimm0k said:


> anyone heard from Gary lately? I've not sure if it's the amp or what, but usually when I adjust the volume knob in the 10-50% range the balance on my headphones shift mainly to the right side. I can get them balanced with a little fiddling around of the volume knob itself, but other than that the amp has been great. is this balance normal or is there something wrong with mine? or maybe something wrong with the gain?




A little bit of WD40 and a 20 times turning the knob from Zero to Max should solve this type of problems.


----------



## Delirious Lab

ridhuankim said:


> My problem is that I lost my pa2v2 amp. I suppose he might send me the amp again?


 

  My first reaction is to LOL, but part of me says we shouldn't put this past him... why don't you write him an email and see what he can do?


----------



## ridhuankim

delirious lab said:


> My first reaction is to LOL, but part of me says we shouldn't put this past him... why don't you write him an email and see what he can do?




I won't be sending him any emails.
This hobby makes you buy more.and more.things so I have number of.amps.that I no longer use.
Losing my pa2v2 is unfortunate but I won't be using it anyway.
I use dap.and it is loud enough.
If I use pa2v2 with mobile phone then.there.are too many interferences.
I tried using aluminium foil inside the casing to shield it but didn't make much difference.
If I need an amp I will use Fiio E18(also collecting dust).
for fun I connect my phone to hdmi extender which has otg usb connector.
Connect power bank and Centrance dacport slim.
This makes.a.portable music.station. 
I used pa2v2 for a while due to curiousity but the shielding and form factor made me forget about it.
Only thing I really miss even.now is the battery life.
I was able to use it for more than 100 hours so nothing beats it.


----------



## TheAnalogman

Just ordered one five minutes ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll be trying this out with a Galaxy Edge 7 and  80 ohm DT 770s.


----------



## TheAnalogman

Arrived yesterday and all is good.  No hiss, noise, crackles, or distortion.  The Galaxy S7 using Neutron MP into PA2V2 with 770s is a winner. Just like my Cubbies.  And I didn't have to wait for 108 years for the PA2V2.


----------



## pukemon

What do y'all think is the best is the best place to sell two pa2v2's? They've just been collecting dust. Don't know anybody personally right now looking to get j to headphone amps. This is a definitely a good amp for a person jumping into the headphone world and get a taste of what is out there. I'd rather not use eBay so any other ideas?


----------



## copralite

I'm interested in buying one if you still have it available, provided there are no known issues. I am brand new to headphone amps, just got the ATH-M50x cans.



pukemon said:


> What do y'all think is the best is the best place to sell two pa2v2's? They've just been collecting dust. Don't know anybody personally right now looking to get j to headphone amps. This is a definitely a good amp for a person jumping into the headphone world and get a taste of what is out there. I'd rather not use eBay so any other ideas?


----------



## Angular Mo

Any ideas for a replacement charge cable?


----------



## Delirious Lab

angular mo said:


> Any ideas for a replacement charge cable?


 

 Just send an email to Gary, and he will send you another one free of charge.  That's what I did!


----------



## valterfcarvalho

Hey guys,

I decided to email Gary a couple of days ago just to let him know that my unit is still working great after 6 years... I sent the e-mail and immediately received an automatic reply, written by him, telling that he got an unexpected medical issue and will be away for some months... Months! That makes me worry a bit... I don't know if here is the best place to ask, but if someone here knows Gary personally, I'd like some update on his health state... He has proved to all to be a hard working guy with a great love for his creation... I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## dimm0k

whoa, that's sad news... I had contacted him back in 2016, but never heard from him or an automatic response for that matter. I figured he was extremely busy... hope he's okay!


----------



## markdam

I have had all of the various iterations of the p a v series and they are wonderful I hope Gary is okay he is a wonderful person and his customer service is by far
Some of the best I've ever experienced


----------



## Captain Marvelous

Hello all! I was wondering if anyone can help me find the power cord or an ac adapter for this amp??? Mines broke. I tried to reach out and Gary but I see that he's been sick... I hope all is well.


----------

